# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  Aegis' Dungeoncrawler OOC II

## Aegis013

Here is our OOC II thread. Below text is the same as the OP in the first OOC thread.

*Spoiler:* 
Show




> Linking the thing
> Aegis' Rapid Leveling Dungeon Crawler
> After concluding a high-op Tristalt game on this board that went from level 6-16 over the course of the past 5 years, here I am, an experienced DM, wondering what my next project will be. Well, now that project is coming to life and I invite you to throw your hat in as a potential participant.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler: Bullet point synopsis*
> Show
> 
> Here's the super quick synopsis for those who don't want to read all the setting info:
> ...





Please choose the color your character will use for speech. I'm going to have to ask for some minor alterations to character back stories, but the ideas and fluff are still fully workable.

Starting Players: Fliggl, Infomatic, Dreadhead, TheFallenOne, QuadraticGish, & Sparce.

TheFallenOne, you wouldn't have a reputation at this time as the reaper as you haven't yet had a successful Delve. You're level 1, after all. You could certainly be part of a group or be affiliated with a group that uses monster's parts as the fluff for incarnum powers. Or it could be that you just purchased monster parts and did that on your own.

QuadraticGish, the city is generally very safe. Nobody would ever drag you into the Dungeon as depicted in your backstory. Trying to smuggle anything into or out of the dungeon is nearly impossible, and a bunch of thugs would get slaughtered in the attempt. If you want flesh grafting to be integral to your backstory, questionable magic practices occur plenty in Solum, but everybody recognizes The Dungeon as the common enemy. So it would be possible to have someone in your life who just performed the grafting on you thinking it would give you a better fighting chance or however you want to play it.

Quick reference to whoiam's character: https://www.myth-weavers.com/sheet.html#id=2173613
Quick reference to re-recruitment characters:
dantiesilva: Sister Abigail Dovefeather
Yas392: Levi Blooms
Thundercracker: Alistair Edsarn


*Spoiler: Feat XP costs*
Show

Martial Weapon Proficiency or Armor Proficiency feats: 200 XP
Sanctify Relic: 2,000 XP
True Believer: 500 XP
Expanded Knowledge: 2,000 XP
Corpsecrafter 2,000xp.
Shieldmate: 1,000xp.
Devoted Bulwark: 1,000xp.
Stone Power: 2,000xp.
Vital Recovery: 2,000xp.
White Raven Defense: 1,000xp.
Extraordinary Artisan: 2,000 xp
Legendary Artisan: 2,000 xp
Archivist of Nature: 1,000 xp
Draconid Archivist: 1,000 xp
Skill Focus: 500 xp
Split Chakra: 2000 xp
Necrocarnum Acolyte: 500xp
Expanded Soulmeld Capacity: 2000 xp
Weapon Focus: 500 xp
Melodic Casting 2000 xp
Obtain Familiar 1000 xp
Any version of Dodge: 500 xp
Mobility: 500 xp
Combat Expertise: 500 xp
Improved Sunder: 500 xp
Improved Bullrush: 500 xp
Ironheart Aura: 500 xp
Speed of Thought: 1,000 xp
Stand Still: 2,000 xp
Craft Cognizance Crystal: 2000 xp
Craft Dorje: 2000 xp
Elusive Target: 2000 xp
Karmic Strike: 2000 xp
Shock Troopher 2000 xp
Magical Artisan 2000xp
Draconic Familiar 1500 xp
Maximize Spell 2000 xp
Touch of Healing 2000 xp
Cleave 1000 xp
Great cleave 2000 xp
Quick Draw 500 xp
Adaptive Style 2000 xp
Psicrystal Affinity 1000 xp
Master of Day and Night 5000 xp
Initiator of ilmater 2000 xp
Travel Devotion 2000 xp
Infernal Adept 1000 xp
Improved Familiar 2000 xp
Extra Invocation 1000 xp
Pisonic Meditation - 1000 xp
Wild Talent - 1000 xp
Psionic Shot - 1000 xp
Greater Psionic Shot - 2000 xp
Ritual Blessing - 1000 xp
Faith Unswerving - 2000 xp
Combat Reflexes 1000 xp
Augment Healing 1000 xp
Point Blank Shot 500 xp
Precise Shot 500 xp
Battle Caster - 1000 xp
Bonus Essentia 1000 xp
Shadow Blade 2000 xp
Daring Outlaw 2000 xp
Improved TWF 2000 xp
Power Critical 1000 xp
Power Attack 2000 xp
Martial Study 2000 xp
Martial Stance 2000 xp
Extend Spell 2000 xp
Divine Metamagic 10,000 xp
Persistent Spell 10,000 xp
Rapid Spell - 2000 xp
Extra Turning 1000 xp
Augment Summoning 2000 xp
Open Minded 1000 xp
Lightning Reflexes, Iron Will or Great Fortitude - 500 xp
Sacred Healing - 1,000 XP
Domain Focus - 1,000 XP
Spellcasting Prodigy - 2,000 XP
Snowcasting - 1,000 XP
Frozen Magic - 500 XP
Frostfell Prodigy - 1,000 XP
Enduring Life - 1,000 XP
Lasting Life - 1,000 XP
Heat Endurance - 1,000 XP
Sandskimmer - 500 XP
Constant Guardian - 2,000 XP
Telling Blow 2,000xp
Sense Weakness 2,000xp
Disemboweling Strike 2,000xp
Improved Skirmish 2,000xp
Swift Ambusher 2,000xp
Soultouched Spellcasting 2,000
Planar Touchstone - 2,000XP - you can pick your base ability before each delve.
Dash - 1,000 XP
Landlord - 1,000 XP
Leadership - 1,000 XP
Improved Toughness 1,000 XP
Extra Spell 2,000 XP - spells from any base classes' list are fair game
Cold Focus 1,000 XP
Improved Flight 1,000 XP
Improved Heat Endurance 1,000 XP
Knowledge Devotion 2,000 XP
Transdimensional Power - 2000 XP
Dorje Mastery - 2000 XP
Flyby Attack - 500 XP - I'm discounting this one because its benefit likely won't be as noticeable in a theater of the mind game.
Shape Soulmeld - 2000 XP
Improved Essentia Capacity - 2000 XP
Open Least Chakra (Crown) - 2000 XP - however, my ruling is this simply provides 1 Bind as long as it's in the crown slot so these feats could potentially be used as +1 Bind for incarnum characters as long as something is bound to the appropriate slot.
Improved Precise Shot - 2000 XP
Mindsight - 5000 XP



*Spoiler: Other XP expenditure options*
Show

For an additional 2,500 XP - Orchid's Elixir recipe becomes functional and will provide real benefits.
For 99 XP - Each character can get 1 dose made between each delve (seriously, how else are we going to effectively use the 99 XP?)

Cost of ingredients: 50,000gp per dose - significant side effects may apply (market value 100,000gp) - you can sell these but it would likely be unethical and make you an enemy of the Crown. Each of these adds 3 to the action point counter due to the unrefined nature.

For an additional 2,500 XP you can improve the Elixir refinement process, reducing the cost of ingredients by 1,000gp to a minimum of 5,000gp per dose (can be bought 45x)
Or for an additional 5,000 XP you can reduce side effects, (reducing the amount of increase on the action points by 0.5 to a minimum of 0.5, so can be bought 5x). - Or you might be able to get some of this without XP if you weasel it out of Prince Atticus somehow, his Elixir is only +1 action point.


Xansia Crafting

Foundry Ranks

Benefits from Orchid's school

Benefits from Abigale's temple

Inside news from Thanquil

A favor from Prince Atticus and/or Camilla of some kind

----------


## QuadraticGish

Link to the previous thread here

Woo, one full thread!

----------


## whoiam

...but we were only on page 38...

(How many posts do you lot have per page? I guess I must have changed my setting at some point in the far off past...)

----------


## dantiesilva

Just checking in to the new thread.

*Spoiler: Knowledge gained on the dungeon fruit thus far*
Show

Spending 3,000 XP on information about the Dungeon Fruit and Elixir and a cure (presumably for Dungeon Fruit side effects), Abigail finds out the following information, building on what Orchid and others were able to collect.

Dungeon Fruit can't be replicated precisely outside of the Dungeon. There's also not much in the way of records available as anything related to the Infernal Voice, which Dungeon Fruit are is knowledge suppressed by the Bureaucracy. Abigail either has to be covert in her investigation or go straight to Prince Atticus.

Elixir is specifically Prince Atticus' attempt to replicate the Dungeon Fruit's beneficial effects and ideally not incur the same side-effects that some who partake suffer from. It seems the magic and knowledge of Solum isn't able to deal with these side effects at all in most cases. As an example, if someone loses their sight as a side effect then magic won't restore it. It's as if the change is innate rather than being something like damage or a disease.

Elixir is created using parts of [Good] and [Evil] Outsiders as well as some other ingredients which aren't quite so unsavory. Given that there's almost no data regarding Elixir, any potential side-effects are unknown. There don't seem to be any so far, and if there are side-effects, they're subtle enough to be outside of Solum's ability to detect currently.

(New info):
Coordinating with the knowledge gained from the rest of the group and what tidbits can be recalled from Atticus' lab and the like, Abigail is able to discern that at least some parts of the Elixir needs to be obtained from the Outsiders against their will, while the Outsider is alive, and it seems inflicting suffering when obtaining the ingredient improves the quality. It's only a hypothesis, though you suspect you need to get the [Good] Outsider material this way. It also seems the rank of the Outsider is going to have a dramatic effect on potency of the finished product. A Lantern Archon isn't going to give nearly as powerful a result as a Solar, for example.

Generally most Outsiders are found in the dungeon, and it's not especially uncommon for the monster corpses to be extracted for use (Solstafir does this). Though Abigail is able to uncover a few instances that seem like live specimens were brought out for study or similar, though the trails on that run dry pretty quickly as the Bureaucracy is pretty good about keeping those things out of the public knowledge. Non-Solumites coming out from the Dungeon alive isn't supposed to happen and the last one on record was a massive catastrophe. It's the reason why there is still a shattered obelisk in the memorials to the dead on the long march to the Dungeon, so this discovery seems suspect. Trying to find names of Delvers who may have done or participated in this, it seems they have died or disappeared and are presumed dead, but the only three Abigail can definitively identify were linked to the royal court either through familial ties, debts or even official sponsorships by referencing their public records. Abigail is able to link two directly to Atticus, even though this appears to be well over 40 years ago. Atticus doesn't appear old enough to have been in such a prestigious position at that time given he's supposedly human.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Thirty posts per page is the default, we had just reached page 51.

----------


## Yas392

Also checking in.

----------


## Aegis013

I believe we're still waiting on Abigail's and Alistair's actions for the round to conclude.

Given the high stakes nature of Death Door fights, I'm much less inclined to take over a PC. I'll give it until tomorrow (about 24 hours from this post) and then I'm going to move us to the next round.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'll post when I get home, didn't realize it was a new round honestly. I'll look at how totals and make a call on who to heal.

Abigale 29/43
Ailstair 48/48 +9 Temp
Levi 42/50
Liselle 37
Orchid 38
Solstafir 26

----------


## dantiesilva

@Aegis013

When I level up I gain Access to Healing Spirit which I plan to use to double Abigale's ability to heal people. However I wanted your opinion on how the spell (and thus others like it "Darts of life" for instance interact with feats/abilities).

Augmented Healing for instance says 




> Add +2 points per spell level to the amount of damage healed by any Conjuration [Healing] spell that you cast.


My question thus would be does it count for each time the spirit heals someone, only the first time, or not at all as the spell itself doesn't instantly heal? As each one of these comes with fewer and fewer returns on feats/abilities of the character I am playing and I have played before where it is ruled one way, however read that other people rule it differently. Thus I am asking for your imput on such an interaction of abilities with spells of this nature (obviously the Vigor line is not counted among this as that is a whole different fruit).

----------


## Aegis013

> @Aegis013
> 
> When I level up I gain Access to Healing Spirit which I plan to use to double Abigale's ability to heal people. However I wanted your opinion on how the spell (and thus others like it "Darts of life" for instance interact with feats/abilities).
> 
> Augmented Healing for instance says 
> 
> 
> 
> My question thus would be does it count for each time the spirit heals someone, only the first time, or not at all as the spell itself doesn't instantly heal? As each one of these comes with fewer and fewer returns on feats/abilities of the character I am playing and I have played before where it is ruled one way, however read that other people rule it differently. Thus I am asking for your imput on such an interaction of abilities with spells of this nature (obviously the Vigor line is not counted among this as that is a whole different fruit).


Augmented Healing would apply each time. Thus healing spirit would heal for 1d8+8 (or appropriate value) each time it heals.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Hey Aegis, could I affect the entire party with Snakes' swiftness(medium range, 20ft burst)? I need to know in case I need to prioritize getting it on the frontlines.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I'll post when I get home, didn't realize it was a new round honestly. I'll look at how totals and make a call on who to heal.
> 
> Abigale 27/43
> Ailstair 48/48 +7 Temp
> Levi 44/50
> Liselle 35
> Orchid 36
> Solstafir 72 +9 Temp


So this is what the new hp totals look like, Solstafir you are up next on healing list for Abigale as you have less hp to my knowledge.

Also just finished Curse of Strahd at my home game last night, was a great battle.

----------


## Aegis013

> Hey Aegis, could I affect the entire party with Snakes' swiftness(medium range, 20ft burst)? I need to know in case I need to prioritize getting it on the frontlines.


Yes.




> So this is what the new hp totals look like, Solstafir you are up next on healing list for Abigale as you have less hp to my knowledge.
> 
> Also just finished Curse of Strahd at my home game last night, was a great battle.


I think the enemy's Ray missed. Solstafir has a Touch AC of 15.

I have a Curse of Strahd book for 5e, I've read through it and it seems quite neat, though I've not yet gotten to run/play it.

----------


## Yas392

Levi has healing devotion on so his HP stays the same at 44. 

*@Aegis013* Levi switches to main body if orb is destroyed by Solastafir and Liselle. I got confused how Levi's attack go before Liselle.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I think the enemy's Ray missed. Solstafir has a Touch AC of 15.
> 
> I have a Curse of Strahd book for 5e, I've read through it and it seems quite neat, though I've not yet gotten to run/play it.


It did miss to my knowledge as well, however he's been lower than her before damage this last round anyway, so the 2 to everyone didn't move numbers enough for her to change priority off of him to herself.

And it's the 5e version I was a player in. Been playing for about a year or two. Was very interesting, but we got really lucky with the taroka deck and my character had the sun sword since meeting the fortune teller. It was a close battle at level 10 (I was an aasimar paladin of protection, my friend a cleric of war, and a dm pc totem barbarian, tiefling warlock pact (I believe). 

Next week we start time fire of the frost maiden where I'll be playing a fire genasi wildfire druid.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Mass Snake's Swiftness successfully got off, so if you're making an attack this round take another attack at full bab.

----------


## Thundercracker

Alistair used knowledge devotion so gets +2/+2 attack and damage.  Let me know if it does not apply.

----------


## TheFallenOne

> It did miss to my knowledge as well, however he's been lower than her before damage this last round anyway, so the 2 to everyone didn't move numbers enough for her to change priority off of him to herself.


Yeah, the attack missed thanks to Shield of Faith. I healed 4 from Martial Spirit, 2 from fast healing last turn, another 2 this turn offset by 2 untyped damage bringing me to a total of 32, plus 2 for each further hit I score this turn. I think it would be fine if you keep your last big healing spell in reserve if any one of us drops really low and instead use a CLW on me if you have it left.

I'm thinking of switching out Mantle of Flame for Therapeutic Mantle next level. With 3 Essentia that would increase all healing I receive by 6, plus 1 per spell level. With a Crystal of Lifedrinking that would be 9 HP healed every time I hit something, even going up to 17 with Martial Spirit on top. Though missing Iron Guard's Glare would suck since I want to draw aggro. Perhaps I'll pick up Faith Unswerving to take an attack hitting an ally on myself. I take less damage with DR 6(Iron Ward Diamond plus adamantine plate) and healing I receive is enhanced, making out hit point management much more efficient.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Yeah, the attack missed thanks to Shield of Faith. I healed 4 from Martial Spirit, 2 from fast healing last turn, another 2 this turn offset by 2 untyped damage bringing me to a total of 32, plus 2 for each further hit I score this turn. I think it would be fine if you keep your last big healing spell in reserve if any one of us drops really low and instead use a CLW on me if you have it left.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching out Mantle of Flame for Therapeutic Mantle next level. With 3 Essentia that would increase all healing I receive by 6, plus 1 per spell level. With a Crystal of Lifedrinking that would be 9 HP healed every time I hit something, even going up to 17 with Martial Spirit on top. Though missing Iron Guard's Glare would suck since I want to draw aggro. Perhaps I'll pick up Faith Unswerving to take an attack hitting an ally on myself. I take less damage with DR 6(Iron Ward Diamond plus adamantine plate) and healing I receive is enhanced, making out hit point management much more efficient.


I'll keep that in mind for next fight/next time we run into a situation like this, as I suspect this fight may be close to being over, and I rather not retro change an action I already did because of hindsight. Also why I tend to post last, so my fault on that, as CLW would have only healed 1d8+17 +9 temp so roughly 21 +9temp total. but again dice were already rolled, and my turn is well past so no big worries.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigale is down, and at -4hp from that attack. Good luck guys I'm counting on you.

Edit

Scratch that I read the 26 as damage not sr. I'm still alive and kicking, barely but still kicking

Abigale 21/38
Ailstair 42/43 +7 Temp
Levi 38/45
Liselle 29
Orchid 30
Solstafir 66 +9 Temp

----------


## QuadraticGish

Alright, I lose out on one 2nd level slot and a third level infusion. Oh no. 

Anyway, I'm thinking that I could burn my last mass snake's swiftness, or set up shield other with Abigale at this point just to try to buy her a potentially longer lifespan. I kind of lean towards trying harder to burst him down.

----------


## dantiesilva

I would say our best bet is all out assault as well, buying Abigale more time will only give the robed figure more time to dwindle our fast draining resources down, his Ice attack isn't punching through our resistance anymore so long as nothing insane happens we should be decently good for a round or two. Mostly why I am holding off on posting as well, as I want to see if he dies before its time to heal as their will be no point in healing if we win the death door for instance.

----------


## Thundercracker

Is there anyone Alistair can flank with or get adjacent to to sneak attack him?  I am flying but I dont know if anyone else is.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Sigh, that's twice now I can't use Flashing Sun+Burning Blade because it isn't in range in the turn I have the maneuvers granted.

I'm down to harpoons then, and Snake's Swiftness will do nothing for me since I need a move action to draw each one. Also, I lose a random soulmeld from the negative level. As was sure I had bought the Amulet of Incarnum Shielding for this, but it's not on my sheet.

(1d5)[*2*] that's Sailor's Bracers. Fine with me.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Sigh, that's twice now I can't use Flashing Sun+Burning Blade because it isn't in range in the turn I have the maneuvers granted.
> 
> I'm down to harpoons then, and Snake's Swiftness will do nothing for me since I need a move action to draw each one. Also, I lose a random soulmeld from the negative level. As was sure I had bought the Amulet of Incarnum Shielding for this, but it's not on my sheet.
> 
> [roll0] that's Sailor's Bracers. Fine with me.


I actually went to search the previous thread. Apparently you wondered the same exact thing a year ago when we were fighting vampires. 




> Is there anyone Alistair can flank with or get adjacent to to sneak attack him?  I am flying but I dont know if anyone else is.


Anyway, Orchid can try to flank with Alistair, but keep in mind she can't move that far with her fly speed since she's still entangled.

----------


## Aegis013

The enemy is in the center, so not far from anyone in the group, just elevated 30ft. If Orchid can ascend to melee with it, Alistair's Island of Blades stance would do the rest on setting up flanking.

I guess with average maneuverability that might be a challenge.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> The enemy is in the center, so not far from anyone in the group, just elevated 30ft. If Orchid can ascend to melee with it, Alistair's Island of Blades stance would do the rest on setting up flanking.
> 
> I guess with average maneuverability that might be a challenge.


 Could I make it up there guaranteed between my move action and then my tailring(Anklet) of translocation? I also have the Hover feat if maintaining my space is an issue.

----------


## whoiam

How many of Solstafir's attacks were hits? (Since that makes a difference to Liselle's current HP).

By my calculations, Liselle's on her last round of Haste, but she can full attack from the ground and still hit the robe (it's 30' up, she's ~12' tall with a 20' reach). Which is just as well, because I don't have enough PP left for Levitation.

Sadly, I don't think that counts for flanking (since Liselle will be at range, rather than adjacent to the enemy).

Is the sand wall still up? As I recall, the plan was to drop it after it provided a one-round shield against the cold.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> How many of Solstafir's attacks were hits? (Since that makes a difference to Liselle's current HP).
> 
> By my calculations, Liselle's on her last round of Haste, but she can full attack from the ground and still hit the robe (it's 30' up, she's ~12' tall with a 20' reach). Which is just as well, because I don't have enough PP left for Levitation.
> 
> Sadly, I don't think that counts for flanking (since Liselle will be at range, rather than adjacent to the enemy).
> 
> Is the sand wall still up? As I recall, the plan was to drop it after it provided a one-round shield against the cold.


I don't actually have a way to drop it. After casting, it lasts for concentration + CL rounds.

----------


## TheFallenOne

> I actually went to search the previous thread. Apparently you wondered the same exact thing a year ago when we were fighting vampires.


Déjà vu, huh. If I forget about it again hit me over the head. Rather hard, DR and all that.

It wasn't bad this time, but if I lose the excellent annis zombie because Necrocarnum Circlet gets unshaped it would be a disaster.

----------


## whoiam

> I don't actually have a way to drop it. After casting, it lasts for concentration + CL rounds.


...Well, that's a shame. I'll have to reposition too much to get around the wall, so no full attack this round :(

----------


## Aegis013

> How many of Solstafir's attacks were hits? (Since that makes a difference to Liselle's current HP).


All three of Solstafir's attacks hit.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Just noting, Anklet of Translocation only requires a Swift action. Quite the useful low budget item.

By the way, found a way to make use of Snake's Swiftness after all. I got a shield sheath from which I can draw a throwing hammer as a free action. It's not much, but I'll take it if you use the spell.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Just noting, Anklet of Translocation only requires a Swift action. Quite the useful low budget item.
> 
> By the way, found a way to make use of Snake's Swiftness after all. I got a shield sheath from which I can draw a throwing hammer as a free action. It's not much, but I'll take it if you use the spell.


Good catch.

----------


## Thundercracker

Well, that looks maybe like two critical hits for ~50 each, hopefully thats enough

----------


## dantiesilva

Great job team, super proud of everyone working together as a team as well as we did. Now for the serious question. To eat the fruit or not eat the fruit....after all  Abigale is dying of some unknown, so far uncureable aliement. I think she will eat one, but I'm curious what others think first.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Great job team, super proud of everyone working together as a team as well as we did. Now for the serious question. To eat the fruit or not eat the fruit....after all  Abigale is dying of some unknown, so far uncureable aliement. I think she will eat one, but I'm curious what others think first.


Yeah, we were really starting to run into problems there at the end. As for that, good question. Orchid has eaten one before, but it only landed her an untyped +1 to Cha.

----------


## Thundercracker

Hey why stop at one, lets have abigale eat all 12 :p. Maybe its just very late at night but the picture of an adventurer just gorging themselves on mystical fruits after a tough fight is hilarious to me.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Loot list, items at selling price

Cash: 34,600

Arcane Scrolls:
    Mage Armor 12.5
    Read Magic, Grease, Undetectable Alignment 42.5
    Unseen Servant 12.5 
    Protection from Arrows 75
    Rope Trick 75
    Hypnotism, Summon Monster I, Blur 100
    Disguise Self, Blindness/Deafness, Pyrotechnics 162.5


Divine Scrolls:

    Goodberry 12.5
    Wind Wall 187.5

Potions:

    2x Blur 300
    2x Bull's Strength 300
    9x Cure Light Wounds 225
    2x Cure Moderate Wounds 300
    3x Cure Serious Wounds 1,125
    Darkvision 150
    Jump 25
    Haste 375
    2x Lesser Restoration 300
    2x Nondetection 800
    4x Protection from Foe 100
    Remove Paralysis 150
    Sanctuary 25
    6x Water Breathing 2,250


Magic Items:

    Hoinnia's Assassination Rapier 12,000
    +1 Mithral Chain Shirt 1,050
    Ring of Natural Armor +1 1,000
    2x Ring of Protection +1 2,000
    +1 Composite Shortbow (+2 str) 1,287.5
    Bracers of Armor +1 500
    +1 Defending Longsword 4,157.5
    Bag of Tricks (Grey) 450
    Bag of Tricks (Tan) 3,150
    Dust of Dryness 425
    Ioun Stone (Clear Spindle) 2,000
    Pearl of Power (3rd level) 4,500
    Ring of Climbing 1,250
    Ring of Evasion 12,500
    Metamagic Rod of Empower 16,250
    Metamagic Rod of Maximize, Lesser 7,000
    Tattered Otherworldly Robe 25,000

This makes a total of 136,225 GP. I assume we divide by five since Sister Abigail has Vow of Poverty, leaving everyone at a share of *27,245 GP* in cash or claimed items at the values listed here.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Loot list, items at selling price
> 
> Cash: 34,600
> 
> Arcane Scrolls:
>     Mage Armor 12.5
>     Read Magic, Grease, Undetectable Alignment 42.5
>     Unseen Servant 12.5 
>     Protection from Arrows 75
> ...


Vow of poverty doesn't work like that. It means I can't keep my share. I have to donate it and such as soon as possible, it strictly says can't give it to the rest of the party.

----------


## whoiam

In that case, Excel tells me I earned 22704.16667GP this delve! (Yeah, 6ths don't look good as decimals...) Might grab a couple of the potions, but I meant what I said about Liselle not really wanting any of the loot. Most of it's not terribly well suited to her build, anyway.

Anyway, getting started early on the level-up process: Liselle's getting her 7th level of Warblade and her 4th of Psion (Kineticist), so that's a d12 HD: (1d6+6)[*12*]. +1 BAB, +1/2 Fort, +1/3 Ref, +1/2 Will, Battle Cunning (+Int insight bonus to damage against flanked or flat-footed opponents), an extra Warblade maneuver known, 2 new Psion powers, and 4+Int skill points. Plus one regular feat, since we're using the pathfinder feat progression and this is an odd level.

----------


## QuadraticGish

So this level I'll be grabbing my 2nd level into Fleshwarper and then my 7th Artificer level. So a d6 hd, a point of bab, 1/2 fort and will, 1/3rd reflex. Infusions don't advance at all, but I get my craft and graft reserves filled. I get the almighty craft wand, the ability to mimic 5th levels spells for purposes of crafting, 3rd level spells, and then an Elder Secret. My first thoughts are either Secret of the Beholder, Secret of the Ettercap, or Secret of the Otyugh. First one gets a +4 bonus to spot and search, and then flanking immunity that would make barbarians call hax(it's unbeatable flanking immunity). Second is straight up immunity to sonic energy. Last one is global disease immunity. 

Edit: Should've written down some notes for myself, I need to figure out what feat to get.
Edit 2: Apparently on my wishlist page in my crafting spreadsheet there was Aqueous Body. That water breathing and improved water combat would've been really nice here.
Edit 3: Anyone remember what Orchid's usual commission pricing was? I apparently never wrote it down. Probably will go hunting for it tomorrow.

----------


## Yas392

Dibs on the cure potions unless someone wants them.

*EDIT:* I recall Levi got the serious cure from the fight before the two previous. Just need to grab a masterwork belt.

----------


## Aegis013

> Vow of poverty doesn't work like that. It means I can't keep my share. I have to donate it and such as soon as possible, it strictly says can't give it to the rest of the party.


I wouldn't consider it vow breaking to say that there was additional unnamed resources that Abigail is hauling back for donation purposes. I'll leave it to the group.

After all, you found about 100k gp worth of stuff more than WBL for 7th level anyway, this a game where the non vow of poverty characters will be filthy rich regardless. Though no magic mart keeps a lot of the more crazy items locked away until Orchid or Solstafir can craft them.

Once people decide if they want to eat the fruits and how many, I'll do a IC post for Solum, any updates from Prince Atticus, your team's sponsor, and post whats making the rounds in the shops in Solum. Everybody feel free to level up your character at this point.

You can also spend XP for benefits in town. Feats are a staple, though more interesting collaborative additions could also be pursued if there's something that would be thematic for your character or if you want to add things to the setting.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I wouldn't consider it vow breaking to say that there was additional unnamed resources that Abigail is hauling back for donation purposes. I'll leave it to the group.
> 
> After all, you found about 100k gp worth of stuff more than WBL for 7th level anyway, this a game where the non vow of poverty characters will be filthy rich regardless. Though no magic mart keeps a lot of the more crazy items locked away until Orchid or Solstafir can craft them.
> 
> Once people decide if they want to eat the fruits and how many, I'll do a IC post for Solum, any updates from Prince Atticus, your team's sponsor, and post whats making the rounds in the shops in Solum. Everybody feel free to level up your character at this point.
> 
> You can also spend XP for benefits in town. Feats are a staple, though more interesting collaborative additions could also be pursued if there's something that would be thematic for your character or if you want to add things to the setting.


I'm not sure what it counts as, but I think Abigail mentioned something along the lines of hiring Orchid out to do to grafts for the community.

Edit: Is it possible for Orchid to spend XP to study the fruit while they're still in the dungeon?

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge: (1d20+10)[*13*]
Any additional pearls of wisdom about the fruits?

----------


## whoiam

> So this level I'll be grabbing my 2nd level into Fleshwarper and then my 7th Artificer level. So a d6 hd, a point of bab, 1/2 fort and will, 1/3rd reflex. Infusions don't advance at all, but I get my craft and graft reserves filled. I get the almighty craft wand, the ability to mimic 5th levels spells for purposes of crafting, 3rd level spells, and then an Elder Secret. My first thoughts are either Secret of the Beholder, Secret of the Ettercap, or Secret of the Otyugh. First one gets a +4 bonus to spot and search, and then flanking immunity that would make barbarians call hax(it's unbeatable flanking immunity). Second is straight up immunity to sonic energy. Last one is global disease immunity. 
> 
> Edit: Should've written down some notes for myself, I need to figure out what feat to get.
> Edit 2: Apparently on my wishlist page in my crafting spreadsheet there was Aqueous Body. That water breathing and improved water combat would've been really nice here.
> Edit 3: Anyone remember what Orchid's usual commission pricing was? I apparently never wrote it down. Probably will go hunting for it tomorrow.


The costs from my previous round of shopping:

Solstafir's Crafting Allowance: 1250 GP

Buying from Solstafir:	15% (Commission)			
	33% (Cost)			

Buying from Orchid:	15% (Commission)			Wondrous or Magic Arms and Armor
	52.5% (Cost)			Magic Arms and Armor
	39.375% (Cost)			Wondrous Items

----------


## Yas392

Knowledge checks on the knowledge we don't have on dungeon fruits

*Knowledge (Arcana):* (1d20+7)[*15*]

*Knowledge (Planes):* (1d20+3)[*12*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

> The costs from my previous round of shopping:
> 
> Solstafir's Crafting Allowance: 1250 GP
> 
> Buying from Solstafir:	15% (Commission)			
> 	33% (Cost)			
> 
> Buying from Orchid:	15% (Commission)			Wondrous or Magic Arms and Armor
> 	52.5% (Cost)			Magic Arms and Armor
> 	39.375% (Cost)			Wondrous Items


I have Magical Artisan for Grafts as well.

Edit: Is that the pure GP cost? It has been a while so I don't remember how the math works out. For reference, right now I have Extraordinary Artisan, Legendary Artisan, and Magical Artisan(Grafts, Wondrous) to cut down costs with.

----------


## whoiam

> I have Magical Artisan for Grafts as well.
> 
> Edit: Is that the pure GP cost? It has been a while so I don't remember how the math works out. For reference, right now I have Extraordinary Artisan, Legendary Artisan, and Magical Artisan(Grafts, Wondrous) to cut down costs with.


Combined GP+XP costs, converted to GP, and quoted as a % of the item's market price.

I don't have a record of whatever price you may have been quoting for grafts, I'm afraid, since Liselle hasn't ever bought any.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Combined GP+XP costs, converted to GP, and quoted as a % of the item's market price.
> 
> I don't have a record of whatever price you may have been quoting for grafts, I'm afraid, since Liselle hasn't ever bought any.


It would effectively cost the same as Wondrous items now.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Default for magical crafting is 50% gold plus 4 % XP. With our 5:1 gold to XP conversion that comes to 70% market price.

Solstafir receives Craft Magic Arms and Armor this level from Iron Soul Forgemaster and takes the Magical Artisan feat.. Thus, he can make magic weapons and armor for the rest of the party up to CL6(going up by 3 for each further Iron Soul Forgemaster level) for *52.5% market price plus 15% comission*, meaning you get your goods almost a third cheaper.

For mundame gear its even better as those are crafted for *1/3 market price plus 15% comission,*, so less than half. Special materials recommended, and he makes every item Dwarvencraft(Races of Stone) by default.

We also decided to let smiths with higher Craft checks create better gear to reward skill investment and add some fluff to the Foundry instead of having things peak at DC20 Masterwork.




> For every 5 points beyond the DC you can change a numeric value on the armor or weapon by some degree.  Each subsequent change on the same value adds +10 to the DC (to give +1 value must beat DC by 5, +2 requires 15 over, +3 25 over, +4 35 over, etc)
> 
> Armor categories being AC (+1), Max Dex (+1), Armor Check Penalty (-3), Arcane Spell Failure (-5%), Speed reduction (-5 feet of reduction), tower shield attack penalty(-1).
> Weapon categories being damage die type, crit range (+1), crit multiplier (+1, max 4). Or for ranged weapons include range increment (+5 thrown, +10 projectile).


Solstafir with Take Ten currently beats DC 22 Dwarvencraft by 15, meaning gear created by him can either have one category improved twice(say a scimitar with 18-20/x4 crit) and three different categories improved once each(greatsword with 3d6 base damage, 18-20/x3 crit).

In other words, come to papa, shop's open.

----------


## dantiesilva

A few things

1). Abigale will be getting her 2nd level of combat medic giving her defensive casting and field medic (which both are more situational useful abilities, but still rather good overall) and level 7 as a healer giving her effortless healing so she no longer provokes AoO at all when casting Healing subschool spells from the healer class (is it possible to just make it flat healing spells? If not its all cool)

2). If no one wants it Abigale would take Hoinnia's Assassination Rapier (12,000gp) as part of her share of the loot as to give to her brother as promised for watching their sister and taking care of her while she was gone. 

3). Could we find a way to do something with heal checks like Sol does with crafting? It would only work Out of combat to make it not broken though, showing it takes time for it to work for instance?

4). Thefallenone you make it painful to play a character with VoP with all the goodies you keep talking about lol.

----------


## Aegis013

> Knowledge: [roll0]
> Any additional pearls of wisdom about the fruits?





> Knowledge checks on the knowledge we don't have on dungeon fruits
> 
> *Knowledge (Arcana):* [roll0]
> 
> *Knowledge (Planes):* [roll1]


Knowledge of the Dungeon Fruit and the Infernal Voice are suppressed by the bureaucrats who serve the King. There's rumors here and there about things that might be these, but since encountering intelligent foes and strange magical items in the Dungeon is normal, there's nothing of particular note that Alistair or Levi have to add.




> I'm not sure what it counts as, but I think Abigail mentioned something along the lines of hiring Orchid out to do to grafts for the community.
> 
> Edit: Is it possible for Orchid to spend XP to study the fruit while they're still in the dungeon?


There's nothing you could gain that I would think merits spending XP. As far as the structure, they're just strange and exotic fruit-like things.

----------


## dantiesilva

Hp (1d8+1)[*8*]
+1 Level of Combat medic/ +1 Level of Healer
+1 Concentration, +1 Handle Animal, +1 Heal,+1 Nature, +1 Religion, +1 Survival
7th Level Feat Maximize Spell
+.5 BAB, +.5 to Fort, Ref, Will

Combat Medic Class Abilities
Defensive Casting, Field Healer
+1  0 Level, 1st level, and 4th level spell (plus domain spell and bonus spell)

Healer Class Abilities
Effortless healing
+1 0 and 2nd level spell, +3 4th Level spells (plus bonus spell)

Vow of Poverty Bonuses
+1 Resistance bonus to saves
+2 Enhancement bonus to Cha

Character sheet is up to date at the moment until we get back to the city and I can spend xp on feats

----------


## Aegis013

Friendly reminder, a d8 HD would convert to d4+4+con mod.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Friendly reminder, a d8 HD would convert to d4+4+con mod.


Thanks for the reminder, not used to this way, (1d4+5)[*7*]

And character sheet is all fixed from that

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Default for magical crafting is 50% gold plus 4 % XP. With our 5:1 gold to XP conversion that comes to 70% market price.
> 
> Solstafir receives Craft Magic Arms and Armor this level from Iron Soul Forgemaster and takes the Magical Artisan feat.. Thus, he can make magic weapons and armor for the rest of the party up to CL6(going up by 3 for each further Iron Soul Forgemaster level) for *52.5% market price plus 15% comission*, meaning you get your goods almost a third cheaper.
> 
> For mundame gear its even better as those are crafted for *1/3 market price plus 15% comission,*, so less than half. Special materials recommended, and he makes every item Dwarvencraft(Races of Stone) by default.
> 
> We also decided to let smiths with higher Craft checks create better gear to reward skill investment and add some fluff to the Foundry instead of having things peak at DC20 Masterwork.
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget that one item you wanted to protect your incarnum stuff from negative levels. Also, you can improve armor right? What kinds of steps does Arcane Spell Failure take for improvement? I might get some  I'm also tempted to get a new longbow made to be used as a base for the energy bow in the future. Maybe with the crit amped up to x5 for fun memes. Also some heavier armor that has zero ACF.

----------


## whoiam

Steps of Arcane Spell Failure are 5% each (so you could get a chainshirt down to 0% ASF by stacking 2 reductions on top of mithral).

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Steps of Arcane Spell Failure are 5% each (so you could get a chainshirt down to 0% ASF by stacking 2 reductions on top of mithral).


Kind of pointless since my Sorcerer ACFs already ensure I can cast in light armor without issue. Also, trying my luck with one fruit.

EDIT: Maybe I should just burn exp to get medium armor casting plus proficiency.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Aegis, after considering possible goodies for Master rank in the Foundry I think a good option would be a spellpool for the crafters. It certainly makes sense for the higher ups of Solum who are interested in the Foundry providing quality gear for Delvers, and it's especially relevant for Fireblood Dwarves who through Iron Soul Forgemaster gain access to magical crafting without access to spells but have the highest potential, reaching caster level equivalent 30 at level 15.




> Don't forget that one item you wanted to protect your incarnum stuff from negative levels. Also, you can improve armor right? What kinds of steps does Arcane Spell Failure take for improvement? I might get some  I'm also tempted to get a new longbow made to be used as a base for the energy bow in the future. Maybe with the crit amped up to x5 for fun memes. Also some heavier armor that has zero ACF.


One improvement is -5%, so I can do -10 at the cost of other improvements. You can use Thistledown from RotW for another 5%, all mundane. Bows though fall under a different Craft skill, so not much I can do for you there.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Aegis, after considering possible goodies for Master rank in the Foundry I think a good option would be a spellpool for the crafters. It certainly makes sense for the higher ups of Solum who are interested in the Foundry providing quality gear for Delvers, and it's especially relevant for Fireblood Dwarves who through Iron Soul Forgemaster gain access to magical crafting without access to spells but have the highest potential, reaching caster level equivalent 30 at level 15.
> 
> 
> 
> One improvement is -5%, so I can do -10 at the cost of other improvements. You can use Thistledown from RotW for another 5%, all mundane. Bows though fall under a different Craft skill, so not much I can do for you there.


Maybe I should consider just moving up to heavier armors then. On another note, The party might want some Hearts of Steel(Faith of Eberron). It provides immunity to disease, paralysis, and poison and with Orchid's research we can bypass the normal downside of healing magic and Su effects being halved. It would be good since we wouldn't have to worry about carrying solutions for those problems.

----------


## QuadraticGish

*Spoiler: For Aegis only*
Show

There were some oddities with your post, so I'm gonna put down my understanding and ask for clarification. 
The first effect for Orchid would get one extra spell slot that's always of the highest spell level she can cast, and then gains one bonus spell known period that doesn't scale. For the second effect, Artificer could gain an additional 3rd level infusion per day or instead choose a  3rd level sorcerer spell slot and spell known. Is that correct?


Alright, HP roll time: (1d3+3)[*4*]+4+1=9. Damn, min. Oh well. Oh right, because of how weird my casting progression is, I get a bunch of 2nd level spells at once now. Though, what to pick for my only 3rd level spell for a long while? Haste seems like a good idea. Thinking about Dragon familiar too, but it looks like I outta wait a while longer before I acquire the better ones.

----------


## Thundercracker

Im insanely busy so level up is going to take a little bit.  I do know I want advance cleric, and pick up shadow blade to add dex to damage and daring outlaw to combine thief and swashbuckler levels for sneak attack and grace.

----------


## whoiam

There's usually a bit of a gap while we work through our shopping and training between delves, so you don't need to try and rush yourself _too_ much.

----------


## Yas392

*HP roll:* (1d4+4)[*5*]

Rolling here since we leveled up.

----------


## whoiam

New Powers: Inertial Armor and Entangling Ectoplasm.

New Maneuver: Lightning Recovery. (Liselle's not normally short on damage, but considering how many misses I managed to string together this adventure, I could probably use the reroll!)

New Feat: Craft Dorje.

New language learned (by spending a point on Speak Language): Infernal. Next time around, Liselle won't need a translator!

Next up: 6999 XP and 24442.46 GP of spending (488.29 savings, 22704.167 in earnings, 1250 from exploiting Solstafir's free crafting allowance). Unless we collectively decide that Abigale's VoP just 'doesn't count', in which case I get an extra 4.5k.

Personally, I'm fine with us actually paying Abigale's portion, and taking the lower figure. We're not exactly hurting for cash this campaign...

----------


## Yas392

Is this after excluding the healing potions?

----------


## dantiesilva

Evil, letting us see what we could get if we are the fruit lol. Still not doing it though as that would be from a metagame standpoint me going oh if I eat this I get more spells. Vs the people who didn't know and still took the gamble.

----------


## whoiam

> Is this after excluding the healing potions?


The loot value calculations? Before. Liselle's not the one keeping those potions, after all, so they're not coming out of her share  :Small Tongue:

----------


## dantiesilva

4.201exp to spend on Feats

If possible I would like to buy Mastery of Day and Night and Initiate of Ilmater. The first for obvious reasons (Free maximize healing spells on a super healer), and the second makes it so everything that goes above their HP cap turns into Temp HP (which gets a healthy boost from Imbued healing as well) The question is do I have enough for both?

----------


## Yas392

Free crafting, eh? Is that per person or total?

*EDIT:* Plus Levi has not used those potions yet and our characters have time before going back to Solum, he may change his mind.

----------


## TheFallenOne

How does that stipend work again exactly? Last I found was 500 GP per party member(in raw materials), not the 1250 stated by whoiam.

Level up:
Crusader 5//Iron Soul Forgemaster 2
(1d5+5)[*8*] HP
+1 BAB
+0.5 Fort, +0.5 Will, +0.33 Ref
+3 Spellcraft, +1 Weaponsmithing, Armorsmithing
1 new Crusader maneuver known(Defensive Rebuke)
Secrets of the Forge(Craft Magic Arms and Armor, equivalent caster level 6)
1 Essentia
1 Soulmeld
Magical Artisan(Craft Magic Arms and Armor)

Got a lot of gold to work with. 6,999 XP converts to 34,995 GP, plus the loot share, plus any crafting comissions I might receive. Things I will get for sure:

Corpsecrafter feat(10,000 GP)
Devoted Bulwark feat(5,000 GP)
Faith Unswerving feat(*unknown cost*)
Combat Reflexes feat(*unknown cost*)
Master rank in the Foundry(*unknown cost*)
Make my axe, armor and shield +1 each: 2,100 GP
3 Lesser Iron Ward Diamonds: 3,150 GP
Least Crystal of Arrow Deflection: 262.5 GP
6 Lesser Crystals of Life Drinking: 4,725 GP
8 Least Crystals of Return on my harpoons so I can draw them as a free action: 1,260 GP
Amulet of Incarnum Shielding, lest I get punched: 826.88 GP *plus 315 GP comission to Orchid*

So I'm going all in on tank and protector. AC 30+, DR 6/- for up to 30 hits per day which should last a Delve, each hit with my axe heals me 9 HP and all healing on me is enhanced by 6+spell level.
Every ally adjacent to me receives +2 shield AC, any foe threatened by me receives -4 attack when targeting anyone but me, once per 3 turns I can use Defensive Rebuke forcing hit enemies to target me or provoke an AoO from me, and once per turn I can use Take one for the Team to transfer a hit from an ally to myself if I scored a hit on said enemy the turn before. All melee should stick close to me and it's unlikely you will take many hits.

I might use Martial Spirit now though instead of Iron Guard's Glare. Take one for the Team and Defensive Rebuke should ensure well enough most hits land on me, and it would bring my healing per hit up to a ridiculous 17 HP. 18 with a bit of leniency to say spell level from Therapeutic Mantle also applies to maneuver level. It would require an overwhelming amount of force to beat Solstafir into submission at that point.

----------


## whoiam

As I recall, the 1250 involves having you make random equipment with the 500, then selling it all off, and adding the proceeds to our general funds (or spending it on getting Solstafir to make the equipment we actually wanted).

@Yas - last I checked, it was per person.




> As for the crafting allowance, 500 GP raw materials should provide you 1500 GP market value in mundane weapons and armor at the price of 225 GP comission for the effort.


Looks like I'd gotten it down on my spreadsheet wrong. We get 1275 GP from selling off the crafting allowance, and Solstafir gets 225GP commission for each of us that does so.

----------


## TheFallenOne

That's 1500 market value, sale value is half that so 750 for a net profit of 525 per party member.

Though that should only matter for Liselle who already has top shelf armor and weaponry made by me. The others should still find use from the mundane crafting I can do. For example, both Levi and Alistair currently have +1 mithral chain shirts. A dwarvencraft mithral breastplate with +1 armor, +1 max dex, -3 ACP and a +1 enhancement would run to a market price of 4400 GP mundane crafting + 1000 GP magic crafting, with my cost reducers I can make that for you for 1,991.67 GP plus 810 GP comission.

Subtract the crafting stipend from the noble sponsor, and half the value of the existing chain shirt for selling it, and the remaining cost runs to 1,251.67 GP. For +2 base armor, at the same max dex modifier and zero armor check penalty. Now that's a steal if you ask me. And you can still add a goodie like Ysgardian Heartwire for less than half its market price. +2 AC against crit confirmation rolls doesn't come into use often, but boy if it does are you happy to have it.

----------


## whoiam

What, you really think I'm not gonna have you remake my weapons with bigger damage dice? ;)

Still, you're right, I should have been halving the take from that. Might have to drop a few hundred GP from my savings to make up for getting my maths wrong the level before...

----------


## Yas392

Oh, Craft Magic Arms and Armor. I thought Solstafir can craft anything magical like scrolls. That is more of Orchid's alley judging from the posts I read.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Oh, Craft Magic Arms and Armor. I thought Solstafir can craft anything magical like scrolls. That is more of Orchid's alley judging from the posts I read.


Pretty much right. With how Solstafir's PrC works, he'll quickly start beating out Orchid in the enhancement bonuses he can provide to armor and weapons IIRC.

----------


## Aegis013

> Aegis, after considering possible goodies for Master rank in the Foundry I think a good option would be a spellpool for the crafters. It certainly makes sense for the higher ups of Solum who are interested in the Foundry providing quality gear for Delvers, and it's especially relevant for Fireblood Dwarves who through Iron Soul Forgemaster gain access to magical crafting without access to spells but have the highest potential, reaching caster level equivalent 30 at level 15.


A spellpool would make sense for a crafter organization.




> *Spoiler: For Aegis only*
> Show
> 
> There were some oddities with your post, so I'm gonna put down my understanding and ask for clarification. 
> The first effect for Orchid would get one extra spell slot that's always of the highest spell level she can cast, and then gains one bonus spell known period that doesn't scale. For the second effect, Artificer could gain an additional 3rd level infusion per day or instead choose a  3rd level sorcerer spell slot and spell known. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> Alright, HP roll time: [roll0]+4+1=9. Damn, min. Oh well. Oh right, because of how weird my casting progression is, I get a bunch of 2nd level spells at once now. Though, what to pick for my only 3rd level spell for a long while? Haste seems like a good idea. Thinking about Dragon familiar too, but it looks like I outta wait a while longer before I acquire the better ones.


*Spoiler: Clarification*
Show

It's one effect, you can choose if you want to apply it to Sorcerer (gain a 3rd level spell slot and spell known) or to Artificer (gain another 3rd level Infusion per day).

----------


## QuadraticGish

Can I have an EXP check on medium armor proficiency and bumping up Orchid's casting to allow for medium armor without penalties? Edit: Can Solstafir remove speed penalties from armor? EDIT 2: I can make gauntlets of ghost fighting now. 4k market price; it's allows spells and attacks to bypass miss chances from incorporeal creatures entirely and adds a 1d6 to melee attacks against them.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Yeah, I can reduce speed reduction by 5 ft with one improvement. To reiterate, I can either do three different improvements or improve one aspect twice.

As for ghost fighting, I'll stick with a weapon capsule with ghost oil, more economic and doesn't take up a valuable item slot. Should have gone for the triple retainer so I still have some left for the boss fight.

Feats and stuff I need the price for are bolded in my level-up post.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Yeah, I can reduce speed reduction by 5 ft with one improvement. To reiterate, I can either do three different improvements or improve one aspect twice.
> 
> As for ghost fighting, I'll stick with a weapon capsule with ghost oil, more economic and doesn't take up a valuable item slot. Should have gone for the triple retainer so I still have some left for the boss fight.
> 
> Feats and stuff I need the price for are bolded in my level-up post.


Ah, might be more useful for me then since I have more than one weapon to strike with. No roll necessary your amulet since it doesn't require spells; Orchid will just need to borrow Solstafir himself to provide the essentia pool requirement.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Oh by the by, these are the stats for my new zombie, with a feat-granting template we found a ritual book for. It's... quite ridiculous to be honest. An annis has great stats and natural armor, Half-Fiend adds +4 strength and dex, Necrocarnum Zombie adds _another_ +4 strength and dex, Corpsecrafter +4 strength, bringing up the total to, drumroll, 37.

I looked up the carrying capacity table just for giggles. It can deadlift 4.16 tons.

*Spoiler*
Show

Half-Fiend Annis Necrocarnum Zombie
Large Undead[Evil, Necrocarnum]
HD: 7d12+38(80 HP)
(Initiative: +5) shares initiative of master
Speed: 40 ft
AC: 29(5 dex, 14 natural, 1 Incarnum Defense -1 size)
Attack: Spider Scimitar +16, 1d8+17
Full Attack: Spider Scimitars +12/+12, 1d8+17/1d8+10, Bite +9, 2d6+6, Poison 1d4 strength DC 12, 1 turn paralysis Fort DC 15
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +11, Will +3
Attributes: Str 37, Dex 20 Con - Int - Wis 10 Cha 1
Feats: Toughness, Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative, Improved Toughness, Multiattack, Weapon Finesse
Damage reduction 5/magic and slashing, Turn Resistance 4, Incarnum Defense, Incarnum Speed, 1 Essentia 
Essentia in Incarnum Defense

Equipment: Spider Scimitars, Sandals of the Setting Sun


QuadraticGish, what's the current state and cost of your Xansia crafting? I wanted to put some more maneuver-granting items on my zombie.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Oh by the by, these are the stats for my new zombie, with a feat-granting template we found a ritual book for. It's... quite ridiculous to be honest. An annis has great stats and natural armor, Half-Fiend adds +4 strength and dex, Necrocarnum Zombie adds _another_ +4 strength and dex, Corpsecrafter +4 strength, bringing up the total to, drumroll, 37.
> 
> I looked up the carrying capacity table just for giggles. It can deadlift 4.16 tons.
> 
> *Spoiler*
> Show
> 
> Half-Fiend Annis Necrocarnum Zombie
> Large Undead[Evil, Necrocarnum]
> ...


 Next threshold is achievable if I spend 2,352 xp. Price right now for Xansia crafting is equal to the unmodified xp cost. Anyway, he's looking pretty sick. Getting Heighten Spell this level as my feat; so now I can burn my high level infusions to access spell storing item more often if needed.

----------


## QuadraticGish

@Dante what is the limit on items that Orchid can pass to Abigail? Right now, I could make a CL 7 scroll of heal from the Adept list and pass that off to Abigail on our next dungeon visit. Also thinking about getting a wand of Panacea(Spell Compendium 152) made that she could hold onto for condition removal.

----------


## dantiesilva

> @Dante what is the limit on items that Orchid can pass to Abigail? Right now, I could make a CL 7 scroll of heal from the Adept list and pass that off to Abigail on our next dungeon visit. Also thinking about getting a wand of Panacea(Spell Compendium 152) made that she could hold onto for condition removal.


Basically if I am using it directly I break my vow, potion being a little grey as its more "Hey I'm giving this to you to drink." So while I could benefit from a scroll being used on me, or a wand, I could not use them myself.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* Waiting for result from Levi's consumption of the 2nd fruit or is the same as 1st?

*@QuadraticGish* I would not mind a scroll of heal for Levi. I was going to have Levi ask Solstafir to make it (free crafting) until I learned of his specialization.

----------


## whoiam

Alright, feats time!

*Spoiler: The leftovers I didn't buy last level*
Show


Improved Sunder (500xp)
Psionic Dodge (500xp)
Craft Cognizance Crystal (2000xp)
Shock Trooper (2000xp)



And the new feats I'd like priced (all in the SRD except Adaptive Style):
Cleave
Great Cleave
Quick Draw
Adaptive Style (Tome of Battle)
Psicrystal Affinity



On another note, does the price/market value go up when Solstafir makes one of his _improved_ items for us?

----------


## QuadraticGish

Man, I really want to get that weakening arm but I think I'll have to put it off for next level. It's simply too much to spend on a single item at the moment. Still, gonna be cheaper than both the clawed arms I want down the line too. Probably dropping the idea of that wand of Panacea for the same reason. EDIT: I'm gonna lock in that experience to raise Xansia crafting to level 3.

----------


## Yas392

Where are we getting the XP costs for feats?

What is Xansia's crafting?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Where are we getting the XP costs for feats?
> 
> What is Xansia's crafting?


It's something I picked up from the dungeon and steadily been spending exp into. Basically you gain more power onto a crafted item in exchange for it having some kind of downside or flaw.

----------


## whoiam

> Where are we getting the XP costs for feats?


You ask Aegis for prices for any feats you're interested in getting extra training in. The ones I was listing XP costs for were ones I'd asked about after the previous delve, but had to leave out at the time (only got so much XP/GP to spend, after all).

----------


## dantiesilva

> 4.201exp to spend on Feats
> 
> If possible I would like to buy Mastery of Day and Night and Initiate of Ilmater. The first for obvious reasons (Free maximize healing spells on a super healer), and the second makes it so everything that goes above their HP cap turns into Temp HP (which gets a healthy boost from Imbued healing as well) The question is do I have enough for both?


Still waiting on pricing for 
Mastery of day and Night
And
Initiate of ilmater

----------


## Yas392

OK. Is 4,201 exp excess exp?

----------


## dantiesilva

It was for me I suspect the players that have been here longer have a slightly higher pool

----------


## Yas392

> You ask Aegis for prices for any feats you're interested in getting extra training in. The ones I was listing XP costs for were ones I'd asked about after the previous delve, but had to leave out at the time (only got so much XP/GP to spend, after all).


This page after he introduced me, Thunder and Dante into the game also mentioned it. Junk feats are 500 xp each. Feats on the scale of Power attack are 2000 xp. Feats on the scale of Uncanny Forethought are higher than the previous and requires us to pitch it to him so that he can decide the number.

I will have to ask him since my requests are on the third category.

Off tangent, that is one heck of a natural 20.

----------


## whoiam

Actually, we usually _spend_ our excess XP between delves (I came into this one with only half an XP of excess left). Full clearing a given delve is usually more than enough to max us out - we're capped at 1 xp short of gaining two levels, which for this delve would be 1xp short of 8th level, or 12,999 earned/27,999 total/6,999 excess. We all hit that point after the first underwater battle, which is why Aegis stopped awarding XP after fights.




> The group springs into action. Between the onslaught of attacks from the vanguard, the aquatic giants are made into bloody chum and are dead.
> 
> There appears to be no remaining immediate threat.
> 
> Each character gains *6,300 XP* which should max the XP you can gain this delve.




Short version: We all have 6,999 xp to spend, and all of us but Abigail have our loot shares (22704.17 gp) to claim or spend, and the 500gp's worth of free materials for equipment crafted by Solstafir.

----------


## dantiesilva

> This page after he introduced me, Thunder and Dante into the game also mentioned it. Junk feats are 500 xp each. Feats on the scale of Power attack are 2000 xp. Feats on the scale of Uncanny Forethought are higher than the previous and requires us to pitch it to him so that he can decide the number.


Kinda hard to gauge feats that improve healing when you're a healer on a neutral stance lol. I mean I feel mastery would be either power attack good or better, but initiate of Ilmater would be trash if I didn't focus on healing as much as I do.

----------


## Yas392

> Actually, we usually _spend_ our excess XP between delves (I came into this one with only half an XP of excess left). Full clearing a given delve is usually more than enough to max us out - we're capped at 1 xp short of gaining two levels, which for this delve would be 1xp short of 8th level, or 12,999 earned/27,999 total/6,999 excess.


Shame that we are 1 xp less and can level up once per delve. I want Levi to get to level 8 ASAP so that he can bind two vestiges. If he survives up to that point.

Anyways, I hope our characters can provide the XP cost to the crafters in addition to the money.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Short version: We all have 6,999 xp to spend, and all of us but Abigail have our loot shares (22704.17 gp) to claim or spend, and the 500gp's worth of free materials for equipment crafted by Solstafir.


What can we spend xp on aside from feats, and how much do feats cost?

----------


## whoiam

> What can we spend xp on aside from feats, and how much do feats cost?


Feats cost between 500 and 2000 xp each depending on how useful they are; *Ask Aegis for specific prices*.

As the home rules in the first post state, there's a 1XP = 5GP conversion rate, and anything you could purchase with one can instead be purchased with the other (or a combination of the two). This includes equipment, feats, services, spells or powers with an XP cost, and anything I forgot to list.

You can also ask Aegis if there's something special you want - like Solstafir and Orchid's special crafting abilities.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Feats cost between 500 and 2000 xp each depending on how useful they are; *Ask Aegis for specific prices*.
> 
> As the home rules in the first post state, there's a 1XP = 5GP conversion rate, and anything you could purchase with one can instead be purchased with the other (or a combination of the two). This includes equipment, feats, services, spells or powers with an XP cost, and anything I forgot to list.
> 
> You can also ask Aegis if there's something special you want - like Solstafir and Orchid's special crafting abilities.


For example, grafts created by Orchid have all their downsides eliminated and there is stacking of grafts in the same slot permitted within reason.

----------


## Aegis013

> Alright, feats time!
> 
> *Spoiler: The leftovers I didn't buy last level*
> Show
> 
> 
> Improved Sunder (500xp)
> Psionic Dodge (500xp)
> Craft Cognizance Crystal (2000xp)
> ...


Feat Costs:
Cleave (1,000xp)
Great Cleave (2,000xp)
Quick Draw (500xp)
Adaptive Style (Tome of Battle) (2,000 XP)
Psicrystal Affinity (1,000xp)

I don't have a way in mind to calculate what the market price increase you would get based on the improvements. If there's on how that could be implemented I'd hear it out.




> Where are we getting the XP costs for feats?
> 
> What is Xansia's crafting?


The others have answered these quite well. Sometimes you'll get custom things, the group got a couple of homebrew items this delve.




> Still waiting on pricing for 
> Mastery of day and Night - 
> And
> Initiate of ilmater


It is a little harder to gauge on a healer. Feel free to give me your thoughts if you disagree with my assessments:

Mastery of day and Night - This one seems especially powerful - 5,000XP.
Initiate of ilmater - 2,000XP




> OK. Is 4,201 exp excess exp?


As the others have described, you get to spend your XP between delves on additional stuff, including custom things. Due to the nature of it being totally open to your imagination, it does end up as a bit of a "Mother-May-I" situation. Though I think this part of the game (where everybody levels up their characters and goes shopping) ends up being a great way to collaborate institutions and NPCs into the game.

----------


## dantiesilva

Ouch but understandable.

How about ritual blessing? 

Def grabbing mastery of day and night though

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigale's idea is to take samples of all of their blood if possible and test them against each other to see how much (if it is possible mind you) of their bodies has turned into outsiders. Her having only eaten 1 thus being a test subject of what a single fruit is capable of, Orchid I suspect having had eaten the most fruits and thus would be the closest to an outsider, and lastly Liselle from what she understands has eaten 0 so would be the perfect subject for a normal person. Solstafir would be an interesting addition to the test as it could show if he is more resistant or more susceptible to the effects of the dungeon fruit as his people broke free of the dungeon so he could perhaps be the key to finding a cure to the power of the Dungeon Fruit for example turning people into outsiders that can't leave. I suspect it will cost a good fortune of resources though, something Abigale would be willing to donate towards (as it would be benefiting the people of Solum it shouldn't break her vow.

The rest of her loot will go towards buying the basic needs for her blind sister so she can take care of her still, and the rest going to buy medical supplies so she can take care of the sick in the poor district/ and help rebuilding whatever she can, prioritizing schools and such things first.

----------


## whoiam

So, some shopping:
*Spoiler: Liselle's Greatsword*
Show


Market price is 9,700 (100 for a large greatsword, 600 for dwarvencraft, 2000 for the +1 enchantment, and 7000 for the treated platinum). Selling it for 4850.

Commissioning a new one - exactly the same, but with 3 1-point enhancements (die type (d6->d8), crit range (19-20 -> 18-20), crit multiplier (x2 -> x3). That gives 1155GP commission to Solstafir and 300GP commission to Orchid (as far as I can tell, it makes no price difference to Liselle if she gets the enchantment from Solstafir or Orchid, so for now, she'll keep asking Orchid for the enchanting.) Total cost 5046


Net Result: -196 GP (Liselle), +1155 GP (Solstafir), +300 GP (Orchid).

*Spoiler: Liselle's Breastplate*
Show


Market price is 5,500 GP (200 + 300 (Dwarvencraft) + 4000 (Mithral) + 1000 (+1 Enchantment)), selling for 2750 GP

Buying a replacement from Solstafir - Market price 4,500 (200 + 300 Dwarvencraft) + 4000 (Mithral)). This version has it's AC enhanced twice. Solstafir gets 675GP Commission.

Enchanting work from Orchid: Market price (+1 1000). Orchid gets 150GP commission.


Net result: -85GP (Liselle), +675GP (Solstafir), +150GP (Orchid)

*Spoiler: Armor Augment Crystals*
Show


These are all being commissioned from Orchid.
Crystal of Aquatic Action (Lesser) - 1000gp market value
Crystal of Screening (Lesser) - 1000gp market value
Rubicund Frenzy (Lesser) - 2000gp market value


Liselle pays 2700 GP, of which 600GP is commission for Orchid.

*Spoiler: Weapon Augment Crystals*
Show


Again, all commissioned from Orchid.
Crystal of Illumination (Lesser) - 400GP
Crystal of Energy Assault x4 (Least, one each of Acid, Cold, Electricity and Fire) - 600GP each


Liselle pays 1890GP, of which 420GP is commission for Orchid.

*Spoiler: Feats*
Show


Shock Trooper (2000 xp)
Cleave (1000 xp)
Quick Draw (500 xp)
Psionic Dodge (500 xp)


Liselle pays 4000 XP.

*Spoiler: Dorjes*
Show


Dorje of Vigor ML 6 (base +5) - 6750 GP
Dorje of Expansion ML 3 (base +2) - 2250 GP
Dorje of Precognition, Offensive ML 4 (base + 3) - 3000 GP
Dorje of Precognition, Defensive ML 4 (base + 3) - 3000 GP
Dorje of Energy Missile ML 7 (base + 4) - 10500 GP


Liselle's burning through her remaining XP here (2999 of it) and then paying GP for the remainder (10,505.01)

In total that's 1830 GP in commission to Solstafir, and 1470 GP in commission to Orchid.

After dropping Liselle's savings down to 0 (as a correction for getting the maths wrong on selling the goods from Solstafir's free crafting allowance last level), I think that leaves me with 7,828.157 GP, 0 XP left. Might redo some of her other weapons as well, since there's money available for it, but my local time is way, way later than I was planning to stay up, so that'll have to wait for tomorrow. Or today, technically.

----------


## Aegis013

Some prices for some feats as Yas392 asked about them:
Travel Devotion - 2,000 XP
Infernal Adept - 1,000 XP
Obtain Familiar - 1,000 XP
Improved Familiar - 2,000XP
Extra Invocation - 1,000 XP
Psionic Meditation (Feat Tax?) - 1,000 XP
Wild Talent - 1,000 XP
Psionic Shot - 1,000 XP
Greater Psionic Shot - 2,000 XP

Ritual Blessing - 1,000 XP

----------


## QuadraticGish

Looking for prices on the following.
Battle Caster(Complete Arcane)
Bonus Essentia
Medium Armor Proficiency

In addition Aegis, I'm locking in the exp required for Xansia level 3.

----------


## Yas392

Waiting for Orchid's response IC before I have Levi respond. His reply is tied to her answer. 

*Progression:* Warlock/Binder all the way. Not prestiging out.

*Feat:* To be determined. I am deciding between two feats I have in mind.

*Shopping:* To be determined. How much commission fee per order again? (If I missed it)

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Waiting for Orchid's response IC before I have Levi respond. His reply is tied to her answer. 
> 
> *Progression:* Warlock/Binder all the way. Not prestiging out.
> 
> *Feat:* To be determined. I am deciding between two feats I have in mind.
> 
> *Shopping:* To be determined. How much commission fee per order again? (If I missed it)


My post should already be there. As for commissions.


From whoiam with some adjustments; this takes into account exp costs being converted to GP and is based on market prices( I believe):
Buying from Orchid: 15% (Commission) Brew potion, Create Wand, Graft, Magic Arms and Armor, Scribe Scroll,
39.375% (Cost) Grafts and Wondrous Items 
52.5% (GCost) Everything else.

----------


## Yas392

Yeah. I got ninja'ed.

----------


## TheFallenOne

> Faith Unswerving feat(*unknown cost*)
> Combat Reflexes feat(*unknown cost*)
> Master rank in the Foundry(*unknown cost*)


Still need these.




> Ouch but understandable.


Why not just take it as your 7th level feat and XP buy Maximize Spell instead? That one's probably 2000 XP.

Technically you need to get Maximize first since it's a prerequisite for Mastery of Day and Night, but you can fix that with a simple Retrain shuffle, taking Maximize at 3 or 5, MoDaN at 7 and then XP buying either Magic of the Land or Augment Healing.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Now that I remember, I'd like to ask how much exp would it cost to research the ability to make grafts with static save DCs instead use normal scaling DCs(10 + 1/2 HD + ability score mod). Edit: Don't expect these to come up immediately, but I'm asking for the future.What would the xp costs be for researching Artifact creation, or just building her own? Or a weapon/Item of Legacy for that matter.The capstone of Fleshwarper changes her creature type to Abberation. Could I pay xp to instead have it change to Dragon?What's the cost of planning to create a class around teaching Grafting Flesh the way Orchid does it and by extension the version of the feat she possesses? Plan is to get it rolling with her partner who will handle the educating plus the elderly artificer that patched her up after her first attempts at grafting. 75% of net income would be continually reinvested while Orchid takes the remaining for her own research. Plus, Orchid would start keeping an eye out for a potential protege. She doesn't exactly know what would strike her as a good one, but someone in a similar situation as her would probably hit her heart.If it would be helpful, the price for any skill focus relevant to the above provided Profession doesn't cut it.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Why not just take it as your 7th level feat and XP buy Maximize Spell instead? That one's probably 2000 XP.
> 
> Technically you need to get Maximize first since it's a prerequisite for Mastery of Day and Night, but you can fix that with a simple Retrain shuffle, taking Maximize at 3 or 5, MoDaN at 7 and then XP buying either Magic of the Land or Augment Healing.


You are an evil genius and I would have never thought about that. Is it possible for me to do Aegis, and if so how much does Augment healing cost instead as I doubt it's 5,000.

----------


## whoiam

*Spoiler: Heavy Flail*
Show


As before, trading in for an equivalent item, just with Solstafir's better crafting employed. Old one sells for 2815GP.

New one costs 1742.4 GP (mundane) - giving Solstafir 544.5GP commission - and 1350GP for the +1 enchantment (of which 300GP is commission for Orchid).

As with the sword, enhancements are damage die type, crit range, and crit (1 point each).



*Spoiler: Scimitar*
Show


Old one sells for 2330 GP.

New one costs 3016.8 GP. Solstafir's commission: 99 GP. Orchid's: 600GP.

Same three enhancements.



*Spoiler: Kukri*
Show


Old one sells for 2316 GP.

New one costs 3003.36 GP, including 94.8 GP for Solstafir and 600GP for Orchid.

Same three enhancements.


Liselle spends an extra 1651.56 GP, generating 738.3 GP in commission for Solstafir, and 1500 GP in commission for Orchid.

----------


## Yas392

If retraining is an option, I am going to retrain several feats like Point Blank and Precise Shot. So 500 xp each if I want to buy them again, Aegis?

----------


## dantiesilva

I think the party was trying to keep them trying to find a way to stop the dungeon fruit effect secret.

----------


## Aegis013

Faith Unswerving feat - 2,000 XP
Combat Reflexes feat - 1,000 XP
Master rank in the Foundry - have we worked out a benefit for this? I know a spellpool for crafters was mentioned. I think I'd tailor the XP cost to the benefit.




> Now that I remember, I'd like to ask how much exp would it cost to research the ability to make grafts with static save DCs instead use normal scaling DCs(10 + 1/2 HD + ability score mod). Edit: Don't expect these to come up immediately, but I'm asking for the future.What would the xp costs be for researching Artifact creation, or just building her own? Or a weapon/Item of Legacy for that matter.The capstone of Fleshwarper changes her creature type to Abberation. Could I pay xp to instead have it change to Dragon?What's the cost of planning to create a class around teaching Grafting Flesh the way Orchid does it and by extension the version of the feat she possesses? Plan is to get it rolling with her partner who will handle the educating plus the elderly artificer that patched her up after her first attempts at grafting. 75% of net income would be continually reinvested while Orchid takes the remaining for her own research. Plus, Orchid would start keeping an eye out for a potential protege. She doesn't exactly know what would strike her as a good one, but someone in a similar situation as her would probably hit her heart.If it would be helpful, the price for any skill focus relevant to the above provided Profession doesn't cut it.


Regarding static DC grafts, it largely depends on the specific use case and reasoning.
We can definitely work something out if you want to become Dragon type instead of Abberation.

If there's no mechanical benefit to the class, it wouldn't be something you'd have to pay for. If you have ideas for how it would benefit you, the cost would be based on the desired benefits.




> You are an evil genius and I would have never thought about that. Is it possible for me to do Aegis, and if so how much does Augment healing cost instead as I doubt it's 5,000.


Yes, retraining is available per the rules in PHB II any time you're in town.

Augment Healing - 1,000 XP




> If retraining is an option, I am going to retrain several feats like Point Blank and Precise Shot. So 500 xp each if I want to buy them again, Aegis?


Those two yes, 500 each. Go nuts on the retraining.




> I think the party was trying to keep them trying to find a way to stop the dungeon fruit effect secret.


That was my feeling too, though I don't recall it being actively expressed that they were hiding it. There's also the chance you're being watched while in town and they already knew anyway, given your sponsor is a prince.

----------


## dantiesilva

So retraining rules are 1 feat per level up. So if I move maximize healing to replace augment this I can grab mastery of day and night at 7, that frees up 4k exp to spend as 1k is going to augment healing instantly.

Then I'll buy Ritual blessing for it's 1k as well.

Dumping 3k worth of exp into our research into dungeon fruit and it's cure?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I think the party was trying to keep them trying to find a way to stop the dungeon fruit effect secret.


Orchid just wants to get the party to a private place really to discuss what they know on the similarities between the dungeon fruit and elixir to make sure everyone is on the same level regarding it. After that, note it seems like she might've been able to reproduce elixir at a cost and see if the party wants to begin planning something to deal with the situation. Especially considering that with the new information and Orchid's private experiments we can reasonable deduce that the elixir and fruit appear to be fundamentally the same.




> Regarding static DC grafts, it largely depends on the specific use case and reasoning.
> We can definitely work something out if you want to become Dragon type instead of Abberation.
> 
> If there's no mechanical benefit to the class, it wouldn't be something you'd have to pay for. If you have ideas for how it would benefit you, the cost would be based on the desired benefits.


Gotcha. The end goal is pretty much to spread her graft research around and then use the school to begin bringing in extra income after a delve. Plus, a protege to continue on her path if something should happen to her. Though it might be best to do the protege part through acquiring leadership. Anyway, I still need xp prices for the following feats.
Battle Caster(Complete Arcane)
Bonus Essentia
Medium Armor Proficiency

----------


## Thundercracker

I didn't know we could purchase feats with xp when I joined this game, so... this opens up a whole lot of possibilities, like breaking into dervish and / or getting blood in the water stance for cumulative bonuses for crits, or picking up persistent spell / divine metamagic, or rapid spell to have quicker summoning.

Could I know the xp cost please for the follow feats?
Shadow Blade
Daring Outlaw
Weapon focus
Combat Expertise
Dodge
Mobility
Improved Two Weapon Fighting
Power Critical 
Power Attack
Cleave
Martial Study
Martial Maneuver
Extend Spell
Divine Metamagic
Persistent Spell
Rapid Spell
Extra Turning
Augment Summoning
Open Minded

----------


## dantiesilva

> Orchid just wants to get the party to a private place really to discuss what they know on the similarities between the dungeon fruit and elixir to make sure everyone is on the same level regarding it. After that, note it seems like she might've been able to reproduce elixir at a cost and see if the party wants to begin planning something to deal with the situation. Especially considering that with the new information and Orchid's private experiments we can reasonable deduce that the elixir and fruit appear to be fundamentally the same.


I mean that seems like a good enough plan to me, and with us working together I suspect our chances of making a successful batch would go up but it would still require a lot of trial and error. Plus if anyone found out we were trying to recreate Elixir but make it better and not tied to the crown/having to kill, I'm sure they wouldn't be to happy.

This is definitely something Abigale would invest xp into besides feats. As is I am already kinda running out of feats really needed to make the character work so I'm looking for alternatives at this point, and finding a way to get the benefits of the dungeon fruit without running the risk of being trapped in a dungeon sounds like a really good investment. Doubly so if we gain double the bonus as we get it from both sources.

----------


## Yas392

That reminds me. Can someone compile the list the XP cost of feats that has been appraised by Aegis, private and public?

----------


## dantiesilva

As a heads up Abigale heals with cure light wounds 26 +10 temp HP, with a possible plus 6 on top from magic of the land. And everything that puts you over Max HP becomes Temp HP

----------


## TheFallenOne

> Faith Unswerving feat - 2,000 XP
> Combat Reflexes feat - 1,000 XP
> Master rank in the Foundry - have we worked out a benefit for this? I know a spellpool for crafters was mentioned. I think I'd tailor the XP cost to the benefit.


I think the spellpool would be well enough for now far as mechanicas benefits go. The rest can be just fluff.

edit: Can we combine two magic item effects on one item, as per MIC p. 233 for one and a half cost? I already invested a lot in common effects on my healing belt, but now I have a breath weapon I'd rather use a Dragon Spirit Cincture in the belt slot.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Might want to change your post Yas, I don' think Orchid has mentioned her attempts to make a new elixir to anyone yet.

----------


## Aegis013

> Looking for prices on the following.
> Battle Caster(Complete Arcane)
> Bonus Essentia
> Medium Armor Proficiency
> 
> In addition Aegis, I'm locking in the exp required for Xansia level 3.


OK, let me know if you're making any new Xansia items.

Battle Caster(Complete Arcane) - 1,000 XP
Bonus Essentia - 1,000 XP
Medium Armor Proficiency - 500 XP




> So retraining rules are 1 feat per level up. So if I move maximize healing to replace augment this I can grab mastery of day and night at 7, that frees up 4k exp to spend as 1k is going to augment healing instantly.
> 
> Then I'll buy Ritual blessing for it's 1k as well.
> 
> Dumping 3k worth of exp into our research into dungeon fruit and it's cure?


Work has been brutal to me this week. I'll come up with what you learn researching dungeon fruit in a day or two. If it seems like I forgot, remind me.




> I didn't know we could purchase feats with xp when I joined this game, so... this opens up a whole lot of possibilities, like breaking into dervish and / or getting blood in the water stance for cumulative bonuses for crits, or picking up persistent spell / divine metamagic, or rapid spell to have quicker summoning.
> 
> Could I know the xp cost please for the follow feats?


Shadow Blade - 2,000 XP
Daring Outlaw - 2,000 XP
Weapon focus - 500 XP
Combat Expertise - 500 XP
Dodge - 500 XP
Mobility - 500 XP
Improved Two Weapon Fighting  - 2,000 XP
Power Critical - 1,000 XP
Power Attack -  - 2,000 XP
Cleave - 1,000 XP
Martial Study - 2,000 XP 
Martial Maneuver (Not a feat I know of, if you meant Martial Stance - 2,000 XP)
Extend Spell - 2,000 XP
Divine Metamagic - 10,000 XP
Persistent Spell - 10,000 XP
Rapid Spell - 2,000 XP
Extra Turning - 1,000 XP
Augment Summoning - 2,000 XP
Open Minded - 1,000 XP




> That reminds me. Can someone compile the list the XP cost of feats that has been appraised by Aegis, private and public?


I may go through and do this at a later time, though I'm not in the headspace for it tonight.




> I think the spellpool would be well enough for now far as mechanicas benefits go. The rest can be just fluff.
> 
> edit: Can we combine two magic item effects on one item, as per MIC p. 233 for one and a half cost? I already invested a lot in common effects on my healing belt, but now I have a breath weapon I'd rather use a Dragon Spirit Cincture in the belt slot.


That's fine.

----------


## Yas392

> Might want to change your post Yas, I don' think Orchid has mentioned her attempts to make a new elixir to anyone yet.


Huh? I thought Liselle told the party but it is OOC information. Fixed. 

Levi will still want to get vaccinated to rid of the [Evil] properties in his bloodstream that the group identified so he is a willing test subject.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Huh? I thought Liselle told the party but it is OOC information. Fixed. 
> 
> Levi will still want to get vaccinated to rid of the [Evil] properties in his bloodstream that the group identified so he is a willing test subject.


pure speculation at this point, no actual facts behind it. We know the fruits radiate good and evil, are tied to the elixir, and if you eat to many you are stuck in the dungeon.

OOC I stated the blood test thing, IC Abigail only stated that she wanted to run some tests. Nothing about a vaccine has been mentioned besides the elixir so far IC as we have done nothing into trying to understand/solve the mystery of the Dungeon fruit until this time. It is what we are going to do at said party, and why I dumped 3,000xp into said research.

----------


## whoiam

Yeah, Liselle mentioned the research the _nobles_ had been doing, since they'd offered Elixir to the new recruits without any explanation of what it was or why they'd want some.

She speculated internally that Orchid might succeed in making her own (based on Orchid's research into the nobles' Elixir after a previous delve), but wasn't going to mention that out loud, because our noble sponsors might have taken it... poorly. Especially the bit where she started her research by peeking into their hidden lab...

----------


## QuadraticGish

Alright, Orchid is gonna commission Solstafir for some Mithral Sectioned Armor(full) with Heartwire and two improvements going into removing the speed penalties. If I got this right, then 4050gp goes to crafting expensives(3550 after the stipend I think) and then Solstafir gets 2025gp in commission costs. Dunno if I wanna stick with that or get Mechanus Gear for long term right now.

EDIT: Going with Mithral Mechanus Gear with Heartwire with both improvements into Reducing the movement speed penalties down to 25. So, 3675gp in materials(3175 after stipend) and then 1837.5gp of commission to Solstafir.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid is gonna try creating Xansia crafted Stony Plating(Magic of Eberron). UMD: (1d20+29)[*36*] vs DC 27.

----------


## Thundercracker

what would be the cost for getting the keen (+1 enhancement) and / or life stealing property on a kukri?

longsword of life stealing +2 is 25,715, so subtracting out the masterwork and the +2 enhancement it looks like the life stealing property itself is 17,300gp. Let me know if it doesn't work like that.

Edit: Think I'm going to advance thief for the additional BAB, and combined with daring outlaw that will bump SA up to 4d6.  Also a level of cloistered cleric for the other side of gestalt. now it's just a question of which feats / equipment to get...

----------


## Yas392

> pure speculation at this point, no actual facts behind it. We know the fruits radiate good and evil, are tied to the elixir, and if you eat to many you are stuck in the dungeon.
> 
> OOC I stated the blood test thing, IC Abigail only stated that she wanted to run some tests. Nothing about a vaccine has been mentioned besides the elixir so far IC as we have done nothing into trying to understand/solve the mystery of the Dungeon fruit until this time. It is what we are going to do at said party, and why I dumped 3,000xp into said research.


Levi implied that because:

A) He believes that helping Abigail & Orchid's forays into the Dungeon Fruit as a willing participant in the long run can reverse/cure/reset/nullify the adverse effects of the Dungeon Fruit (e.g reset/abolish count limit, remove bad side effects, remove maker's influence, etc)
B) Abigail is a healer and will attempt to remedy the negative effects affecting the fruit eaters if she found any or if they are evident.
C) Superstition from Liselle's comment about fruit eaters tied to an infernal being, Elixir, the Voice, our characters' alleged findings and his cautious nature in base personality that led to his implication and A.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> what would be the cost for getting the keen (+1 enhancement) and / or life stealing property on a kukri?
> 
> longsword of life stealing +2 is 25,715, so subtracting out the masterwork and the +2 enhancement it looks like the life stealing property itself is 17,300gp. Let me know if it doesn't work like that.
> 
> Edit: Think I'm going to advance thief for the additional BAB, and combined with daring outlaw that will bump SA up to 4d6.  Also a level of cloistered cleric for the other side of gestalt. now it's just a question of which feats / equipment to get...


You might want to wait for confirmation on that from Aegis, but yes that sounds right to me. You may also want to have Solstafir make new kukri's before enchantment to get two critical range extensions on them too so that Keen becomes more effective.

----------


## Thundercracker

> You might want to wait for confirmation on that from Aegis, but yes that sounds right to me. You may also want to have Solstafir make new kukri's before enchantment to get two critical range extensions on them too so that Keen becomes more effective.


Not familiar with critical range extension, how does it work and is it confirmed it stacks with keen?  I already have a pair of kukri's +1, will be painful to sell them for half price.

----------


## whoiam

> what would be the cost for getting the keen (+1 enhancement) and / or life stealing property on a kukri?


I considered Keen myself, but I don't think either of our crafters can do a CL10 enchantment yet (I think Orchid can do Artificer+2, which means anything up to CL 9, and Solstafir can do up to CL6).

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Not familiar with critical range extension, how does it work and is it confirmed it stacks with keen?  I already have a pair of kukri's +1, will be painful to sell them for half price.


From what I recall, he can improve three different attributes of the weapon by one step, or one by two steps. I.e, you could increase damage dice, crit range, and crit multiplier all by one or increase the threat range by two. And I'm not how the stacking works with keen.




> I considered Keen myself, but I don't think either of our crafters can do a CL10 enchantment yet (I think Orchid can do Artificer+2, which means anything up to CL 9, and Solstafir can do up to CL6).


Effectiveness takes my actual caster level into account, so I can't do any higher than a +2 weapon with +2 worth of special abilities. I think.

----------


## whoiam

I actually meant the CL10 minimum for the _Keen_ enchantment specifically, not that I thought Orchid couldn't do a +1/+1 Ability weapon:




> Moderate transmutation; CL 10th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, keen edge; Price +1 bonus.

----------


## Yas392

Can Orchid make a CL6 heal scroll?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I actually meant the CL10 minimum for the _Keen_ enchantment specifically, not that I thought Orchid couldn't do a +1/+1 Ability weapon:


Nah, I don't need to pay attention to the CL on the specific enchantments. Just the number of plusses required.




> Can Orchid make a CL6 heal scroll?


Only CL5 heal scrolls, and I already have one planned. If you want to use it through, keep in mind that Artificer scrolls require UMD to activate even if it's normally on your spell list.

----------


## Yas392

> Only CL5 heal scrolls, and I already have one planned. If you want to use it through, keep in mind that Artificer scrolls require UMD to activate even if it's normally on your spell list.


Levi is a buyer then. UMD is not a problem, he can take 10. Adept list, right?

----------


## Thundercracker

Keen property specifically states it doesnt stack with anything else that expands crit threat range.  Honestly doubling 18-20 to 15-20 is good enough for me.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Levi is a buyer then. UMD is not a problem, he can take 10. Adept list, right?


Sorry, I goofed. CL 7 heal is the lowest limit. I think each one is 675, with 84.375 of that being Orchid's commission. And yes, from the Adept list.

----------


## Yas392

> Sorry, I goofed. CL 7 heal is the lowest limit. I think each one is 675, with 84.375 of that being Orchid's commission. And yes, from the Adept list.


Is commission 15% of shop price?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Is commission 15% of shop price?


I should stop doing math late at night; I got it entirely wrong because I forgot to account for the xp discount. Crafting cost with GP only shold be 590.625 GP, with 15% commission(based on market price) adding another 168.75GP for a total of 759.38GP rounded up. Someone double check that if it looks wrong because I'm doing this math right before bed basically.

----------


## Yas392

590.625 GP is total cost from my calculation.

25 x 5 (Spell Level) x 7 (Caster Level) = 875 gold

52.5% of 875 is 459.375

15% of 875 is 131.25

Adding them together totals 590.625 or 591 gold (rounded up).

----------


## QuadraticGish

> 590.625 GP is total cost from my calculation.
> 
> 25 x 5 (Spell Level) x 7 (Caster Level) = 875 gold
> 
> 52.5% of 875 is 459.375
> 
> 15% of 875 is 131.25
> 
> Adding them together totals 590.625 or 591 gold (rounded up).


\Artificers still have to pay for the minimum caster level for scrolls I believe. So you have to calc the cost as if it was CL9 instead of CL7 because of how their spell emulation works. I also have the feats to reduce GP and XP costs by 25%.

----------


## Yas392

> \Artificers still have to pay for the minimum caster level for scrolls I believe. So you have to calc the cost as if it was CL9 instead of CL7 because of how their spell emulation works. I also have the feats to reduce GP and XP costs by 25%.


In that case, I got the same calculations as your previous post.

----------


## Aegis013

> Orchid is gonna try creating Xansia crafted Stony Plating(Magic of Eberron). UMD: [roll0] vs DC 27.


Stony Plating (Xansia):
As normal except
Bonus: 50% chance to ignore being critical hit
Penalty: Being critically hit is now more deadly, the enemy's critical multiplier is counted as 1 higher.




> what would be the cost for getting the keen (+1 enhancement) and / or life stealing property on a kukri?
> 
> longsword of life stealing +2 is 25,715, so subtracting out the masterwork and the +2 enhancement it looks like the life stealing property itself is 17,300gp. Let me know if it doesn't work like that.
> 
> Edit: Think I'm going to advance thief for the additional BAB, and combined with daring outlaw that will bump SA up to 4d6.  Also a level of cloistered cleric for the other side of gestalt. now it's just a question of which feats / equipment to get...


If a crafter can craft the property in question, that's fine, but there's no magic mart.




> Keen property specifically states it doesnt stack with anything else that expands crit threat range.  Honestly doubling 18-20 to 15-20 is good enough for me.


Probably improve the critical multiplier.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Stony Plating (Xansia):
> As normal except
> Bonus: 50% chance to ignore being critical hit
> Penalty: Being critically hit is now more deadly, the enemy's critical multiplier is counted as 1 higher.


Does it stack with other similar effects or Fortification?

----------


## Yas392

I just realized that most of the items I want Levi to request are beyond Orchid's current capacities due to Caster Level requirement except Necklace of Adaptation, Ring of Protection +3, Vest/Cloak of Resistance +3 & Cloak of Charisma+6. Back to the drawing board. I may focus on commissioning armor/weapon crystals & for armor upgrades. 

*@Aegis013* Not sure if these have been asked. 

1) Can we create a magic item then combined them at a later date?
2) Can we increase existing bonuses on enhancement items in our characters' possession through crafters e.g ring of protection, cloak/vest of resistance, etc?
3) Can we buy class features from prestige class using XP?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I just realized that most of the items I want Levi to request are beyond Orchid's current capacities due to Caster Level requirement except Necklace of Adaptation, Ring of Protection +3, Vest/Cloak of Resistance +3 & Cloak of Charisma+6. Back to the drawing board. I may focus on commissioning armor/weapon crystals & for armor upgrades. 
> 
> *@Aegis013* Not sure if these have been asked. 
> 
> 1) Can we create a magic item then combined them at a later date?
> 2) Can we increase existing bonuses on enhancement items in our characters' possession through crafters e.g ring of protection, cloak/vest of resistance, etc?
> 3) Can we buy class features from prestige class using XP?


I can almost certainly say it's a yes to #2.

----------


## Thundercracker

Ah ok so stuff thats in the mic I can purchase but custom gear needs to be made by a player?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Ah ok so stuff thats in the mic I can purchase but custom gear needs to be made by a player?


You're pretty much stuck buying what's current in town in the IC thread, or getting someone else to make it. Combining items are fine too, but we can't create any custom magic items outside of staves and the like.

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge wraith tyrant?, take 10 for 21 if possible, otherwise: (1d20+11)[*28*]

----------


## Aegis013

> Does it stack with other similar effects or Fortification?


No, the graft doesn't. You'd take the better of that Fortification or whatever other sources you have.

I think the crafting questions have been answered. Combined items are fine, adding on new effects to existing pieces is fine. True custom items have to be found, otherwise you're stuck buying what's in the shops during your Solum visit which doesn't include a significant amount of items from splatbooks and the like as I'm just using a loot generator for the shops.




> Knowledge wraith tyrant?, take 10 for 21 if possible, otherwise: [roll0]


The generator I use sometimes adds little bits like this, usually nothing, but some of them are interesting enough I leave them.

The Wraith Tyrant is supposedly a monster that has been reported by Delvers several times. An unusually large wraith easily identifiable by its crown and royal attire. Its said that seeing it is a bad omen as it means you'll be accosted by wraiths during your delve in addition to whatever else, though the Tyrant itself always flees upon seeing Delvers. Some Delvers have reported killing or destroying it, but as a wraith, it didn't exactly leave any remains as proof.

You've heard it's quite resistant to Turn Undead, but since it always flees instead of fighting, its combat prowess isn't in the records.

----------


## Yas392

> *@Aegis013* Not sure if these have been asked. 
> 
> 1) Can we create a magic item then combined them at a later date?
> 2) Can we increase existing bonuses on enhancement items in our characters' possession through crafters e.g ring of protection, cloak/vest of resistance, etc?
> 3) Can we buy class features from prestige class using XP?


*@Aegis013* From reading your post, so...

1) Yes.
2) Yes.
3) ? 

Correct me if I am wrong. What about question number 3?

----------


## dantiesilva

Wraith Tryant did I miss something?

----------


## Aegis013

> *@Aegis013* From reading your post, so...
> 
> 1) Yes.
> 2) Yes.
> 3) No.
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong. What about question number 3?


Missed that one. The answer is no for the time being.

Thanks for the catch.




> Wraith Tryant did I miss something?


It's on the items available from the Trader. There's a +5 Siangham that is supposedly a key to the secret vaults of the Wraith Tyrant. A tidbit that was generated by the loot generator. Given that outside of the Death Door challenges, the modules are pretty much going to roll over against gestalt characters, things like this can add little bits that might spice things up if the players want to pursue them.

Sometimes they're potentially useful but extremely niche benefits. I think there was a wand that could turn coins or some specific things into potatoes, or one of the wands on offer shivers in the presence of vampires.

Most of those descriptor things I just delete, as I don't know that we're concerned that this particular potion on offer is contained in an alabaster vial and smells like rotten fish or whatever, but some are sufficiently interesting that I leave them in.

----------


## Yas392

> Missed that one. The answer is no for the time being.
> 
> Thanks for the catch.


OK. Thanks.

----------


## Thundercracker

> You're pretty much stuck buying what's current in town in the IC thread, or getting someone else to make it. Combining items are fine too, but we can't create any custom magic items outside of staves and the like.


Got it, and theres a wand of keen blade, awesome.

That being said, is there anyone who is able / willing to craft/ upgrade any equipment for alister?

Mithral breastplate+1
Add enhanced crit multiplier for the Kukri +1s?
Add resistance (+2?) to existing vest of protection from evil 
Headband of intellect +2
Gloves of dexterity +2
Belt of giant strength +2
Anklet of translocation 
Upgrade rop to +2
Upgrade amulet of natural armor to +2

----------


## dantiesilva

> It's on the items available from the Trader. There's a +5 Siangham that is supposedly a key to the secret vaults of the Wraith Tyrant. A tidbit that was generated by the loot generator. Given that outside of the Death Door challenges, the modules are pretty much going to roll over against gestalt characters, things like this can add little bits that might spice things up if the players want to pursue them.
> 
> Sometimes they're potentially useful but extremely niche benefits. I think there was a wand that could turn coins or some specific things into potatoes, or one of the wands on offer shivers in the presence of vampires.
> 
> Most of those descriptor things I just delete, as I don't know that we're concerned that this particular potion on offer is contained in an alabaster vial and smells like rotten fish or whatever, but some are sufficiently interesting that I leave them in.


Got it, so like Diablo 3 treasure goblins. Makes sense

----------


## Yas392

> I may go through and do this at a later time, though I'm not in the headspace for it tonight.


I took into account of your availability. This is directed more to QuadraticGish, whoiam & TheFallenOne to speed things up. I asked as some of the feat xp cost requests might be private hence eluding me unless their answered requests were in the previous and current OOC. If so, I may compile them. I asked because I am dubious.

Well then, I think I will start the commission and finishing updating my sheet. 

Will be ordering some heal scrolls from Orchid for Levi. I guess I got the costs wrong because you can't cast level 5 spells at level 7.

*@QuadraticGish* Just to make sure. Is crafting Wondrous Items are 35% cost if we are not converting xp to gold?

----------


## whoiam

None of my feat requests were private, you'll find all of them in the previous OOC thread.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I took into account of your availability. This is directed more to QuadraticGish, whoiam & TheFallenOne to speed things up. I asked as some of the feat xp cost requests might be private hence eluding me unless their answered requests were in the previous and current OOC. If so, I may compile them. I asked because I am dubious.
> 
> Well then, I think I will start the commission and finishing updating my sheet. 
> 
> Will be ordering some heal scrolls from Orchid for Levi. I guess I got the costs wrong because you can't cast level 5 spells at level 7.
> 
> *@QuadraticGish* Just to make sure. Is crafting Wondrous Items are 35% cost if we are not converting xp to gold?


None of mine were private either. Wondrous items are at 28.125% of market price before commission.

@Thundercracker I'll figure out the prices for the stuff Orchid can do later tonight, or at least try.

Edit: Hey Fallen, can you post in IC if Solstafir is coming?

----------


## Yas392

Oh, so the 52.5% and 39.375% is after commission and xp conversion?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Oh, so the 52.5% and 39.375% is after commission and xp conversion?


Yeah. The former is for anything that is not a Woundrous item or a graft. The latter is for Grafts and Woundrous items.

----------


## whoiam

The prices we typically quote are Pre-Commission, post-xp-conversion. 

Buying a wondrous item or graft from Orchid costs 54.375% of the market price in GP in total, of which 15% is Orchid's commission, and 39.375% is the materials/xp cost. 
Buying a weapon or armor enchantment from Orchid _or_ Solstafir costs 67.5% of the market price in GP in total, of which 15% is commission, and 52.5% is the cost of the materials/xp cost. This is also the cost of anything else Orchid can make, like potions, scrolls, or anything else she's just unlocked.
Getting 'mundane' blacksmithing work from Solstafir costs 48% of the market price in GP in total, of which 15% is commission, and 33% is the cost of the materials.

----------


## Yas392

> Yeah. The former is for anything that is not a Woundrous item or a graft. The latter is for Grafts and Woundrous items.


So what is the % value for miscellaneous crafting?

*EDIT:* Before the XP conversion and commission fee.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> So what is the % value for miscellaneous crafting?
> 
> *EDIT:* Before the XP conversion and commission fee.


For Homonculi, Magic Arms and Armor, Potions, Scrolls, and Wands it's 37.5%.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Got it, and theres a wand of keen blade, awesome.
> 
> That being said, is there anyone who is able / willing to craft/ upgrade any equipment for alister?


Here's what Orchid can do.
Add resistance (+2?) to existing vest of protection from evil costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
Headband of intellect +2 costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
Gloves of dexterity +2 costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
Belt of giant strength +2 costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
Anklet of translocation costs 551.25gp in material plus the commission fee of 210gp for a total of 761.25gp.
Upgrade rop to +2  costs 2,362.5gp in material plus the commission fee of 900gp for a total of 3,262.5gp.
Upgrade amulet of natural armor to +2  2,362.5gp in material plus the commission fee of 900gp for a total of 3,262.5

Total: 15,986.25gp

----------


## Yas392

*@QuadraticGish* Do we get XP discount on crafting?

*EDIT:* It seems we get 50% by calculating from your post.

----------


## Thundercracker

> The prices we typically quote are Pre-Commission, post-xp-conversion. 
> 
> Buying a wondrous item or graft from Orchid costs 54.375% of the market price in GP in total, of which 15% is Orchid's commission, and 39.375% is the materials/xp cost. 
> Buying a weapon or armor enchantment from Orchid _or_ Solstafir costs 67.5% of the market price in GP in total, of which 15% is commission, and 52.5% is the cost of the materials/xp cost. This is also the cost of anything else Orchid can make, like potions, scrolls, or anything else she's just unlocked.
> Getting 'mundane' blacksmithing work from Solstafir costs 48% of the market price in GP in total, of which 15% is commission, and 33% is the cost of the materials.



This helps a lot, thanks.

One more feat cost question, whats the cost for the saving throw improving feats: lightning reflexes, iron will, great fortitude?




> Here's what Orchid can do.
> Add resistance (+2?) to existing vest of protection from evil costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
> Headband of intellect +2 costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
> Gloves of dexterity +2 costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
> Belt of giant strength +2 costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
> Anklet of translocation costs 551.25gp in material plus the commission fee of 210gp for a total of 761.25gp.
> Upgrade rop to +2  costs 2,362.5gp in material plus the commission fee of 900gp for a total of 3,262.5gp.
> Upgrade amulet of natural armor to +2  2,362.5gp in material plus the commission fee of 900gp for a total of 3,262.5
> 
> Total: 15,986.25gp


Wow that's great, will possibly get all of that pending the costing of mithril breastplate +1 and the extra crit multiplier for kukris, assuming that can be done. 
How much are we able to sell equipment for?  Existing mithril chain shirt +1 should cover a chunk of the cost of the mithril breastplate +1.

----------


## Aegis013

> One more feat cost question, whats the cost for the saving throw improving feats: lightning reflexes, iron will, great fortitude?


500 XP each.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* Can we upgrade an item to their greater version they have one such as chasuble of fell power if we bought their lesser version?

----------


## Aegis013

> *@Aegis013* Can we upgrade an item to their greater version they have one such as chasuble of fell power if we bought their lesser version?


Yes, that's fine.

----------


## Yas392

Going with Sacred Vitality for level 7 feat. Levi qualifies as long as he has Tenebrous bound.

Advance one level Warlock and Binder.

*Invocations from Fruits:* Walk Unseen & Void Sense

*Bought Feats with XP*

Point Blank Shot (500 XP) (Slot retrained for Wild Talent)
Precise Shot (500 XP) (Slot retrained for Psionic Meditation)
Extra Invocation (1000 XP; Dark One's Own Luck)
Psionic Shot (1000 XP)
Psionic Shot, Greater (2000 XP)
Great Fortitude (500 XP)

*Remaining XP to play with:* 0 (Converted to Gold)

*Items commissioned from Orchid/Solstafir with self-XP sacrificed for creation*

Cloak of Charisma +4 (360 XP, 6900 gold which 2400 gold is commission paid to Orchid)
Necklace of Adaptation & Chasuble of Fell Power (472.5 XP, 9056.25 gold which 3150 gold is commission paid to Orchid)
Upgrade Vest of Resistance +2 to +3 (112.5 XP, 3881.25 gold which 1350 gold is commission paid to Orchid)
Ring of Protection +2 (180 XP, 3440 gold which 1200 gold is commission paid to Orchid)
Third Eye Clarity (67.5 XP, 1293.75 gold which 450 gold is commission paid to Orchid)
Heal Scroll x2 (67.5 XP, 1181.25 gold which 168.75 gold is commission paid to Orchid)
Death Ward (+1 Bonus) on shield (90 XP, 1075 gold (500 gold is free) which 450 gold is commission paid to Solstafir)
Feather Token, Tree x1 (9 XP, 172.5 gold which 60 gold is commission paid to Orchid)

*Gold needed for Purchase:* 27000 gold

*Gold Remaining:* 1613 gold (+700 gold from 1:5 XP conversion)

Further Purchases TBD. Will be edit in or put in a new post when I wake up.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Anyone hear from Fallen at all? Seems like he hasn't checked in for a while.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Anyone hear from Fallen at all? Seems like he hasn't checked in for a while.


This is the only game I'm a part of at the moment on the forums so no on my end.

----------


## Yas392

I have not been in any of his game so no.

----------


## whoiam

Yeah, I don't have any contact outside this game, either.

@QuadraticGish Maybe you should just go ahead and get the party started? If he's not back in time for the next delve, we'll just have to go tankless. If nothing else, we've got plenty of healers to cover for Lis' inability to heal herself...

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Yeah, I don't have any contact outside this game, either.
> 
> @QuadraticGish Maybe you should just go ahead and get the party started? If he's not back in time for the next delve, we'll just have to go tankless. If nothing else, we've got plenty of healers to cover for Lis' inability to heal herself...


I might just do that soon.

----------


## Yas392

*@QuadraticGish* What is the XP discount for scrolls? 50% XP?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> *@QuadraticGish* What is the XP discount for scrolls? 50% XP?


37.5% XP before commission. Also, speak of the devil himself he posted. I'll try to get one up today or tomorrow.

----------


## Yas392

I will wait until you give me an example to clear things up. Getting confused with the calculations in XP values. Using headband of intellect +2 as an example from your post. I got 56.25% from wondrous item. 

4000 x .28125 = 1125 gold for crafting cost

4000 x .15 = 600 gold for commission

1575 - 1125 = 450 gold converted from 1:5

450/5 = 90

90/160 = 0.5625 or 56.25% cost in XP

1125/25 = 160 original XP cost without discount.

*EDIT:* And I will have to recalculate XP for wondrous items because I thought I need to sacrifice 1/2 of 160 XP when it is a tiny bit more.

----------


## whoiam

If you want to pay the traditional way, then yes, the costs for a 4000GP wondrous item from Orchid are (90xp + 1125gp) in crafting costs, and an extra 600gp in Orchid's commission.

Personally, I find the bookkeeping a _lot_ easier if I just convert my excess XP pool into GP and do all the maths in GP (equivalent) alone. Since we're freely allowed to convert any expense between the two, there's really no good reason to calculate them separately.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I'll be slowing down for a few days. Had a death in the family.

----------


## Yas392

My condolences.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I'll be slowing down for a few days. Had a death in the family.


Sorry for your loss, take whatever time you need. We will be here when you get back.

----------


## Aegis013

Take whatever time you need, QuadraticGish.

In other news, the next Delve is ready, though I don't know if everybody has finished their leveling/shopping.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Take whatever time you need, QuadraticGish.
> 
> In other news, the next Delve is ready, though I don't know if everybody has finished their leveling/shopping.


Did you get whatever info together Abigale could Garner/replicate about the dungeon fruit/elixir and a cure?

----------


## TheFallenOne

Take care Gish.

Updated purchase list

Funds:
2824.54 previous funds
22,704.17 loot share
34,995 from XP
738.3 comission from Orchid
500 Gp crafting stipend
900 comission from crafting stipend, assuming noone intends to turn down free money except for Abigail with her VoP.
Plus any other crafting comissions that might come up.
adds up currently to 62,662.01

Corpsecrafter feat(10,000 GP)
Devoted Bulwark feat(5,000 GP)
Faith Unswerving feat(10,000 GP)
Combat Reflexes feat(5,000 GP)
Quick Draw feat(2500 GP)
Chained Undead template on Annis. Weapon used: Cold Iron spiked gauntlet(6,103.33 GP)
Master rank in the Foundry(unknown cost)
Make my axe, armor and shield +1 each: 2,100 GP
3 Lesser Iron Ward Diamonds: 3,150 GP
Least Crystal of Arrow Deflection: 262.5 GP
6 Lesser Crystals of Life Drinking: 4,725 GP
Martial Discipline Weapon(Devoted Spirit)[+1 equivalent] on my axe: 3150 GP
Fearsome armor enchantment on plate(DotU): 2625 GP
+1 Natural armor common effect on plate: 1100 GP
Amulet of Incarnum Shielding, lest I get punched: 826.88 GP plus 315 GP comission to Orchid
add Dragon Spirit Cincture effect to Healing Belt: 935.16 GP plus 356.25 GP comission to Orchid
add Anklet of Translocation effect to boots: 826.87 GP plus 315 GP comission to Orchid
craft large dwarvencraft mithral chainshirt: 450 GP

58754.74
Comission: 986.25
=59640.99




> Got it, and theres a wand of keen blade, awesome.
> 
> That being said, is there anyone who is able / willing to craft/ upgrade any equipment for alister?
> 
> Mithral breastplate+1
> Add enhanced crit multiplier for the Kukri +1s?


Here's something I said prior on crafting.




> That's 1500 market value, sale value is half that so 750 for a net profit of 525 per party member.
> 
> Though that should only matter for Liselle who already has top shelf armor and weaponry made by me. The others should still find use from the mundane crafting I can do. For example, both Levi and Alistair currently have +1 mithral chain shirts. A dwarvencraft mithral breastplate with +1 armor, +1 max dex, -3 ACP and a +1 enhancement would run to a market price of 4400 GP mundane crafting + 1000 GP magic crafting, with my cost reducers I can make that for you for 1,991.67 GP plus 810 GP comission.
> 
> Subtract the crafting stipend from the noble sponsor, and half the value of the existing chain shirt for selling it, and the remaining cost runs to 1,251.67 GP. For +2 base armor, at the same max dex modifier and zero armor check penalty. Now that's a steal if you ask me. And you can still add a goodie like Ysgardian Heartwire for less than half its market price. +2 AC against crit confirmation rolls doesn't come into use often, but boy if it does are you happy to have it.





> Default for magical crafting is 50% gold plus 4 % XP. With our 5:1 gold to XP conversion that comes to 70% market price.
> 
> Solstafir receives Craft Magic Arms and Armor this level from Iron Soul Forgemaster and takes the Magical Artisan feat.. Thus, he can make magic weapons and armor for the rest of the party up to CL6(going up by 3 for each further Iron Soul Forgemaster level) for *52.5% market price plus 15% comission*, meaning you get your goods almost a third cheaper.
> 
> For mundame gear its even better as those are crafted for *1/3 market price plus 15% comission,*, so less than half. Special materials recommended, and he makes every item Dwarvencraft(Races of Stone) by default.
> 
> We also decided to let smiths with higher Craft checks create better gear to reward skill investment and add some fluff to the Foundry instead of having things peak at DC20 Masterwork.
> 
> 
> ...


I'd definitely recommend you get a fresh set of gear now you can be partnered with a quality crafter. You should invest on a special material on the kukris, it really pays off long-term as enhancements keep getting more expensive and the cost of adamantine or the like becomes a drop in the bucket.

For the three improvements on the kukris the two best approaches I see are as follows: improve crit multiplyer twice, giving you 18-20/x4 and later on get Keen or Improved Critical for 15-20, which will make for a quite brutal setup. Or spread it out over damage, crit range and multiplyer, giving you 1d6 base damage, 17-20/x3. This one seems weaker overall as the die increase is just one extra damage on d4 to d6, whereas for me with a large dwarven waraxe it goes from 2d8 to 3d8.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Take whatever time you need, QuadraticGish.
> 
> In other news, the next Delve is ready, though I don't know if everybody has finished their leveling/shopping.


Alright. I still need a bit of time on my shopping; I got roughly 22k left to handle. Real quick though, since the next delve is ready should a different thread be made for handling that dinner? I'm kind of expecting that discussion to last quite a while and I don't want to clog up the thread while we delve.

----------


## Yas392

I updated my purchases. I am happy that my remaining gold and XP are decimal free. Now to contemplate which junk feat to splurge my XP on.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Take care Gish.
> 
> Updated purchase list
> 
> Funds:
> 2824.54 previous funds
> 22,704.17 loot share
> 34,995 from XP
> 738.3 comission from Orchid
> ...


Thanks for putting all that together, I would also go with the crit multiplier, as Im going to pick up the wand of keen edge.  The duration is long enough it should last through a full delve.  Will take up the offer on the Mithral breastplate +1 as well.  Why adamantine for the kukris though?

----------


## Yas392

How much free crafting we can get from Solstafir again? 500 gold?

----------


## whoiam

500gp in free _materials_. You still have to pay Solstafir's commission on whatever you make (and any materials costs above 500gp), so it's not quite _free_ free. Still a nice cheap way to pick up equipment, though.

----------


## Yas392

I will swap to Solstarfir for upgrading his buckler then since Levi will save 500 gold. Might as well use it. Sorry Orchid.

----------


## TheFallenOne

> Thanks for putting all that together, I would also go with the crit multiplier, as Im going to pick up the wand of keen edge.  The duration is long enough it should last through a full delve.  Will take up the offer on the Mithral breastplate +1 as well.  Why adamantine for the kukris though?


Just an example, though it wouldn't be a bad choice since adamantine is the common damage reduction type for constructs and you lose a good chunk of offensive power on things immune to crit and sneak attack.

Abyssal Bloodiron from Planar Handbook is also an interesting option since it confers a +4 bonus on crit confirmation which would go great with your build. Add Power Critical on top of that and almost any threat you roll will confirm. Though it would be a more costly option since like cold iron it increases the cost of any magical enhancement by 2.000 GP.

----------


## Aegis013

> Did you get whatever info together Abigale could Garner/replicate about the dungeon fruit/elixir and a cure?


Spending 3,000 XP on information about the Dungeon Fruit and Elixir and a cure (presumably for Dungeon Fruit side effects), Abigail finds out the following information, building on what Orchid and others were able to collect.

Dungeon Fruit can't be replicated precisely outside of the Dungeon. There's also not much in the way of records available as anything related to the Infernal Voice, which Dungeon Fruit are is knowledge suppressed by the Bureaucracy. Abigail either has to be covert in her investigation or go straight to Prince Atticus.

Elixir is specifically Prince Atticus' attempt to replicate the Dungeon Fruit's beneficial effects and ideally not incur the same side-effects that some who partake suffer from. It seems the magic and knowledge of Solum isn't able to deal with these side effects at all in most cases. As an example, if someone loses their sight as a side effect then magic won't restore it. It's as if the change is innate rather than being something like damage or a disease.

Elixir is created using parts of [Good] and [Evil] Outsiders as well as some other ingredients which aren't quite so unsavory. Given that there's almost no data regarding Elixir, any potential side-effects are unknown. There don't seem to be any so far, and if there are side-effects, they're subtle enough to be outside of Solum's ability to detect currently.

(New info):
Coordinating with the knowledge gained from the rest of the group and what tidbits can be recalled from Atticus' lab and the like, Abigail is able to discern that at least some parts of the Elixir needs to be obtained from the Outsiders against their will, while the Outsider is alive, and it seems inflicting suffering when obtaining the ingredient improves the quality. It's only a hypothesis, though you suspect you need to get the [Good] Outsider material this way. It also seems the rank of the Outsider is going to have a dramatic effect on potency of the finished product. A Lantern Archon isn't going to give nearly as powerful a result as a Solar, for example.

Generally most Outsiders are found in the dungeon, and it's not especially uncommon for the monster _corpses_ to be extracted for use (Solstafir does this). Though Abigail is able to uncover a few instances that seem like live specimens were brought out for study or similar, though the trails on that run dry pretty quickly as the Bureaucracy is pretty good about keeping those things out of the public knowledge. Non-Solumites coming out from the Dungeon alive isn't supposed to happen and the last one on record was a massive catastrophe. It's the reason why there is still a shattered obelisk in the memorials to the dead on the long march to the Dungeon, so this discovery seems suspect. Trying to find names of Delvers who may have done or participated in this, it seems they have died or disappeared and are presumed dead, but the only three Abigail can definitively identify were linked to the royal court either through familial ties, debts or even official sponsorships by referencing their public records. Abigail is able to link two directly to Atticus, even though this appears to be well over 40 years ago. Atticus doesn't appear old enough to have been in such a prestigious position at that time given he's supposedly human.

----------


## dantiesilva

@Aegis013 Thank you for the information, it has been added to my first OOC post. And I will relay said information at the party to the others when we do that scene, though still unsure if we are doing that in a separate thread so we can keep things moving or not. I think she may hire her brother to do a little digging into/try to procure a sample of the elixir at a later date for the party so that they have a baseline to work from as well. This is a lot of useful information to be sure though and raises a lot of questions, including morale ones from her point of view.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Alright finally finalizing my shopping. For everyone else, Orchid managed to reach a +30 bonus on UMD so she auto passes any UMD checks necessary for anyone's stuff. Tomorrow I'll get that post going.

*Spoiler: Orchid's Shopping list*
Show


Starting GP: 2076.01 from last time
22704gp from this delve
7999xp, 200 reserve, 700 graft reserve
986.25gp from Solstafir
3510gp from Alistair
8778.75gp from Levi
2970gp from Liselle
500gp from stipend
Total: 41925.01

Bonemail: -4500gp; -360 graft reserve
Shudder Plate -2250gp, -180 graft reserve
Scrolls of Hastex2(CL5): -281.25 gp, -22xp
Gauntlets of Ghostfighting: -1125gp, -90xp
True Believer(Heironeous) Feat -500xp
Glaring Eye -2812.5 gp, -65xp -160xp
Xansia up to L3 -2352xp
Scrolls of Fireball(CL5): -421.87gp, -33xp
Scroll of Wall of Sand(CL 7): -262.5gp, -21xp
Scroll of Heal(CL 7) -421.87gp, -33
Boneplating -2531.25gp, -3 xp -200 reserve
Stony Plating(Xansia) -787.5gp, -175xp
Heart of Steel -2531.25gp, -202.5xp
Scrolls of Dispel Magicx3 -421.87 gp, -33xp
Battle Caster feat: -1000xp
Medium Armor Prof: -500xp
Mithral Mechanius Gear with Heartwire -5012.5 gp -500 stipend(Solstafir's share mentioned elsewhere
Extra Essentia Feat: -1000xp
Buffeting Fists -3656.25gp, -292.2xp
Fiendish EAr -703.125gp, -56.25xp
Oceanic Adaptation -2250gp, -180xp
Deathless Flesh -9281.25gp, -742.5xp
Goring Horn -630xp
Stony Plating -1102.5 xp

Remaining GP: 672.52(Rounded down)
Remaining XP: 68(Rounded down)

----------


## Thundercracker

> Just an example, though it wouldn't be a bad choice since adamantine is the common damage reduction type for constructs and you lose a good chunk of offensive power on things immune to crit and sneak attack.
> 
> Abyssal Bloodiron from Planar Handbook is also an interesting option since it confers a +4 bonus on crit confirmation which would go great with your build. Add Power Critical on top of that and almost any threat you roll will confirm. Though it would be a more costly option since like cold iron it increases the cost of any magical enhancement by 2.000 GP.


Hmm, that would be an extra 4000, per enhancement.  Probably better off spending that cash somewhere else.  Adamantine it is.

----------


## Yas392

I should be done with shopping. Tentatively. Can I convert Levi's surplus EXP to gold? I am seeing feats in gold costs.

----------


## TheFallenOne

> Hmm, that would be an extra 4000, per enhancement.  Probably better off spending that cash somewhere else.  Adamantine it is.


There'd be one trick around it: Dragonshard Pommel Stones from Forge of War, p. 121. It's basically enchanted like a weapon and can be attached to any MW weapon to confer its abilities. Cost is 1/4 above what it normally would be. So you'd get a +1 for 2500 GP, which is much better than 4K. But in the late game once you get to the big stuff it swings the other way around, going from +4 to +5 costs you 22.5K, compared to 20K with the static increase per enchantment.

Honestly, we're miles ahead of WBL in this game, so you might as well splurge on something that is expensive but offers great synergy with your build. But it's your call, and I certainly have a horse in this raise given the potential comission I'd make  :Small Tongue: 




> I should be done with shopping. Tentatively. Can I convert Levi's surplus EXP to gold? I am seeing feats in gold costs.


Yeah you can convert gold and XP at a 5:1 ratio.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Okay, should I go ahead and make a new thread for the dinner discussion so we can try to avoid confusion with the dungeon run in the IC thread?

----------


## Aegis013

> I should be done with shopping. Tentatively. Can I convert Levi's surplus EXP to gold? I am seeing feats in gold costs.


You can convert XP to GP for the purposes of making a purchase, though you're not able to convert XP to GP to carry forward through the next Delve. It's best to spend all XP before the next delve, if you can.




> Okay, should I go ahead and make a new thread for the dinner discussion so we can try to avoid confusion with the dungeon run in the IC thread?


Feel free to have the dinner conversation in the IC thread if desired. I have the next module all picked out and everything, though as long as everybody is happy with the game pace, there's no rush on starting the delve.

----------


## Yas392

I thought it is for crafting purposes but that is even better.

----------


## Aegis013

Always nice to see player-characters theorizing about the plot.

Getting to hear what players think is coming is a wonderful way to refine games as sometimes they have the best ideas.  :Small Smile:

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Always nice to see player-characters theorizing about the plot.
> 
> Getting to hear what players think is coming is a wonderful way to refine games as sometimes they have the best ideas.


I feel like I should be concerned.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I feel like I should be concerned.


Your not the only one lol. But all good DMs listen to what their players characters are thinking and if it works do tend to add/adjust it. Easier if it's more game that is more sandboxy as the more ideas the better in a sandbox. Home games are just easier to hide ur getting the ideas from what they said lol

----------


## Aegis013

Seems like the dinner discussion is dwindling. Let me know when you're ready to move to the next delve.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Since it was never elaborated on, I'm gonna throw a percentile to see how closely tied Orchid's former employer was to the crown considering they were a high ranked adventurer. (1d100)[*76*] EDIT: That's pretty close.

----------


## dantiesilva

I would say one more chance for everyone to go around before closing it seems fair so we can get back to the delve.

----------


## Thundercracker

Crap I really have to get around to making those purchases. Will throw it all on a spreadsheet and finalize asap.

----------


## Yas392

Ready to go. I feel that getting to know each other before the delve even off-screen is a good close to this chapter.

----------


## Thundercracker

Okay here's what I'm getting: 

Add resistance (+2?) to existing vest of protection from evil costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
Headband of intellect +2 costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
Gloves of dexterity +2 costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
Belt of giant strength +2 costs 1,575gp in material plus the commission fee of 600gp for a total of 2,175gp.
Anklet of translocation costs 551.25gp in material plus the commission fee of 210gp for a total of 761.25gp.
Upgrade rop to +2 costs 2,362.5gp in material plus the commission fee of 900gp for a total of 3,262.5gp.

Total 12,723.  I had to drop the amulet upgrade for lack of funds. 

Wand of Keen edge (37 charges): 8775.  

XP: 
Daring Outlaw: 0 (level 7)
Shadow blade 2k
weapon focus 500
power critical 1000
lightning reflexes / iron will / great fortitude: 1500
improved two weapon fighting: 2000. 

That leaves me with 1922.25 gold, and I'll drop 1000 off with the family to tide them over until after the next delve, when I'll upgrade weapons armor and whatnot. 

How's that sound?

----------


## QuadraticGish

Seems fine. I'm also ready for the next delve if everyone else is.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Seems fine. I'm also ready for the next delve if everyone else is.


I'm ready to explore this mystery more, and "not kill" things lol

----------


## Yas392

Those are not rolls befitting for a scout.

----------


## dantiesilva

I can cast a fly like spell on myself, but my low are score won't let me really carry anyone across. I'll have a post up tonight though.

----------


## Yas392

2 natural 1s on listen. As if the dice wants him to be near-deaf.

----------


## Thundercracker

knowledge on the undead for weaknesses / capabilities: (1d20+20)[*23*]

DOes it look like they have any easy way out of the water?

----------


## QuadraticGish

I'm halfway tempted to go in and just tear them apart considering Orchid now gains Freedom of Movement while underwater on top of her swim speed.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'll post when I get home from work, using my greater turning from sun domain to try and destroy them before we go down there.

----------


## Aegis013

> knowledge on the undead for weaknesses / capabilities: [roll0]
> 
> DOes it look like they have any easy way out of the water?


You recognize these undead as Lesser Drowned (MM3 pg 46, except weaker than that entry in several ways). They have a swim speed, so they'll be able to exit the water and reach the group in a single move action. Once they're turn rolls around the group won't be able to breathe, and scaling Fort saves will be needed each round or pass out from suffocation.

They have all the normal undead traits.

----------


## dantiesilva

Turning check (1d20+7)[*13*]
Turning damage (2d6+9)[*20*]

Posted from a phone so sorry for the shorter post

----------


## TheFallenOne

Should we try to take them out from outside their aura? I can hit them with entangling breath, half movement again with harpoons, and drop my zombie down there to tie them up. Obviously it doesn't need to breathe either, and with its ridiculous AC of 30 it can probably tank them for a bit.

Or our melees just drink the water breathing potions we have left from last time, that works too.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Should we try to take them out from outside their aura? I can hit them with entangling breath, half movement again with harpoons, and drop my zombie down there to tie them up. Obviously it doesn't need to breathe either, and with its ridiculous AC of 30 it can probably tank them for a bit.
> 
> Or our melees just drink the water breathing potions we have left from last time, that works too.


Is the drowning aura that bad? If so, maybe Orchid's breath weapon can freeze the surface of the water to buy another round of time before we engage.

----------


## TheFallenOne

It can certainly spell trouble, depending on how the lesser variant works here. Though I guess I should roll a knowledge check first, without a good roll or someone calling out a warning Solstafir wouldn't keep his distance.

*Religion* - (1d20+11)[*26*]

----------


## Aegis013

The way this lesser variant works is the same as the real deal but substitute "Constitution check" with "Fortitude Save". Unless the group is extremely unlucky with several natural 1's on those Fort Saves, it's not likely to bring you down that much faster than just having to hold your breath. Each character only needs to pass one save, even if both Lesser Drowned are near you.

For those of you who don't have MMIII, the aura prevents you from breathing and you have to roll a DC 10+x Fort Save or go unconscious from suffocation each round where x is the number of rounds you've been in the aura. So round 1 will require DC 10, round 2 a DC 11... etc.

----------


## dantiesilva

If only I was a few levels higher and didn't need to breath lol. Oh well no one shooting undead just yet, but soon. Just need a few more levels lol.

----------


## Yas392

Knowledge (Religion): (1d20+3)[*21*]

Levi is immune due to his necklace of adaptation. Lucky him.  :Small Smile:

----------


## QuadraticGish

Yeah, I was planning on putting off that water breathing graft till next level. Anyway, Orchid has a +10 to fort so I favor my chances here.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Alright, let's go for it then and engage. Though better let them get out of the water first to avoid penalties. I'll use readied actions on Solstafir and the zombie.

----------


## Aegis013

Sorry it took me a bit to get the IC post up. Work has been running me a bit ragged but I'll do my best to bring the pace up a bit from here.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'll have a post up tonight when I get home.

----------


## Aegis013

Since the group clearly wants to kill it, feel free to take a surprise round (standard action) against it prior to the initiative roll.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigale is going to use her surprise round to inspect the pulsating on the undead, this way she can warn the others, as well as trying to identify it.

Heal check (1d20+18)[*34*] to identify the pulsating
Religion check to try to ID the undead from the little we can see (1d20+13)[*20*]
% check to see if she is able to act on round 1, 3 or higher she can act (1d100)[*26*]

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge check on the large undead we are about to attack: (1d20+20)[*29*] what is it, what are its capabilities / weaknesses?

----------


## Yas392

*Knowledge (Religion) on Large Undead:* (1d20+3)[*17*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Since the group clearly wants to kill it, feel free to take a surprise round (standard action) against it prior to the initiative roll.


Do I need to reroll for using my breath weapon, or are you going to use the roll mentioned in my last IC post?

----------


## Aegis013

We can keep the breath weapon already rolled.

Heal check:
It seems some kind of vermin are crawling underneath its partially rotted flesh, as if it's infested with hundreds of the creatures.

The group identifies it as a Plague Spewer. A big, lumbering (low Reflex), mindless undead that can afflict plague and spew out swarms of rats. It has strong resistance against bludgeoning and piercing attacks. It's dangerous, but you've faced worse and come out ahead.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Well, in case anything happens it's good to know I got immunity to disease and poison.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Maneuver rolls, got all except one (1d5)[*3*]

----------


## Yas392

What is that damage?

----------


## whoiam

Liselle's? Slashing (from her Greatsword). Abigale warned her not to use bludgeoning or piercing, so when she went to actually do damage, she switched to the sword.

----------


## TheFallenOne

That helm reminds me I keep forgetting to get a Pearl of Speech for my zombie. Unlike most undead, they are not mindless with Int - and thus might have some quite useful things to tell us about the Dungeon. Would the helm here allow us to do the same thing? I think by a literal reading Comprehend Languages only enables you to understand a language, not to speak it yourself.

----------


## Aegis013

That's correct, it wouldn't give you the ability to speak the language, just to understand them if spoken/written near you.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Despair is a Fear effect, so with mind-affecting immunity I'm good.

Being a madman does have its perks.

Maneuver rolls (1d5)[*5*] (1d4)[*4*] (1d3)[*2*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

Buying that immunity to paralysis is already paying off I see.

----------


## Thundercracker

knowledge religion for mummy weaknesses: (1d20+20)[*23*]

----------


## Aegis013

> Despair is a Fear effect, so with mind-affecting immunity I'm good.
> 
> Being a madman does have its perks.
> 
> Maneuver rolls [roll0] [roll1] [roll2]


Looking at my Monster Manual it doesn't seem to have the [Fear] or [Mind-Affecting] tags, though the descriptive text says "paralyzed with fear". I do see the SRD entry links fear to the fear effects page. I'd guess it was intended as a [Fear] effect, so that's fine.




> Buying that immunity to paralysis is already paying off I see.


Did you need to roll for the fireball scroll? UMD and/or damage? Actually scratch that, might as well save the scroll since Alistair's Turn Undead and Solstafir's attacks ended the encounter anyway.




> knowledge religion for mummy weaknesses: [roll0]


Mummies are weak to fire so that fireball scroll would probably have done a number on them. Your Turn Check also affected three of them, so most of their forces would be running away from you for a full minute. Fortunately for you, the fastest way to get as far away from the group as possible is going to be to jump into the bottomless pit in the center of the room, so they're effectively destroyed.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Did you need to roll for the fireball scroll? UMD and/or damage? Actually scratch that, might as well save the scroll since Alistair's Turn Undead and Solstafir's attacks ended the encounter anyway.


Yeah, they were in the OOC spoiler. I think UMD auto fails on a 1 anyway, so I'd be rolling that regardless.




> Mummies are weak to fire so that fireball scroll would probably have done a number on them. Your Turn Check also affected three of them, so most of their forces would be running away from you for a full minute. Fortunately for you, the fastest way to get as far away from the group as possible is going to be to jump into the bottomless pit in the center of the room, so they're effectively destroyed.


Nothing like fall damage: Yes.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'll post soon, just working a lot as of late so haven't been able to give as much as I normally do post wise.

----------


## dantiesilva

If that didn't kill the owlbears I should be able to next round with little chance of them harming me due to high AC plus their -4 to hits against me giving you all a free chance to take on the naga while I fight the enemy my character is allowed to fight lol

----------


## whoiam

Can we get a confirmation on whether that did kill them or not? If one of them is large enough to block the other from getting through the door, Liselle can't move past them, either.

----------


## dantiesilva

If that didn't kill them a breath weapon should finish the job. I may be shy a few hp

----------


## Aegis013

They survived with 1 HP each. It should be pretty easy for the group to clean this up.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Considering it looks like we're dealing with nagas, I wonder if Orchid's status as a scaled one will come into play now since she counts as one due to her replacement tail graft.

----------


## Yas392

I forgot that Levi has detect magic. I would like to add it to the list of automatic things he will do in his scouting in the future.

----------


## TheFallenOne

So with the way clear, how far away are we from the Naga?

If it wouldn't put me prone I'd be tempted to go for a Fastball Special with my zombie using the throw maneuver on Solstafir...

Maneuver rolls (1d5)[*4*] (1d4)[*2*] (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge on the Naga to id weaknesses, special attacks, etc: (1d20+20)[*36*]
Edit: +5/+5 hit/damage

----------


## Aegis013

> Considering it looks like we're dealing with nagas, I wonder if Orchid's status as a scaled one will come into play now since she counts as one due to her replacement tail graft.


It could.




> I forgot that Levi has detect magic. I would like to add it to the list of automatic things he will do in his scouting in the future.


Sure.




> So with the way clear, how far away are we from the Naga?
> 
> If it wouldn't put me prone I'd be tempted to go for a Fastball Special with my zombie using the throw maneuver on Solstafir...
> 
> Maneuver rolls [roll0] [roll1] [roll2]


You can move into melee with a single move action.




> Knowledge on the Naga to id weaknesses, special attacks, etc: [roll0]


You identify the target as a Spirit Naga. Aberrations which have innate spellcasting, a venomous bite, and no glaring weaknesses.
The biggest thing to concern yourself with is the spellcasting capability of the foe - most spirit Naga can call upon up to third level spells, though this one utilized a fourth level spell, so it is likely more powerful than the typical specimen.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Is talking still a free action? Or should I wait to continue the conversation when Orchid has her next turn?

----------


## Aegis013

I don't mind if you want to banter with the enemy.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Whew, really threading the needle here with avoiding lies and having to make bluff checks.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I'm gonna be out of town for the weekend so I'll post when I can. It has been 24 hours since Aegis' last post and I haven't done anything go ahead and let someone else handle her actions. I doubt it will come up, but just in case.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Looks like we all have even scores in dexterity, so that tome should go to whoever decides to put their level 8 attribute bonus to dex so we actually get a modifier increase out of it. I'm already at the max dex of my armor, so I'm out.

----------


## Aegis013

TheFallenOne, I updated the most recent post with new information. Letting you know since I know you've read it and responded.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Thanks for the heads up, added a bit about that book passage.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'll post tonight when I get home from work, closing my store up again so I'm the last one in the building.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Does Solum have hard rules in regards to called or summoned creatures via magic? Or other creatures acquire through various means such as Leadership? Right now, I'm gonna float the idea of burning xp to get Leadership and keep Puhrjan. Don't know if she qualifies as a target for it though nor am I sure if she's worth it. Though having extra undead sent in with us ready for Solstafir's use sounds useful. Of course, we could also just give her over to Solstafir.

----------


## Aegis013

> Does Solum have hard rules in regards to called or summoned creatures via magic? Or other creatures acquire through various means such as Leadership? Right now, I'm gonna float the idea of burning xp to get Leadership and keep Puhrjan. Don't know if she qualifies as a target for it though nor am I sure if she's worth it. Though having extra undead sent in with us ready for Solstafir's use sounds useful. Of course, we could also just give her over to Solstafir.


The rules are pretty much as long as nobody in Solum gets hurt, you're fine.
You could get Leadership, though you'd probably have to take Puhrjan to Solum as a corpse as you initially considered.

Puhrjan is effectively level 10 so would be out of range to be your cohort.

----------


## dantiesilva

Good thing skill checks are not auto fail on a 1....wow that was a bad time for a 1 though.

"We just want to know everything you can tell us, then we will kill you. But nothing personal, we will make it quick and all. Painless I swear, just close your eyes and you won't even realize anything happened."

Also saying its almost at the time again (so long as we don't die or such) I was going to ask about a few Feat prices in exp

Sacred Healing
Domain Focus
Spellcasting Prodigy
Snowcasting
Frozen Magic
Frostfell Prodigy
Enduring Life
Lasting Life
Heat Endurance
Sandskimmer
Constant Guardian

----------


## TheFallenOne

> Though having extra undead sent in with us ready for Solstafir's use sounds useful. Of course, we could also just give her over to Solstafir.


I doubt it would make a good base body for a zombie, nagas don't have that impressive physical stats and instead rely on spells and abilities that would be lost with the template. Plus, my current zombie is ridonculously good. Annis is already an excellent base, half-fiend template and the spider scimitars on top and it's close to an extra party member in terms of power.

----------


## Aegis013

I realize now that the link in the OOC OP is broken, though diplomacy is altered from base rules and the way it works can be found here: https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...n-GiantITP-com

dantiesilva, for diplomacy, you'll have to offer Puhrjan a deal or exchange. She's already acting in a helpful manner, but she would still be considered an Enemy (+5 DC). I don't see any exchange offered (other than the implicit talk or you die sooner) so I don't know if you succeeded.

----------


## Yas392

Forgot to roll these for detect magic if applicable.

*Knowledge (Arcana):* (1d20+7)[*11*]

*Spellcraft:* (1d20+9)[*24*]

----------


## dantiesilva

I'm at work now so can't post, but if she just wants to be free of the dungeon AND won't try to kill/destroy Sol, she could be a useful ally to us if we make a deal to bring her back to life in Sol.

----------


## dantiesilva

So what does everyone think of the overall deal offered? I could see the naga being a useful asset in learning about the dungeon as well as possibly dungeon fruit and the like as well as researching things.

----------


## TheFallenOne

I would at the very least ask the prince for permission before doing this. I would expect resurrecting Dungeon creatures with their free will intact inside Solum to be _wildly_ illegal.

Also, uh, any chance the naga has slowly been turning one of us after the other with its Charming Gaze? That's a far too dangerous ability to put into a densely populated city if you ask me.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Back from my trip. I'd rather not let anyone, especially the prince in on this since at the moment we know we shouldn't be trusting him with ****. Another consideration to follow up with, is that it might be likely we're not the only ones who have thought of this exploit nor the only ones that are using it. All you need is a friend capable of raising or being lucky enough to buy a scroll or know someone that will sell you one. Aegis, how many people in the city are at about our level?

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigale is only one level away ( once we leave the Dungeon) from being able to cast raise dead herself so I mean worst case scenario we have days to get back into the dungeon, finish it without dying, and level up to bring said naga back to life.

This the " you will not directly or subvertly harm the people of Sol" for the eyes.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Abigale is only one level away ( once we leave the Dungeon) from being able to cast raise dead herself so I mean worst case scenario we have days to get back into the dungeon, finish it without dying, and level up to bring said naga back to life.
> 
> This the " you will not directly or subvertly harm the people of Sol" for the eyes.


Raise dead is a 5th level spell, so Orchid could make an(expensive) scroll of it when they return.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigale can't read scrolls only reason I said it the way I did, though if Orchid or anyone else wanted to read it that would be fine. Abigale would front most of the money for said scroll to be made however as it does serve the group not just her.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Aegis, do we have any insight on the laws on this? Since I regularly bring bodies from the Dungeon in it might well have come up what is and isn't appropriate use of them. I genuinely expect we'd have a date with the headsman if we resurrect the naga and it causes havok, guys.

----------


## Aegis013

> I would at the very least ask the prince for permission before doing this. I would expect resurrecting Dungeon creatures with their free will intact inside Solum to be _wildly_ illegal.
> 
> Also, uh, any chance the naga has slowly been turning one of us after the other with its Charming Gaze? That's a far too dangerous ability to put into a densely populated city if you ask me.


I think your team has a Protection against Enemy aura coming from someone which would stop the Charming Gaze, and since the zombie has her pinned, it can just keep her face down against the floor so she can't use it.




> Back from my trip. I'd rather not let anyone, especially the prince in on this since at the moment we know we shouldn't be trusting him with ****. Another consideration to follow up with, is that it might be likely we're not the only ones who have thought of this exploit nor the only ones that are using it. All you need is a friend capable of raising or being lucky enough to buy a scroll or know someone that will sell you one. Aegis, how many people in the city are at about our level?


Not a ton, but enough. You're quite elite among Delvers now and would qualify for the Royal Guard should someone elect to retire a character. Do keep in mind, other NPCs of your level probably aren't going to be nearly as powerful as you due to all of the extra resources (they'd still follow NPC WBL for example).




> Aegis, do we have any insight on the laws on this? Since I regularly bring bodies from the Dungeon in it might well have come up what is and isn't appropriate use of them. I genuinely expect we'd have a date with the headsman if we resurrect the naga and it causes havok, guys.


Generally, full on resurrecting a Dungeon Denizen would be illegal, though there are permits for animating them in Solum as undead or in some other enthralled fashion. You may be able to get special permission through Atticus. If Puhrjan did get loose and start causing havoc and her appearance was tied to you, then you're spot on: your characters would likely be executed for the treasonous action of aiding the enemy to attack Solum.

Bringing back Puhrjan in town with her own will is potentially a huge risk, especially if it's a clandestine plan. The mob she could potentially gather with her Charming Gaze could cause a lot of problems if she was left to roam free, so you'd need to figure out a way to ensure she couldn't run amok if you decided to raise her without special permission.

----------


## dantiesilva

With said new information being confirmed perhaps it would be best IC if we were pulled aside and reminded of this so it flows more naturally? Abigale seeing said naga already trying to break free and seemingly only interested in living would listen to said logic as it is not like this enemy is just not resisting, not looking for a way out. It's clearly trying to just stay alive.

----------


## Aegis013

Perhaps. I don't have any agents in this dungeon which could do so as I don't want to commandeer a PC for exposition.

It might be against Abigail's ethics, but you could probably get by with some bribes as long as you have some way to keep Puhrjan in line.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Perhaps. I don't have any agents in this dungeon which could do so as I don't want to commandeer a PC for exposition.
> 
> It might be against Abigail's ethics, but you could probably get by with some bribes as long as you have some way to keep Puhrjan in line.


Sorry I was posting from my phone, I was referring to one of the other PCs stating as much, Sol would be best as he is so against it. 

As for the second part, I mean her brother is legit a thief and mob boss, she doesn't approve, but she does know how the world works.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Gonna think on this tomorrow. I'm starting to lean towards maybe not taking her.

----------


## TheFallenOne

I put it in since as the one who actually raises bodies Solstafir is the most likely to have come in touch with the law here.

----------


## TheFallenOne

We can always just use Speak With Dead per Spell Storing Item infusion if we want some more information out of the naga.

----------


## Aegis013

Is everybody ready to kill Puhrjan or is there anything else anybody wants to ask of her or similar?

----------


## dantiesilva

Kill, Abigale was convinced

----------


## QuadraticGish

Kill, Orchid was convinced too, but she won't participate in it.

----------


## Yas392

Kill. Are alignments in play or are we defaulting to friend/enemy? I forgot.

----------


## Aegis013

Alignments aren't in play, you're either aligned with Solum or Dungeon. If there's a Good or Evil requirement on a feat, class or similar, you can ignore it.

The big 16 is also in the first post of any of my OOC threads so general questions like this may have answers there too.

----------


## Yas392

Brilliant. I can choose turn turn or rebuke for Levi next time he binds Tenebrous. And I can play his morality looser.

----------


## Aegis013

It's clear Solstafir would want to use the Key to Safe Passage given the clear backstory link. Do any other players or characters want to weigh in?

----------


## dantiesilva

If we take the safe passage she will give everyone 7temp hp from Initiate of ilmater and Touch of healing combo

Cast Death Ward on Liselle, Orchid, and Solstafir (7 mins duration each)
Cast Divine Protection for a +1 Morale bonus to everyone's AC and saves (7 mins)
Cast Shield of Faith on Liselle, Orchid and Solstafir for +3 Deflection bonus to their AC

----------


## TheFallenOne

I already got a constant +2 Deflection from Lammasu Mantle, better use that spell elsewhere or keep it in reserve.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'll move it to Levi then

----------


## Yas392

Levi has +2 deflection from ring of protection +2 so the spell is better off on someone else.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Levi has +2 deflection from ring of protection +2 so the spell is better off on someone else.


Okay, it will go on whoever doesn't have a deflection bonus lol

----------


## TheFallenOne

Is steam power known in Solum or would this be our first time seeing it?

----------


## QuadraticGish

I'd actually like to know the answer to that first as well before posting.

----------


## Aegis013

Most things in Solum are simply powered by magic, as it would be much more convenient and easy than steam power. As crafters Solstafir and Orchid might be familiar with the concept of steam power, but nothing like this exists in Solum. After all, if you wanted an engine, you could just cast Animate Object and maybe make it Permanent or what have you.

----------


## dantiesilva

My son is really sick right now so I won't be posting for a few days.

----------


## Aegis013

> My son is really sick right now so I won't be posting for a few days.


Sorry to hear that. I'll be hoping for a quick and full recovery with no one else in your household getting sick.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Sorry to hear that. I'll be hoping for a quick and full recovery with no one else in your household getting sick.


Thank you Aegis, I have a free moment now so I will make a quick post.

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge checks, whats going on here, who are the two dragons, and what is the nature of the undead dwarf.  

Take 10 for 26 on all three checks

----------


## Aegis013

Knowledge results:
The Red Dragon is involved in origin story of the Fireblood Dwarves (like Solstafir) though in the stories as their told now, the Red Dragon should've been killed. The Silver dragon is the dragon described in Puhrjan's library that was born without immunity to cold but instead immunity to fire.

This place is where Fireblood Dwarves were born. In summary, a group of dwarves went into the Dungeon and didn't come back for many years. When they did get back, they were changed and had draconic properties.

The undead is an ancient Fireblood Dwarf, either their ancestors were significantly more draconic, or by still being stuck here with the Red Dragon that enslaved them enhanced their draconic properties. She's friendly, as she is a Solumite simply stuck here forever, bound by ancient magic to the Red Dragon.


To all:
With custom rewards like those you're getting here, if anyone has any gripes with their custom reward or the like, feedback is encouraged.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Knowledge results:
> The Red Dragon is involved in origin story of the Fireblood Dwarves (like Solstafir) though in the stories as their told now, the Red Dragon should've been killed. The Silver dragon is the dragon described in Puhrjan's library that was born without immunity to cold but instead immunity to fire.
> 
> This place is where Fireblood Dwarves were born. In summary, a group of dwarves went into the Dungeon and didn't come back for many years. When they did get back, they were changed and had draconic properties.
> 
> The undead is an ancient Fireblood Dwarf, either their ancestors were significantly more draconic, or by still being stuck here with the Red Dragon that enslaved them enhanced their draconic properties. She's friendly, as she is a Solumite simply stuck here forever, bound by ancient magic to the Red Dragon.
> 
> 
> To all:
> With custom rewards like those you're getting here, if anyone has any gripes with their custom reward or the like, feedback is encouraged.


I'll let you know, but mine looks pretty good. How viable is it to remain here for a day or two? I'm thinking of pursuing the archives to see if they have any history on Solum or information on it that we normally may not be privy to. Also, is it possible to make a new copy of the weapon we burned up to get in here?

----------


## dantiesilva

So Abigale can't leave lol, no magical possession and the like, or was Orchid able to perfect the "new " stones?

----------


## Aegis013

> I'll let you know, but mine looks pretty good. How viable is it to remain here for a day or two? I'm thinking of pursuing the archives to see if they have any history on Solum or information on it that we normally may not be privy to. Also, is it possible to make a new copy of the weapon we burned up to get in here?


It's pretty viable to stay. Even if the dragons wake up as long as you don't take anything from the hoard or get spotted you're pretty safe. You could make a copy but there's no guarantee it would work exactly as the one found did.




> So Abigale can't leave lol, no magical possession and the like, or was Orchid able to perfect the "new " stones?


I'm not going to be that strict. I would say if another character hands Abigale an escape stone and she uses it, it would be the same deal as if they handed her a potion and she quaffed the potion. While Abigale can't carry her own Escape Stone, I'm pretty sure there are spares. Or at least Orchid could whip one up if there isn't.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Yeah, we have dosh and xp so Orchid can make one in a day.

----------


## TheFallenOne

If all else fails I'll be a good friend and have my zombie choke her into unconsciousness, then use a stone on her while she's out.

Looks like some really juicy rewards there. Alistair gets an Screw You, You're Dead button, Liselle gets two ways to get ahead in the action economy, Orchid's Infusions go from pre-battle buffing to something usable in an encounter, Abigail can turn five types of creatures to dust a good number of times per day, and one extra Vestige is huge, it normally takes level 14 to get a third one.

And as for me, a general improvement of my Meldshaping, access to the juicy Totem binds you usually only get with two levels of Totemist, and at last filling the gap left in the official rules, a Soulmeld that raises Craft. That's pretty much an extra level of improvement I can put in my mundane gear right there. I might even actually shape that one when going into the Dungeon. It doesn't look like much combat potential without the Heart bind, but the +1 capacity to every single Essentia receptable is _huge_ because I'll go into Necrocarnate at 8th, so from every single body we produce I can harvest one Essentia.
Though then again, making all my stuff a little better halfway through each Delve is just less fun than some of these Totem binds.

----------


## whoiam

Hey, all! Sorry for the silence this week, but... well, the holiday I went on with a laptop and inclusive wifi? ...Didn't really include the wifi  :Small Furious:  Anyway, I'll be catching up on stuff over the weekend - this is just a quick 'still atent dead' message while I have some actual _signal_.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Does anyone have anything else they want to try?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Does anyone have anything else they want to try?


I need to pick which additional domain I get..  right now I have knowledge, travel, and trickery.

----------


## dantiesilva

I am ready to leave when everyone else is.

----------


## Aegis013

> I need to pick which additional domain I get..  right now I have knowledge, travel, and trickery.


Spell and Time domains are both powerful and in-line with the character.

Pride Domain has an amazing domain power, but the spells are mostly just OK.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Aside from asking for a piece of the dwarf's clothing, Orchid is pretty much ready to go.

----------


## Yas392

War is a good one for spells and the reserve feat that increases your damage output.

Other than selecting my vestige, he is ready.

----------


## Aegis013

We're back in Solum, everybody can level up to 8 and start spending XP if desired (each character should have 7,999 XP to spend).

As a reminder, HP gain is half HD rolled + half HD (e.g. d12 = d6+6, d10 is d5+5, d8 is d4+4).

----------


## QuadraticGish

Alright. Aegis, this level Orchid will be getting the Graft Mastery ability from Fleshwarper which pretty much does nothing since she doesn't have restrictions on graft types. What should it be replaced with? It comes up again at 5th and every odd level after.

----------


## dantiesilva

Aegis on page 10 post #246 I think, I posted a list of feats asking what their exp costs would be. As we are leveling up now could I get an update on that please. Also wait we can get stuff on our dead levels if we already have the ability?

----------


## dantiesilva

HP (1d4)[*3*] 



+.5BAB, +.5 on all saves

+9 Skill points (+8 into Search bringing my passive up to a 24, +1 into Heal this way my CL on healing spells is always higher than it really is by a good chunk)
+1 Wis bonus (Level)
+1 bonus 2nd level spell, +1 bonus 6th level spell (can't cast this high yet)

Combat Medic Level
Healing Kicker (Reflex Saves)
Mobility
+1 0 level spell, 1st level spell, 4th Level spell, + Domain

Healer Level
Unicorn Companion
+1 4th Level Spell

Vow of Peace Bonuses
+1 Natural Armor
Mind Shielding
Bonus Exalted Feat (Holy Radiance)

Just need to update spell list, and get an update on the xp cost of said feats now and my sheet is up to date

----------


## Yas392

*HP:* (1d3+3)[*6*]

Additional details will be added here.

----------


## QuadraticGish

*HP*: (1d3+3)[*5*]+5+1+28
*BAB*:+1
*Saves*: +1 Will
ASI: +1 Cha

*Skills*: +1 UMD, +1 Heal, +3 Concentration, +2 Decipher Script

*Artificer*: Bonus Feat(Extend Spell), craft reserve.
+1 3rd level infusion, +1 4th level infusion

*Fleshwarper*: Graft Mastery, Graft Reserve
+1 _glitterdust_, _grease_, +1 level 2 slot, +1 level 3 slot

To be finished later.

*Spoiler: Purchases/Accounting*
Show


Graft Reserve(900), Reserve(250), and exp(7999) are all going to be converted to GP, 5850 gp from Liselle, 1800 gp from Solstafir, 500 stipend, in addition to her share of 13110gp plus her left over 672.52gp from the last run giving her a starting total of 66220.27
gp. All calculations are rounded to the nearest copper(hundreds place). For feats and research stuff, assume the EXP is paid out first for that before conversion. 
Weakening Arm	-15750
Cloak of Minor Displacement onto Cloak of Resist	-7875
Skill Focus(UMD)	-2500
Aqueous Body	-5118.75
Mucus Sheath	-1968.75
Making a reusable Escape Stone for herself	-262.5
Upgrading party Escape Stones to only require 1 round	-5000
Heavy Legs	-2362.5
Wakeful Mind	-5512.5
Strong Leg	-3150
Treebark Carapace	-1260
Darkwood Flesh	-7481.25
Dragonbone Composite Longbow(0)	-250
Adamantine arrows(40)	-61
Adamantine Spiked Claws	-1502.5
Beast Claws	-5043.75
Bow of Wintermoon	-1575
Selling old longbow	350
Selling two potions of CLW(CL1)	50
Selling 3 oils of magic weapon	75



Last working total: 21.77 .

----------


## Aegis013

Sacred Healing - 1,000 XP
Domain Focus - 1,000 XP
Spellcasting Prodigy - 2,000 XP
Snowcasting - 1,000 XP
Frozen Magic - 500 XP
Frostfell Prodigy - 1,000 XP
Enduring Life - 1,000 XP
Lasting Life - 1,000 XP
Heat Endurance - 1,000 XP
Sandskimmer - 500 XP
Constant Guardian - 2,000 XP

Other than Spellcasting Prodigy and Constant Guardian, these are all extremely situational so I don't feel justified in setting the price at the full 2k xp. As always if I'm open to feedback on feat price.

QuardraticGish I'll consider what might replace the defunct feature.
dantiesilva, if I've given you something that negates a feature then yeah, I'll try to find something to slot in instead though it may not be as powerful as the original. If you selected classes that share unstackable features I'm not as concerned unless you feel you're unintentionally lagging behind somehow.


As a heads up I'll be away from home the rest of today and tomorrow and will be back to posting afterward.

----------


## Yas392

Can we get a compilation of the feat costs?

----------


## dantiesilva

> Sacred Healing - 1,000 XP
> Domain Focus - 1,000 XP
> Spellcasting Prodigy - 2,000 XP
> Snowcasting - 1,000 XP
> Frozen Magic - 500 XP
> Frostfell Prodigy - 1,000 XP
> Enduring Life - 1,000 XP
> Lasting Life - 1,000 XP
> Heat Endurance - 1,000 XP
> ...


10,901exp to spend (I kept track of my own as I didn't use it all from the level up so lets see)

I will take 
Constant Guardian
Spellcasting Prodigy
Sacred Healing
Domain Focus (Healing, who would have guessed)
Enduring Life
Heat Endurance
Snowcasting
Frozen Magic
Sandskimmer

This leaves me with 901xp left

For Snowcasting would (in theory) we be able to have say a magical box following Abigale around that she just happens to reach into to grab snow (which is free and can be found anywhere thus not material wealth) if not could she keep a simple pouch on her filled with snow? It wouldn't last for a long dungeon, but for a shorter one (or one thats not extremly hot and melts all the snow) it could be useful. 

(Now just to find a way to make it extremely cold around her at all times for the boost to CL and such.....hmmmm

----------


## QuadraticGish

> 10,901exp to spend (I kept track of my own as I didn't use it all from the level up so lets see)
> 
> I will take 
> Constant Guardian
> Spellcasting Prodigy
> Sacred Healing
> Domain Focus (Healing, who would have guessed)
> Enduring Life
> Heat Endurance
> ...


Orchid has a Packmate Homunculus(Magic of Eberron 152)  that can be used to carry stuff around.

----------


## dantiesilva

If Aegis will allow that all I need is a way to make it freezing cold around her at all times (due to endure elements it won't effect her) and that's an additional +2 to DCs for spells and more bonus spells.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Potential feats bought with XP:

Midnight Dodge
Desert Fire
Desert Wind Dodge
Martial Stance
Improved Toughness

Crusader 6//Necrocarnate 1
+1 Strength
+1 BAB
*HP* - (1d5+5)[*7*]
+0.5 Fort, +0.33 Ref, +0.5 Will
Smite 1/day
Harvest Soul
+1 Meldshaper level
+1 Weaponsmith, +1 Armorer, +3 Intimidate

Necrocarnum Acolyte(500 XP)

Gonna invest my money and XP in items mostly. Making my armor and weapon Soulbound now I can harvest Essentia from corpses will allow me to get up to +5 enhancement while the item is only a +3 equivalent.

----------


## TheFallenOne

On further consideration, also requesting XP cost of

Shape Soulmeld(I might go for the Blink Shirt totem bind)
Split Chakra
Double Chakra

Without alignment, how would the bonus from Incarnate Avatar work, can I just choose which one I like best?

----------


## QuadraticGish

I've compiled our loot this run.  I'm almost certain that we as a group want someone to use the Ring of Mind Shielding so we have a way of potentially lying down the line. I'm not sure if it prevents detection that their methods aren't working, but I'm putting it out there. 

Ring of Mind Shielding - The wearer is continually immune to detect thoughts, discern lies, and any attempt to magically discern her alignment.  - 4000gp
Helm of Comprehend Languages and Read Magic - The wearer can use detect thoughts at will. Furthermore, he can send a telepathic message to anyone whose surface thoughts he is reading (allowing two-way communication). Once per day, the wearer of the helm can implant a suggestion (as the spell, Will DC 14 negates) along with his telepathic message.  - 2600gp
+1 Manual of Bodily Dexterity - 13750gp
+4 Headband of Intellect - 8000gp
Minor Ring of Fire Resistance - this ring has an engraving of two dragons coiled together - A minor ring of energy resistance grants 10 points of resistance. - 6000gp
Two potions of Fly - 375gp ea.
Two potions of Cure Moderate Wounds - 150gp ea.
Potion of Barkskin - 150gp ea

Total: 31550
Total (including Mind Shielding): 35550


6000gp of mundane crystals
2,000gp worth of coins and gems
coins, gems, and art items altogether worth 12,000gp
10,000gp worth of coins and gems.

Total: 30k

Final total per person: 10258.33gp
Final total per person(including Mind Shielding): 10925gp

Total share/person(including mind shielding and without Abigale): 13110gp

----------


## QuadraticGish

Doubleposting to avoid clogging up the loot post- @Aegis when you're back, what would the difference be between Dragon Cohort and Dragon Familiar in terms of bringing either to the dungeon?

EDIT: Might just end up spending my exp on grafts.

----------


## whoiam

Usual question for about this time: Has anyone's crafting skills/prices changed since last level? Or the maximum stuff they can produce?

If I remember correctly, didn't Aegis say last level that we can split loot 5 ways instead of 6?

Also, we get an attribute point this level, don't we?

*HP* - (1d5+5)[*6*]

----------


## whoiam

...That was meant to be a d12, not a d10.

*HP* - (1d6+6)[*9*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Usual question for about this time: Has anyone's crafting skills/prices changed since last level? Or the maximum stuff they can produce?
> 
> If I remember correctly, didn't Aegis say last level that we can split loot 5 ways instead of 6?
> 
> Also, we get an attribute point this level, don't we?
> 
> [roll0]


Pretty sure VoP mandates that she has to still claim and donate her share still.

----------


## whoiam

Yeah, it came up last level. Aegis basically shrugged and said we'd be rich either way, so it was up to us if we wanted to sacrifice 1/6th of our actual take, or just assume there's an extra 1/5th of 'stuff' in the dungeon that gets hauled back and donated.




> I wouldn't consider it vow breaking to say that there was additional unnamed resources that Abigail is hauling back for donation purposes. I'll leave it to the group.
> 
> After all, you found about 100k gp worth of stuff more than WBL for 7th level anyway, this a game where the non vow of poverty characters will be filthy rich regardless. Though no magic mart keeps a lot of the more crazy items locked away until Orchid or Solstafir can craft them.
> 
> Once people decide if they want to eat the fruits and how many, I'll do a IC post for Solum, any updates from Prince Atticus, your team's sponsor, and post whats making the rounds in the shops in Solum. Everybody feel free to level up your character at this point.
> 
> You can also spend XP for benefits in town. Feats are a staple, though more interesting collaborative additions could also be pursued if there's something that would be thematic for your character or if you want to add things to the setting.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail has to claim her share and donate it to worthy causes. Also Abigail has the rings ability without the slot already lol

----------


## Aegis013

> 10,901exp to spend (I kept track of my own as I didn't use it all from the level up so lets see)


You can't carry over the XP, you hit a literal maximum amount of XP your character can have (the only exception I can think of is Artificer crafting reserve which doesn't count towards leveling) whenever you delve so any XP not spent between delves would've been lost.

It's in the Big 16 though it's not perfectly explicit about trying to carry XP over, it has been clarified that extra XP is basically use it or lose it: "If you would gain enough XP to gain multiple levels in a single Dungeon Delve you will instead stop at 1 point prior to gaining a 2nd level up, so if you clear a Dungeon and would gain 3,000 XP, you would instead only gain 2,999 XP putting you 1 XP away from gaining 2 levels simultaneously. This is intended to prevent you from missing out on the experience of playing your character at each level."




> Without alignment, how would the bonus from Incarnate Avatar work, can I just choose which one I like best?


Yes, each time you shape it, you can decide which version to take. You could even change the version with the Rapid Meldshaping feature.




> Doubleposting to avoid clogging up the loot post- @Aegis when you're back, what would the difference be between Dragon Cohort and Dragon Familiar in terms of bringing either to the dungeon?


Dragon Familiar can go in, Dragon Cohort cannot. Cohorts won't follow you into the Dungeon per the clarification on Leadership not being banned in the Big 16: "Leadership feat is not banned, due to its interesting potential on the social side of the game, but cohorts and followers will not and can not follow you into a Dungeon Delve."


On the topic of splitting the loot, I'm still perfectly happy hand-waving that Abigail is meeting her vow requirements with loot that wasn't explicitly mentioned. You may be able to tell but I'm not going to be a stickler for the vow requirements. The same way I wouldn't consider making a Paladin or Exalted character fall despite the team killing poor, helpless Puhrjan. I've contrived this game so you have to go kill stuff even if it's not fighting back.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Dragon Familiar can go in, Dragon Cohort cannot. Cohorts won't follow you into the Dungeon per the clarification on Leadership not being banned in the Big 16: "Leadership feat is not banned, due to its interesting potential on the social side of the game, but cohorts and followers will not and can not follow you into a Dungeon Delve."
> 
> 
> On the topic of splitting the loot, I'm still perfectly happy hand-waving that Abigail is meeting her vow requirements with loot that wasn't explicitly mentioned. You may be able to tell but I'm not going to be a stickler for the vow requirements. The same way I wouldn't consider making a Paladin or Exalted character fall despite the team killing poor, helpless Puhrjan. I've contrived this game so you have to go kill stuff even if it's not fighting back.


Gotcha. I'm gonna go ahead and make a separate total accounting for that in case everyone else is good for it.

----------


## dantiesilva

@Aegis


> You can't carry over the XP, you hit a literal maximum amount of XP your character can have (the only exception I can think of is Artificer crafting reserve which doesn't count towards leveling) whenever you delve so any XP not spent between delves would've been lost.
> 
> It's in the Big 16 though it's not perfectly explicit about trying to carry XP over, it has been clarified that extra XP is basically use it or lose it: "If you would gain enough XP to gain multiple levels in a single Dungeon Delve you will instead stop at 1 point prior to gaining a 2nd level up, so if you clear a Dungeon and would gain 3,000 XP, you would instead only gain 2,999 XP putting you 1 XP away from gaining 2 levels simultaneously. This is intended to prevent you from missing out on the experience of playing your character at each level."





> We're back in Solum, everybody can level up to 8 and start spending XP if desired (each character should have 7,999 XP to spend).


Gained 21,700exp (from total encounters in this dungeon)
1exp puts us at level 8 (21,699exp)
-7,999 to put us just 1 exp below level 9 (13,700exp)

If I'm not mistaken (I don't think I doubled anything) I actually undercut what we should have.
Drowned 4,200
Plague Spewer 6,300
Mummies 4,200
Puhrjan 7,000

So I'm not sure how I got the math wrong the first time, but even still we should be having a great deal more than 7,000 left to spend, more than even I had used feats for honestly (starts looking at remaining exp to spend and how much each feat costs). I will in the end differ to your call though, as you are a very laid back DM and don't want to stress about something thats not a big deal. Just wanted you to see the math from the exp you gave us before I erase feats first.

----------


## whoiam

Each delve, if fully cleared, gives enough XP to get us from the minimum XP we can start with (i.e. just enough to qualify for our current level) to the maximum XP we can end with (1 below levelling up twice). 

Carrying spare XP between levels doesn't do us any good, since we'll hit each delve's XP cap _anyway_, and the remainder of the earned XP will be wasted.

So spend all the XP you can between each delve!

----------


## Aegis013

> @Aegis
> 
> 
> 
> Gained 21,700exp (from total encounters in this dungeon)
> 1exp puts us at level 8 (21,699exp)
> -7,999 to put us just 1 exp below level 9 (13,700exp)
> 
> If I'm not mistaken (I don't think I doubled anything) I actually undercut what we should have.
> ...





> Each delve, if fully cleared, gives enough XP to get us from the minimum XP we can start with (i.e. just enough to qualify for our current level) to the maximum XP we can end with (1 below levelling up twice). 
> 
> Carrying spare XP between levels doesn't do us any good, since we'll hit each delve's XP cap _anyway_, and the remainder of the earned XP will be wasted.
> 
> So spend all the XP you can between each delve!


whoiam has it. If you went into this delve with 24,000 XP (21k being level 7), you would stop gaining XP at the cap of 35,999 XP (1xp away from level 9). Your character wouldn't be able to gain XP above the cap during the delve so any additional XP rewards simply wouldn't add to your total. Since you immediately level up upon getting to Solum (it's in the Big 16 which can be found in the OP), if you were able to carry 36,000 XP to Solum, you would just immediately level to 9 and would still have less XP to play with.

I don't want to punish someone for a misunderstanding, and looking back this was explicitly clarified before you joined. Thus, unless there is an objection, I'll allow you to spend your unspent XP from last time this time only, as long as it is on things that don't cost more than the total you could've had to spend (that would cost 8k or more).

Thundercracker and Yas392, I'll grant the same if you're in a similar position.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Usual question for about this time: Has anyone's crafting skills/prices changed since last level? Or the maximum stuff they can produce?


I think Solstafir got some changes, but otherwise Orchid is still limited to only faking spell pre-reqs up to 5th level.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Are Beast Claws from Savage Species(p.49) permitted since I believe it's 3.0 content? EDIT: Nevermind, I just realize it would overwrite my higher crit multiplier.
EDIT 2: Oh yeah, Orchid will take of making a replacement escape stone for Abigale.

----------


## Yas392

> Can we get a compilation of the feat costs?


*@Aegis013* Just re-posting my question.

----------


## Aegis013

I think this an exhaustive list of the feats that have been priced so far in no particular order:

Martial Weapon Proficiency or Armor Proficiency feats: 200 XP
Sanctify Relic: 2,000 XP
True Believer: 500 XP
Expanded Knowledge: 2,000 XP
Corpsecrafter 2,000xp.
Shieldmate: 1,000xp.
Devoted Bulwark: 1,000xp.
Stone Power: 2,000xp.
Vital Recovery: 2,000xp.
White Raven Defense: 1,000xp.
Extraordinary Artisan: 2,000 xp
Legendary Artisan: 2,000 xp
Archivist of Nature: 1,000 xp
Draconid Archivist: 1,000 xp
Skill Focus: 500 xp
Split Chakra: 2000 xp
Necrocarnum Acolyte: 500xp
Expanded Soulmeld Capacity: 2000 xp
Weapon Focus: 500 xp
Melodic Casting 2000 xp
Obtain Familiar 1000 xp
Any version of Dodge: 500 xp
Mobility: 500 xp
Combat Expertise: 500 xp
Improved Sunder: 500 xp
Improved Bullrush: 500 xp
Ironheart Aura: 500 xp
Speed of Thought: 1,000 xp
Stand Still: 2,000 xp
Craft Cognizance Crystal: 2000 xp
Craft Dorje: 2000 xp
Elusive Target: 2000 xp
Karmic Strike: 2000 xp
Shock Troopher 2000 xp
Magical Artisan 2000xp
Draconic Familiar 1500 xp
Maximize Spell 2000 xp
Touch of Healing 2000 xp
Cleave 1000 xp
Great cleave 2000 xp
Quick Draw 500 xp
Adaptive Style 2000 xp
Psicrystal Affinity 1000 xp
Master of Day and Night 5000 xp
Initiator of ilmater 2000 xp
Travel Devotion 2000 xp
Infernal Adept 1000 xp
Improved Familiar 2000 xp
Extra Invocation 1000 xp
Pisonic Meditation - 1000 xp
Wild Talent - 1000 xp
Psionic Shot - 1000 xp
Greater Psionic Shot - 2000 xp
Ritual Blessing - 1000 xp
Faith Unswerving - 2000 xp
Combat Reflexes 1000 xp
Augment Healing 1000 xp
Point Blank Shot 500 xp
Precise Shot 500 xp
Battle Caster - 1000 xp
Bonus Essentia 1000 xp
Shadow Blade 2000 xp
Daring Outlaw 2000 xp
Improved TWF 2000 xp
Power Critical 1000 xp
Power Attack 2000 xp
Martial Study 2000 xp
Martial Stance 2000 xp
Extend Spell 2000 xp
Divine Metamagic 10,000 xp
Persistent Spell 10,000 xp
Rapid Spell - 2000 xp
Extra Turning 1000 xp
Augment Summoning 2000 xp
Open Minded 1000 xp
Lightning Reflexes, Iron Will or Great Fortitude - 500 xp
Sacred Healing - 1,000 XP
Domain Focus - 1,000 XP
Spellcasting Prodigy - 2,000 XP
Snowcasting - 1,000 XP
Frozen Magic - 500 XP
Frostfell Prodigy - 1,000 XP
Enduring Life - 1,000 XP
Lasting Life - 1,000 XP
Heat Endurance - 1,000 XP
Sandskimmer - 500 XP
Constant Guardian - 2,000 XP

----------


## QuadraticGish

How much XP would it cost to research reusable Escape Stone or ones that can be activated more quickly? 1000xp?

----------


## dantiesilva

> whoiam has it. If you went into this delve with 24,000 XP (21k being level 7), you would stop gaining XP at the cap of 35,999 XP (1xp away from level 9). Your character wouldn't be able to gain XP above the cap during the delve so any additional XP rewards simply wouldn't add to your total. Since you immediately level up upon getting to Solum (it's in the Big 16 which can be found in the OP), if you were able to carry 36,000 XP to Solum, you would just immediately level to 9 and would still have less XP to play with.
> 
> I don't want to punish someone for a misunderstanding, and looking back this was explicitly clarified before you joined. Thus, unless there is an objection, I'll allow you to spend your unspent XP from last time this time only, as long as it is on things that don't cost more than the total you could've had to spend (that would cost 8k or more).
> 
> Thundercracker and Yas392, I'll grant the same if you're in a similar position.


Okay thank you for clearing that up, I think I understand now. I will simply not use Constant Guardian until we return then as it is a 2,000xp feat and thats what I am over by.

Abigale will split her share of wealth between
Paying her brother for keeping an eye on their sister while she was gone (and thus taking care of her if she had any needs)
Buying medical supplies that she brings to the little hospice she is working out of (next level I plan on taking the Landlord feat and getting an actual building that she works out of/temple)
Buying Provisions for the people in the poor district
Giving farmers (and other such industries) money that are in need of it or else they will be foreclosed on
what remains will be put into the parties secret dabbles of learning about the elixir/making their own, and other such stuff.

All this is after the cost of an escape stone for her is skimmed off the top

----------


## QuadraticGish

I thought that ring of mind shielding might've been more useful but I realized it doesn't stop Zone of Truth; only discern lies.

----------


## Aegis013

> How much XP would it cost to research reusable Escape Stone or ones that can be activated more quickly? 1000xp?


Because it's just a nuisance level of expense at this point to burn the 3,000gp for another set of Escape Stones for the group, I'll say Orchid is able to make reusable stones without any investment.

Making them faster would cost XP, I'd say:
1 round: 1,000 xp (triggers at the start of your turn the following round, like Summon Monster)
Full action: 2,000 xp
Standard action: 3,000 xp
Move action: 5,000 xp
Immediate action: 10,000xp

It wouldn't affect the price for you to make them, though I'll also rule that these special Escape Stones would need to be attuned to the person. To avoid VoP issues, I'd say the process for Abigale makes her Escape Stone count as a Relic (BoED) so it doesn't count against VoP.

----------


## dantiesilva

Wait relics don't count against VOP....

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Wait relics don't count against VOP....


They don't? Well at some point Orchid could make some for you then considering she has sanctify relic.

----------


## dantiesilva

> They don't? Well at some point Orchid could make some for you then considering she has sanctify relic.


That's what I was asking due to Aegis post.

----------


## Aegis013

They're not magic items, and they have no market value other than one just for the DM's reference according to Book of Exalted Deeds page 36.




> "Sometimes confused with magic items or even artifacts..."
> ...
> "Like artifacts, relics cannot be manufactured, bought, or sold.
> However, each relic has a market price equivalent, for the DMs
> use in assigning treasure only. These prices are calculated as
> though the relics were magic items."


It's pretty clear they're not magic items or there'd be no need for the clarification their prices are "as though [they] were magic items" and don't have market value for a PC.

Even though it says you can't make them, I'm ruling that the interaction of Abigale being attuned to one of Orchid's Escape Stones would make it a Relic due to her Exalted nature or what have you just so we can avoid having to track one single Escape Stone separately.

----------


## dantiesilva

Well thank you very much sir.

----------


## Thundercracker

> whoiam has it. If you went into this delve with 24,000 XP (21k being level 7), you would stop gaining XP at the cap of 35,999 XP (1xp away from level 9). Your character wouldn't be able to gain XP above the cap during the delve so any additional XP rewards simply wouldn't add to your total. Since you immediately level up upon getting to Solum (it's in the Big 16 which can be found in the OP), if you were able to carry 36,000 XP to Solum, you would just immediately level to 9 and would still have less XP to play with.
> 
> I don't want to punish someone for a misunderstanding, and looking back this was explicitly clarified before you joined. Thus, unless there is an objection, I'll allow you to spend your unspent XP from last time this time only, as long as it is on things that don't cost more than the total you could've had to spend (that would cost 8k or more).
> 
> Thundercracker and Yas392, I'll grant the same if you're in a similar position.


I spent all the xp last time.  

So this means we have 8k xp, and 10,258 gold to play with right?

Have the crafting rates our fellow party members charge changed at all?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I spent all the xp last time.  
> 
> So this means we have 8k xp, and 10,258 gold to play with right?
> 
> Have the crafting rates our fellow party members charge changed at all?


Orchid's has not and is still stuck emulating 5th level spells at best. Though now she can basically access any spell up to 4th level through Spell Storing item without incurring the normal xp cost of that infusion so I think passing her UMD is pretty much a given now for crafting. Aegis, do you still want me to roll UMD for crafting items?

EDIT: 13110gp actually and 7999 xp.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* Thanks for the list.

----------


## Aegis013

I don't expect anybody to be totally finished finalizing their level up etc, though I have our next module picked out when the group is all ready.

----------


## Yas392

My bad. Wrong roll for HP.

*HP roll:* (1d4+4)[*5*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

Yeah, I've just been taking my sweet time on my expenditures. Speaking of leveling, any thoughts on what Graft Mastery will be replaced with? EDIT: level up has purchases added.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail has been leveled up for a while now.

----------


## Aegis013

> Yeah, I've just been taking my sweet time on my expenditures. Speaking of leveling, any thoughts on what Graft Mastery will be replaced with? EDIT: level up has purchases added.


It's nothing major or exciting, but how about Graft Mastery is changed to giving +1 max HP per graft per rank?

----------


## TheFallenOne

I'll try to get an IC post up tomorrow, things are... messy around here. As in, might need to sue my employer messy.

Still need some XP costs to finish my level up:

Improved Toughness
Shape Soulmeld(I might go for the Blink Shirt totem bind)
Double Chakra

Also, can we estimate the cost for Orchid and Solstafir teaming up to craft a copy of the Key to Safe Passage? If it's feasible to get done reasonably soon he'd probably keep their discovery under wraps until he can provide such tangible proof, otherwise he'd feel compelled to reveal the matter at a general gathering of the Dwarven Assembly in the Foundry, calling anyone willing to testify as witness. The Forgemaster Zhrine Vestige and Fireblood Anvil Soulmeld in particular seem quite solid to give credence to the claim of having discovered the Anvil of Embers.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> It's nothing major or exciting, but how about Graft Mastery is changed to giving +1 max HP per graft per rank?


Does that apply to all grafts Orchid makes or just the ones on her? Either way, looks like she'll be finishing out of the PrC with enough HP to make dragons jealous.

----------


## dantiesilva

Could one graft a dragonmark onto another character?

----------


## whoiam

Liselle's spending for the level:
(She starts with 500GP crafting allowance, 13598.29 GP, 7999XP, for an effective 500+53593.29GP spending money)

*Spoiler: From Solstafir*
Show


Liselle is having her chain remade this level. 
It is a large (50gp) Alchemical Gold (7000gp) Dwarvencraft (600gp) Spiked Chain (25gp), with a +2 equivalent enchantment (8000gp).
She is taking her usual +1 damage die size,+1 crit range, +1 crit size enhancement.
This results in 2351.25gp of commission for Solstafir.
It also costs 6732.75gp in materials, of which 500 is crafting allowance.


Solstafir receives 2351.25gp commission.

Liselle is buying the feats Iron Will (500xp), Psicrystal Affinity (1000xp), Psionic Meditation (1000xp), Weapon Focus [Spiked Chain] (500xp), Weapon Focus [Scimitar] (500xp), Weapon Focus [Kukri] (500xp), Adaptive Style (2000xp). This costs the equivalent of 30,000gp.

*Spoiler: From Orchid*
Show


Liselle is getting her Amulet of Health upgraded to a +4 bonus. This costs 4725gp of materials, and pays 1800 in commission.
She is also getting her Headband of Intellect upgraded from a +2 Wis bonus to a +4 one. Again, 4725 gp in materials, 1800 commission.
Then her Ring of Protection gets an upgrade from +1 to +3. 3150 in materials, and 1200 commission.
And finally, her Cloak of Resistance gets upgraded from +3 to +4. 2756.25 in materials, and 1050 commission.


Orchid receives 5850gp commission.

Item
Cost
Remaining Funds

New Spiked Chain
9084 - 500
45009.29

Old Spiked Chain
-7837.5
52846.79

Iron Will
2500
50346.79

Psicrystal Affinity
5000
45346.79

Psionic Meditation
5000
40346.79

Weapon Focus (Spiked Chain)
2500
37846.79

Weapon Focus (Scimitar)
2500
35346.79

Weapon Focus (Kukri)
2500
32846.79

Adaptive Style
10000
22846.79

Amulet of Health Upgrade
6525
16321.79

Headband of Intellect Upgrade
6525
9796.79

Ring of Protection Upgrade
4350
5446.79

Cloak of Resistance Upgrade
3806.25
1640.54

----------


## Aegis013

> I'll try to get an IC post up tomorrow, things are... messy around here. As in, might need to sue my employer messy.
> 
> Still need some XP costs to finish my level up:
> 
> Improved Toughness
> Shape Soulmeld(I might go for the Blink Shirt totem bind)
> Double Chakra
> 
> Also, can we estimate the cost for Orchid and Solstafir teaming up to craft a copy of the Key to Safe Passage? If it's feasible to get done reasonably soon he'd probably keep their discovery under wraps until he can provide such tangible proof, otherwise he'd feel compelled to reveal the matter at a general gathering of the Dwarven Assembly in the Foundry, calling anyone willing to testify as witness. The Forgemaster Zhrine Vestige and Fireblood Anvil Soulmeld in particular seem quite solid to give credence to the claim of having discovered the Anvil of Embers.


Sounds problematic. Hopefully things work out for the best.

Improved Toughness 1,000 xp
Shape Soulmeld 2,000 xp
Double Chakra 2,000 xp

Making a Key to Safe Passage replica would be crafting a +3 Heavy Mace + 600gp for Dwarvencraft. No guarantee it will get you get back to the Anvil should you craft one as it's unknown if there were secret special requirements or similar.




> Could one graft a dragonmark onto another character?


I don't think dragonmarks are grafts.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I don't think dragonmarks are grafts.


That's why I asked as I knew there is nothing that says you can, but in one of the ebberon books I read a character somehow got his halfling friends dragonmark by "drinking in his essence" so I figured it was worth an ask as you can graft flesh.

----------


## TheFallenOne

For everyone interested in weapons and armor




> For every 5 points beyond the DC you can change a numeric value on the armor or weapon by some degree. Each subsequent change on the same value adds +10 to the DC (to give +1 value must beat DC by 5, +2 requires 15 over, +3 25 over, +4 35 over, etc)
> 
> Armor categories being AC (+1), Max Dex (+1), Armor Check Penalty (-3), Arcane Spell Failure (-5%), Speed reduction (-5 feet of reduction), tower shield attack penalty(-1).
> Weapon categories being damage die type, crit range (+1), crit multiplier (+1, max 4). Or for ranged weapons include range increment (+5 thrown, +10 projectile).


With my new Soulmeld my Craft modifier now went up to +37, meaning with Take 10 I beat DC 22 Dwarvencraft by 25 leaving room for much more improvement. Liselle's current order(+1 damage die size,+1 crit range, +1 crit size enhancement) only accounts for +15, so I can improve any of these three a second time.

Also remember your crafting stipend of 500 GP. You receive 1500 GP of forged goods while paying a comission of 225 GP to Solstafir.

Further level up stuff for me
*Spoiler*
Show

Budget:
7,999 XP = 39,995 GP
Loot share 13,110 GP
Crafting stipend 500 GP
Crafting stipend comission, assuming no one declines free money unless vow-bound to 900 GP
Further comission from Liselle 2,126.25 GP
and money left from last time 2,824.54 GP
Sum: 59455.79 GP

Purchases:
Improved Toughness 5,000 GP
Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes 7,500 GP
Necrocarnum Acolyte 2,500 GP
Shape Soulmeld(Blink Shirt) 10,000 GP
Double Chakra(Heart) 10,000 GP
Soulbound on armor 1,575 GP
Soulbound on tower shield 1,575 GP
Soulbound on axe 5,250 GP
+2 Resistance common effect on armor 2,100 GP
+2 Natural Armor common effect on armor 4,200 GP
Improve Novice Desert Wind Cloak to Scholar 6,300 plus 1,800 comission


*Comission paid to Orchid:* 1,800 GP

*@Aegis* Can I use my better crafting skill to improve my gear after the fact? It might perhaps be more realistic to start from scratch. But here's the thing, with the infinite crafting time between Delves this would just generate free money for me. I craft for 1/3 market price, sell for 1/2. I'd eat a tiny tiny loss on the magical enhancements I craft for 52.5% market price, which is easily offset by the 16.7K base price of adamantine plate. Replacing my armor alone would net me a profit of about 2,500 GP. It feels a bit exploitative of the generous crafting rules, so I'd rather say I keep my existing gear and can improve it to conform to my new Crafting modifier.

Also, I feel like rolling the Xansia dice again. Let's get a Xansia-craft Desert Wind Cloak, market price 3000 GP(ToB p. 150). Probably for my zombie, but if the negative effect is something I can deal with I might upgrade the Xansia one to Scholar instead and give my old cloak to the zombie.

----------


## Aegis013

> *@Aegis* Can I use my better crafting skill to improve my gear after the fact? It might perhaps be more realistic to start from scratch. But here's the thing, with the infinite crafting time between Delves this would just generate free money for me. I craft for 1/3 market price, sell for 1/2. I'd eat a tiny tiny loss on the magical enhancements I craft for 52.5% market price, which is easily offset by the 16.7K base price of adamantine plate. Replacing my armor alone would net me a profit of about 2,500 GP. It feels a bit exploitative of the generous crafting rules, so I'd rather say I keep my existing gear and can improve it to conform to my new Crafting modifier.
> 
> Also, I feel like rolling the Xansia dice again. Let's get a Xansia-craft Desert Wind Cloak, market price 3000 GP(ToB p. 150). Probably for my zombie, but if the negative effect is something I can deal with I might upgrade the Xansia one to Scholar instead and give my old cloak to the zombie.


Improving gear after the fact is fine. Any infinite gp loop attempted will be quashed.

I'll get something together for the Xansia effect on the cloak. Orchid can aim for a reduced or increased drawback, I'm going to assume reduced drawback is desired unless otherwise specified.

----------


## whoiam

In that case, perhaps we should agree a nominal per-item upgrade fee? Before, when I was selling off equipment to get it remade with higher stats, Solstafir got a commission payment out of me each time... Maybe a flat 100gp each time I want an item adjusted?

----------


## TheFallenOne

Oh I completely missed that then, my apologies. I thought you went for a different material, or switched to large size.

----------


## whoiam

> Oh I completely missed that then, my apologies. I thought you went for a different material, or switched to large size.


While I certainly have in the past, this level I was just getting an identical copy of my chain so I could get the stat bonuses loaded on.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Alright, with the new cash and Solstafir's new limit on equipment improvements, I need a price check and to mention some things.

@*Aegis* Are Beast Claws from Savage Species(p.49) permitted? 

If so, then from Solstafir, I'd like a price check on Adamantine Spiked Gauntlets. With a DC of 12(I think), it should be possible to fit 7 improvements. Since it uses the normal damage of my claws, as much as possible should instead go into crit. So, three into improving Crit multiplier(to x4) and three into crit range( to 18-20) with one left over.

Aside from that, I also need the following: I'd also like a 50 set of Adamantine Arrows.

A MW Dragonbone Composite Longbow(+0) with the following improvements(6 I think): one into crit multiplier(x4) Three into range increment(150), and one into threat range(19-20). I'll be saving the last improvement to further boost threat range whenever Solstafir would hit the threshold for longbows. I'll be using this to make a Bow of the Wintermoon.

Her Mechanus Gear will be adjusted as such: Three to boost movement as before(to 25), One to Max Dex Bonus(+3), one to ACP(-4).

----------


## Aegis013

> @*Aegis* Are Beast Claws from Savage Species(p.49) permitted?


Yes. Beast Claws are fine as long as someone can craft them.


TheFallenOne, here's the Xansia Desert Wind Cloak:
*Spoiler: Xansia desert wind cloak*
Show

Works as a Desert Wind Cloak with the following changes:
You may ignore the number of maneuvers known prerequisites when selecting the maneuver and stance granted by this Cloak.
In addition to the normal maneuver granted, you may also assume a Desert Wind stance of your choice, which you select at the time the maneuver is selected and can't be changed unless the maneuver known is changed. If you exit the stance you may not reenter it for 24 hours as it is not considered a known stance.
You must still meet the IL requirements to select a maneuver or assume a stance.

Drawback: Spontaneous Detonation
The potent enhancement granted by this item isn't fully stable, and sometimes causes spontaneous detonation.

Anytime the maneuver granted by this item is used, there is a 5% chance the wearer spontaneously detonates, this detonation deals 2d6 per IL of the wearer to all creatures in a 40ft radius of the wearer, including damaging the wearer. If an attack roll is required, detonation occurs on a natural 1, if no attack is required, roll a d20 and on a 1, detonation occurs. 
If the wearer of the cloak dies or is destroyed, the magical detonation is especially violent, dealing 4d6/IL fire damage in a 40ft radius.

A reflex save of DC 10 + level of maneuver selected + Wis modifier is allowed for any creature other than the wearer to receive half damage. The wearer does not get a save against detonation.




I also realized I haven't generated the shops in town. I'll get that up a bit later today in the IC thread.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Updated my level up post. Since there's a game jam I want to participate in coming up, if anyone more commissions come in I'll just save the profits to use after the next run.

Couple of questions for you Aegis.  First, so you still want me to roll UMD for crafting magic items? I can basically access any spell up to 4th level through Spell Storing item without incurring the normal xp cost of that infusion so I think passing her UMD is pretty much a given now for crafting, on top of that this level I can now use Concurrent Infusions(MoE 94-95) to cast three different level 1 infusions(I.E Spell Storing Item) with my one level 4 infusion. 

Second, does Graft Mastery only apply grafts on Orchid or does every graft she make provide +1 max HP?

----------


## Aegis013

> Updated my level up post. Since there's a game jam I want to participate in coming up, if anyone more commissions come in I'll just save the profits to use after the next run.
> 
> Couple of questions for you Aegis.  First, so you still want me to roll UMD for crafting magic items? I can basically access any spell up to 4th level through Spell Storing item without incurring the normal xp cost of that infusion so I think passing her UMD is pretty much a given now for crafting, on top of that this level I can now use Concurrent Infusions(MoE 94-95) to cast three different level 1 infusions(I.E Spell Storing Item) with my one level 4 infusion. 
> 
> Second, does Graft Mastery only apply grafts on Orchid or does every graft she make provide +1 max HP?


I'm not aware of any rule anywhere that allows a Spell Storing Item to substitute for the spell during crafting but it might exist, if you can point me towards it then I'll agree you could bypass UMD. Otherwise, I'd think UMD would still be necessary for the same reason a Sorcerer wouldn't meet the crafting prerequisites of an item that requires a spell she doesn't know simply because she owns a wand of that spell - she doesn't actually know the spell or have it prepared which is the requirement per the crafting rules.

Graft Mastery only applies to grafts on Orchid, they don't alter grafts Orchid applies to others.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I'm not aware of any rule anywhere that allows a Spell Storing Item to substitute for the spell during crafting but it might exist, if you can point me towards it then I'll agree you could bypass UMD. Otherwise, I'd think UMD would still be necessary for the same reason a Sorcerer wouldn't meet the crafting prerequisites of an item that requires a spell she doesn't know simply because she owns a wand of that spell - she doesn't actually know the spell or have it prepared which is the requirement per the crafting rules.
> 
> Graft Mastery only applies to grafts on Orchid, they don't alter grafts Orchid applies to others.


Gotcha. 

I was suggesting skipping UMD since I could just cast enough magic to boost my UMD to something stupid, plus according to the Item Creation feature this use of UMD doesn't explicitly fail on a 1. For reference, to emulate a spell it is a UMD check with a DC of (20 + caster level) to emulate the spell. I.E, any 3rd level spell like Fireball requires a UMD check of DC 25, a 9th level spell like Timestop requires a UMD check of DC 37.

The following is the break down on what Orchid can achieve on a roll of one. 1(minimum dice roll) + 11 ranks + 4 Cha + 13 Divine Insight(Spell Compendium, Insight) + 4 Improvisation(Spell Compendium, Luck) + 3 Skill Focus = 36. With a roll of 36, Orchid can successfully emulate any spell level up to 8th level for spell per-requisites. For reference, due to her effective Artificer caster level she limited to emulating spells up to _5th_ level. Next level, her UMD checks for crafting items might as well be 'yes' due to it being able to hit 9th level spells at that point.

----------


## Aegis013

If you would pass on a roll of 1, then yeah, skip the roll. That wasn't how I understood the initial inquiry so thanks for clarifying.

----------


## QuadraticGish

How's everyone else looking?

----------


## Thundercracker

> How's everyone else looking?


Analysis paralysis, is there a deadline?

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigale has been done since almost day one of leaving the Dungeon, one of the benefits of her simplicity.

----------


## Aegis013

> Analysis paralysis, is there a deadline?


I'll probably look at starting the next delve sometime this weekend unless multiple players want/need additional time.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Analysis paralysis, is there a deadline?


Looking for help?

----------


## Thundercracker

Offers / suggestions will not be discounted, much appreciated.  This level I want to bump my weapons, get crafted kurki that expand the crit multiplier and then put enchantments on them, since I already have the keen edge wand, and the auto nat20 ability.  Not sure which enchantments to get.

----------


## Yas392

> Orchid's has not and is still stuck emulating 5th level spells at best. Though now she can basically access any spell up to 4th level through Spell Storing item without incurring the normal xp cost of that infusion so I think passing her UMD is pretty much a given now for crafting. Aegis, do you still want me to roll UMD for crafting items?
> 
> EDIT: 13110gp actually and 7999 xp.


I seem to be neglecting this thread. Going to be doing my sheet now.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Offers / suggestions will not be discounted, much appreciated.  This level I want to bump my weapons, get crafted kurki that expand the crit multiplier and then put enchantments on them, since I already have the keen edge wand, and the auto nat20 ability.  Not sure which enchantments to get.


So I got a list of suggestions.
You could do what I did, and get a new composite bow(+0) made with dragonbone to get the +20ft range increment and then turn it into a Bow of Wintermoon(MIC) which makes it always adjust to your strength bonus.buy a replacement teleport stone since we used the last ones and these will at least be reusable now.Get the True Believer(Ehlonna) feat and buy two raptor arrows(MIC). They basically have bane(everything).Scrolls for a rainy dungeon runMagebane(MIC) is hard to go wrong with on weapons. You could also look at Dispelling, Greater(MIC) if you want to rip some buffs away for free. Eager(MIC) is a free +2 init. Energy Surge(MIC) can provide some more free damage, but it's uses might be limited too much by your con. You might like Enervating(MIC) since it dishes out negative levels without saves, but you might not want that all the time in case of undead. Heavenly(MIC) is a 3d6 against evil(in our case anything in the dungeon) creatures on crit. Holy Surge(MIC) goes right on it too. There's also a lot more other good stuff just in the MIC.Feathered Wings(Fiend Folio) graft is fly speed equal to your movement with average maneuverability.

----------


## dantiesilva

Sadly I am not much help, I tend to take VoP as the hassle of buying stuff is often more trouble then its worth (or I go with a theme a bit to hard and end up losing power for flavor, which I mean is fun for me, but not everyones cup of tea).

----------


## Yas392

*Tentative Purchases XP (7999 xp; May subject to change)*

Travel Devotion (2,000 xp)
Iron Will & Lightning Reflexes (1,000 xp)
Planar Touchstone: Catalogue of Enlightenment; Inquisitor Domain (2010 xp)
Extra Invocation (All-Seeing Eye) (1000 xp)
Open-Minded (1000 xp)

*Remaining XP:* 0 xp (989 xp converted to gold)

*Tentative Purchases Gold (18603 gold; May subject to change)*

Planar Touchstone (250 gold)
Shadow Cloak (4485.94 gold; 1237 gold and 5 silver commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Glove of the Master Strategist (1957.5 gold; 540 gold commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Escape Stone (271.88 gold; 75 gold commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Upping Mithral Chain Shirt to +3 (4900 gold; 1,200 gold commission paid to Solstafir) (Solstafir)
Crystal of Adaptation, Greater (1631.25 gold; 450 gold commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Crystal of Adaptation, Least (Sold for 250 gold)
Fast Legs x2 (4350 gold; 1,200 gold commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Dispelling Cord (543.75 gold; 150 gold commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Masterwork Tools x2 (100 gold)

*Remaining gold:* 177 gold 8 silver 2 copper

----------


## Thundercracker

Request feat costs for: 
Telling Blow (Gain sneak attack damage on critical hits)
Sense Weakness (Combat expertise, weapon focus, when using a weapon you are focused in, ignore up to 5 points of DR).
Disemboweling Strike (weapon focus any slashing, -4d6 sneak attack, deals 1d4 con damage)
Improved Skirmish (+2d6 skirmish and +1 AC after moving 20')
Swift Ambusher (rogue and scout levels stack for skirmish). 
Can we put the feat cost list on page 1 of the OOC to find it easier?

Right now looking at: 

Combat Expertise - 500
Mobility - 500
Solstafir mastercrafted adamantine kukri +1 (with improved crit multiplier, what would be the cost?)
I'd like to get the prismatic burst ability on one of them, which is +30k GP and CL13, can that be done by any of our crafters?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I'd like to get the prismatic burst ability on one of them, which is +30k GP and CL13, can that be done by any of our crafters?


I can't really do it sooner than 11th level unless we somehow come across a scroll of Prismatic Spray or some other item that is capable of casting it.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Noticed a mistake with my purchases. I forgot my axe was already a +2 equivalent with Martial Discipline Weapon, so I underspent when adding Soulbound. That means I can't afford the Xansia item now. I'll still buy it after the next Delve because not taking it after the effect was revealed doesn't seem fair play.

Oh and I get a replacement Escape Stone too, 500 GP I believe unless Orchid can produce them.




> Offers / suggestions will not be discounted, much appreciated.  This level I want to bump my weapons, get crafted kurki that expand the crit multiplier and then put enchantments on them, since I already have the keen edge wand, and the auto nat20 ability.  Not sure which enchantments to get.


The luxury route:
Abyssal Bloodiron(PlH p. 69) kukri, pierces DR as cold iron, untyped +4 on critical hit confirmation. 10.000 GP, which I craft for 1/3 plus 15% comission. Careful though, each magical enhancement costs an additional 2000 GP with this material. In the long-term a +5 going from 50.000 GP to 60.000 GP. Might be worth it if you really want to go all-in on the crit fishing.

In the same vein, you might go for a simple +3 instead of any special effects. +3 gives access to greater weapon crystals, with Truedeath allowing sneak attacks and critical hits against undead, and Demolition doing the same for constructs. Unless of course you already have another way set up to bypass immunity beyond that fancy 1/encounter ability.

As for the kukris, I can currently make them at 1d6 base damage, 17-20/x4 for some nice oomph. If you go for Strongarm Bracers I can make them a size larger, 1d8 base damage. Doesn't seem worth the item slot though for just 1 average damage.

As for the prismatic, my CL is 3x Iron Soul Forgemaster level, so I can hit CL 13 at level 11 too.

----------


## Thundercracker

I have penetrating strike already, which allows sneak attack against anything. 

For the Kurkis, We can eschew the expanded crit threat range bc I have a wand of keen strike for that.  
Might be a good idea to wait on the weapons and get Mithral breastplate +1 and add a miss chance to it or something

----------


## TheFallenOne

The crafting increases the base crit chance, so should stack with Keen. Though we definitely should set a maximum base crit just like we set max modifier at x4, otherwise things could get out of hand quick.

As for armour, my recommendation would be mithral fullplate, distributing my 25 above DC as +2 max dex(+15), +1 armor(+5), -5 movement speed reduction(+5). Net result: 9 base armor, 5 max dex, at the cost of 3 armor check penalty and five feet of movement. Cost: 3550 to craft, 1,597.5 comission. Quite cheap for 4 points of extra armor, or 5 with a +1.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* Can I get costs for these?

Planar Touchstone
Soultouched Spellcasting

----------


## Aegis013

> Request feat costs for: 
> Can we put the feat cost list on page 1 of the OOC to find it easier?


Telling Blow 2,000xp
Sense Weakness 2,000xp
Disemboweling Strike 2,000xp
Improved Skirmish 2,000xp
Swift Ambusher 2,000xp

Excellent idea. Done. The feat cost compendium is in the OP, in spoilers at the end.




> *@Aegis013* Can I get costs for these?
> 
> Planar Touchstone
> Soultouched Spellcasting


Soultouched Spellcasting 2,000

I've read through the Planar Touchstone information in Planar Handbook since you're requesting it. It's material I haven't personally used previously. If I understand it correctly, you could choose to attune to any planar sight to get the base ability if you take the Planar Touchstone feat, making it pretty much a variety grab bag of small or interesting benefits. Though to get any of the Higher-Order/improved abilities you'd have to meet specific conditions.

How would you want the Higher-Order Abilities to work? Spend XP to skip to say Levi or other purchasing character completed the conditions during their time in Solum (off-screen)? Add Touchstone powers into the potential loot items in the Dungeon? Something completely different?

It's hard to price due to the complexity of the feat.

----------


## Yas392

Nothing complex. I am aiming for the base ability from Catalogues of Enlightenment for the domain granted power, not any higher order abilities.

----------


## Aegis013

Planar Touchstone - 2,000XP - you can pick your base ability before each delve.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Looks like we're in for some real **** now.

----------


## dantiesilva

Just keep your hand on a wall and nothing bad can happen. Might take twice as long to do, but we will eventually get out lol

----------


## Yas392

Is it me or did we get more skill points? I am not sure how I got 40.

*@Aegis013* What is the cost for dash feat? Do we suffer penalties for grafts (e.g committing evil acts if we graft or have someone graft fiendish grafts on us)? Can I buy an unlimited charge dispelling cord?

----------


## Thundercracker

Advancement: 

Rogue 5- no change to BAB or Saves
Cloistered Cleric 8 - +1 fort, will
Stat +1 Wis
HP: (1d3+4)[*7*]
13 skill points: 6 knowledges, tumble, disable device, 5 concentration.
feats: 
combat expertise 500
mobility 500
Telling Blow 1000
Sense Weakness 2000
Cleave 1000

2k xp converted to 10k gold, plus 13110gp, to purchase: 

escape stone 	500
abyssal bloodiron kukri	3833.33
abyssal bloodiron kukri	3833.33
+1	4000
+1	4000
mithral fullplate	4947
+1	1000

leave 996.33 gp left over.   
Let me know if anything is wrong with my math.

Also, what would boots of continuous divine insight cost?  For next level, because skill checks...

Edit: Also yes, I'm going to go full out on the crits, with blood in the water stance plus dervish (dance) next level to rack up untyped +1/+1's  for every crit I land.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Also, what would boots of continuous divine insight cost?  For next level, because skill checks...


We aren't allowed to make custom magic items.

----------


## Yas392

OK. We get 2 extra skill points it seems.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'm heading to work now, I do have mass resist energy prepared so save your infusion. They are more versatile than my buff and heal list.

----------


## Aegis013

> Is it me or did we get more skill points? I am not sure how I got 40.
> 
> *@Aegis013* What is the cost for dash feat? Do we suffer penalties for grafts (e.g committing evil acts if we graft or have someone graft fiendish grafts on us)? Can I buy an unlimited charge dispelling cord?


Looks like you found the additional skill points answer in the Big 16.

Dash - 1,000 XP

No on the limitless dispelling cord (custom items exist but aren't available for purchase/craft). You could buy a small set and basically have it be 5/encounter and just swap out between the set between fights since you usually have a bit of time.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Do we suffer penalties for grafts (e.g committing evil acts if we graft or have someone graft fiendish grafts on us)?


Grafts specifically made by Orchid have all their downsides/penalties removed.

----------


## Yas392

> Looks like you found the additional skill points answer in the Big 16.
> 
> Dash - 1,000 XP
> 
> No on the limitless dispelling cord (custom items exist but aren't available for purchase/craft). You could buy a small set and basically have it be 5/encounter and just swap out between the set between fights since you usually have a bit of time.


I do not see it in big 16. It must have came up somewhere in the previous or current thread. 




> Grafts specifically made by Orchid have all their downsides/penalties removed.


Nice. I am going to order a pair of replacement fast legs for Levi then. Levi is very slow with those little legs.

*@TheFallenOne* Do we get free 500 gold for subsequent armor purchases or is it just the first?

Just finishing up before I post. I want to make adjustments to Levi before I perform his actions for him.

----------


## Aegis013

> I do not see it in big 16. It must have came up somewhere in the previous or current thread. 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I am going to order a pair of replacement fast legs for Levi then. Levi is very slow with those little legs.
> 
> *@TheFallenOne* Do we get free 500 gold for subsequent armor purchases or is it just the first?
> 
> Just finishing up before I post. I want to make adjustments to Levi before I perform his actions for him.


I must've misremembered, I've done games with skill point bumps in the past but you're right that it's not in the 16.

----------


## Yas392

*Bindings for the Day*

Tenebrous (Rebuke Undead): (1d20+15)[*29*]

Dantalion: (1d20+15)[*31*]

Forgemaster Zhrine: (1d20+15)[*17*]

*EDIT:* OK. A vain halfling. I can play that.

*EDIT2:* Will be posting IC later today.

----------


## whoiam

So, I'd finished my (original) spending with 1640.54 gp remaining. Due to the ruling on not having to remake equipment to get Solstafir's crafting bonuses, I can reverse out the net costs of remaking the chain (returning 756.5 GP to Liselle, and making her 500GP crafting allowance available again. And costing Solstafir 2351.25gp in commission fees.

Liselle then gets 1500gp of Memorabilia made (using up her 500 gp crafting allowance, and paying Solstafir 225 GP out-of-pocket for 750gp in sales).

Since I never spotted any counter-proposal, Liselle will pay Solstafir 600GP for improving the inherent bonuses on all 6 of her main weapons and armor (the Greatsword, Chain, Scimitar, Kukri, Flail and Breastplate).

This adjusts Solstafir's commission down to 825 gp.

Then the 500GP I forgot for replacing her escape stone.

Liselle finishes her shopping with 1817.04 gp remaining.

For her new powers, Liselle gets three this level: 2 naturally (_Keen Edge_ and _Touchsight_), and one from her Psion 5 Bonus Feat (Expanded Knowledge - _Psionic Lion's Charge_).

She does not get an extra maneuver or stance this level, and I do not wish to exchange any of her current suite.

*Spoiler: Weapon and armor Upgrades*
Show


The Greatsword and Flail are getting second damage die upgrades.

The Chain, Scimitar and Kukri are getting threat range expansions.

Her Breastplate now gives +3 AC.

----------


## Aegis013

It would make sense to determine a marching order, since you'll be stuck moving single file for the most part.

I intend to move us forward tomorrow sometime unless something prompts progress forward earlier.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Marching order might be complicated. I'm not sure where Orchid will fit since while she is a caster, she also received a significant amount of bulk this level too.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigale can summon a glowing orb of healing for like a min so having her in the middle/back should be fine. I think we should have our two main melees in the very front and very back though, followed by secondaries or healers behind them. With artillery/healers taking up the middle.

----------


## Yas392

If he is scouting, Levi is going first. Since he is flying, he is not cram with others.

*@Aegis013* Any results for his checks?

----------


## Aegis013

IC post is up.

Levi found the Black Pudding and some danger, though there wasn't much to spot beyond the opaque black ooze blocking your vision and not much to hear either.

----------


## TheFallenOne

I might have caught the Rona, either way I can barely leave bed so please carry on without me for a bit.

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge checks on the pudding and tentacles, looking for weaknesses, methods of attack, etc. 
(2d20)[*11*][*2*](13) +21 each

----------


## Yas392

So Levi got ganked by pudding as he is looking around in which rolls are made in secret and detecting magic in the new area? The checks rolled are for the starting room.

----------


## Thundercracker

> So Levi got ganked by pudding as he is looking around in which rolls are made in secret and detecting magic in the new area? The checks rolled are for the starting room.


Looks like they all missed. And looks unlike a pudding, rather some incorporeal tentacle monster than drains con.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I might have caught the Rona, either way I can barely leave bed so please carry on without me for a bit.


Rest well.

Con drain is pretty nasty and doing it through the wall even more so.

----------


## Yas392

> I might have caught the Rona, either way I can barely leave bed so please carry on without me for a bit.


Get well soon. 




> Rest well.
> 
> Con drain is pretty nasty and doing it through the wall even more so.


Good thing Levi has precautions up to negate that.

----------


## Aegis013

> So Levi got ganked by pudding as he is looking around in which rolls are made in secret and detecting magic in the new area? The checks rolled are for the starting room.


There wasn't anything in the starting room so I just moved us forward using the same rolls you'd already made and the scouting approach you laid out to the best of my understanding.




> I might have caught the Rona, either way I can barely leave bed so please carry on without me for a bit.


I'm hoping for an expedient and full recovery for you. Take all the time you need.

----------


## dantiesilva

Get well soon The fallenone

I have death ward on my healer side but it's one person at a time. I could also try to destroy it. I would need to roll a 15 or higher on a turn check though, do we have any way to boost our chances of me making that check.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Get well soon The fallenone
> 
> I have death ward on my healer side but it's one person at a time. I could also try to destroy it. I would need to roll a 15 or higher on a turn check though, do we have any way to boost our chances of me making that check.


If you can dig up a spell and tell Orchid, she can burn a first level infusion to bring it out as long as it's 4th level spell or less.

----------


## dantiesilva

Okay once Abigale is informed of the ghostly tentecals she will inform Orchid about the spell she is about to cast and what it does so between the two of them they can cover the party

----------


## Yas392

> There wasn't anything in the starting room so I just moved us forward using the same rolls you'd already made and the scouting approach you laid out to the best of my understanding.


It was my mistake rolling one set. I should have led with two sets of spot/listen/search minus hide/move silently/spellcraft/dispel if Levi already rolled stealth. I'll do that in the future and I would not mind if you roll for Levi if I missed the spot/listen/search/spellcraft/dispel checks for the scouting ahead of time. I believe I am rolling them for blindsense in case if needed.




> Get well soon The fallenone
> 
> I have death ward on my healer side but it's one person at a time. I could also try to destroy it. I would need to roll a 15 or higher on a turn check though, do we have any way to boost our chances of me making that check.


Don't need to cover Levi. He is immune to ability damage, ability drain and energy drain.

----------


## Aegis013

> Knowledge checks on the pudding and tentacles, looking for weaknesses, methods of attack, etc. 
> [roll0] +21 each


Based on the description Levi would be able to provide, it sounds like:
A Black Pudding - an acidic blob that will attempt to subsume and dissolve organisms and metals, which probably shouldn't be attacked with slashing/piercing weapons as they're both ineffective and cause the Black Pudding to divide.

Some wraiths - incorporeal undead that drain life and create more of themselves through touch.

----------


## Aegis013

I know TheFallenOne is sick, but is there anything else that's holding us up? I'm happy to try to clear anything up as needed.

Liselle and Alistair have combat actions now that the team is aware of the enemies even though it may take a few rounds for the enemies to get to you if you just wait around.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Just been waiting for my turn pretty much.

----------


## Yas392

Same. It had been quiet past these few days.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Same. It had been quiet past these few days.


Third the above messages.

----------


## Aegis013

I'm going to move us along then.

----------


## QuadraticGish

So, what was that spell Abigale is gonna mention to Orchid?

----------


## dantiesilva

At work, but once I get home I'll post, spell is death ward. It will basically shut the wrights down. Problem is 1 target at a time.

----------


## Yas392

Oh, wraiths. No wonder blindsense failed.

----------


## Aegis013

> Oh, wraiths. No wonder blindsense failed.


It's also why Levi didn't see/hear them. Their incorporeal traits make them very hard to detect while they hide inside of the surrounding structure.

----------


## Yas392

> It's also why Levi didn't see/hear them. Their incorporeal traits make them very hard to detect while they hide inside of the surrounding structure.


I think you may have meant see invisibility. Incorporeal trumps blindsense/blindsight and if they appear, Levi cannot see or hear them without see invisibility/similar spells (which Levi has 24/7) or some kind special sense that detect incorporeal. Even he has both blindsense/see invisibility, it is total cover that obstructed him.

----------


## Thundercracker

Dont have death ward prepared, unfort.  Also kind of at a loss here, not sure how to affect incorporeal, I dont think I have any force related abilities available.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Dont have death ward prepared, unfort.  Also kind of at a loss here, not sure how to affect incorporeal, I dont think I have any force related abilities available.


Turn undead? It may not be much, but it could buy us a few rounds so Abigale and possibly orchid could get everyone protected. Or Abigail works on defense while orchid works on putting ghost touch on a few people's weapons.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I'll get my post in tomorrow. Had family medical issues pop up today.

----------


## Yas392

> Dont have death ward prepared, unfort.  Also kind of at a loss here, not sure how to affect incorporeal, I dont think I have any force related abilities available.


Reserve Magic if you don't want to waste your resources. Magic weapons and magic are 50-50 but it is better than nothing.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Reserve Magic if you don't want to waste your resources. Magic weapons and magic are 50-50 but it is better than nothing.


Oh wait, they're undead and can be turned.  Derp.

Edit: Does Alistair have line of effect to the Undead to be able to turn them?

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid will try helping to cover the party in Death Ward. Though, worth noting that she does have Ghost Fighting gauntlets which entirely bypass incorporeality and deal an extra d6 of damage. I also found out that I do have access to giving out the Soulfire armor enchantment with my 3rd level infusions. Though in this case I think Death Ward is enough unless we get into level draining or we end hassled by wraiths longer than expected.

----------


## Yas392

Editted to make clear when he will use his rebuke.

----------


## Aegis013

> Oh wait, they're undead and can be turned.  Derp.
> 
> Edit: Does Alistair have line of effect to the Undead to be able to turn them?


There's no line of effect while they're in the walls - you'd need to use a readied action to trigger when they attack, meaning you could only turn one at a time.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Looking ahead at stuff I'm thinking about buying in the future and I can't find an answer to this question. If you wear armor and bracers of armor, both with their different sets of armor special abilities, do you get the benefits of both set of special abilities or only one set?

----------


## Aegis013

> Looking ahead at stuff I'm thinking about buying in the future and I can't find an answer to this question. If you wear armor and bracers of armor, both with their different sets of armor special abilities, do you get the benefits of both set of special abilities or only one set?


I don't think you can put armor enhancements on bracers of armor. I'm pretty sure bracers of armor only provide an armor bonus based on their +value.
Is there something somewhere that specifies otherwise?
Or did I misunderstand the question?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I don't think you can put armor enhancements on bracers of armor. I'm pretty sure bracers of armor only provide an armor bonus based on their +value.
> Is there something somewhere that specifies otherwise?
> Or did I misunderstand the question?


Huh. I actually checked and you can't do it in 3.5. I only brought it up because in Pathfinder you could actually trade plusses for special abilities. So, my question is answered now for the game I suppose.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Death Ward immediately paying off.

----------


## Aegis013

> Death Ward immediately paying off.


Does Death Ward actually protect from ability drain?
I don't see that in the 3.5 spell description: it says it protects from "death spells, magical death effects, energy drain, and any negative energy effects".

Energy drain seems to be specifically related to negative levels and level loss, but I don't see any interaction between death ward and ability drain.

I'm open to being shown something else though. Or allowing a different action. Sheltered Vitality (SpC) would unambiguously do it and is also a 4th level spell.

I've also been unintentionally neglecting to auto roll the DC 14 fort save to resist it, which should be a pretty easy check for this group.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Huh. I thought it covered ability drain because I believe that to be a negative energy effect but that doesn't seem to be the case.

----------


## Yas392

Do I roll for the wraith that Levi rebuked if Levi commands them to do something?

----------


## Aegis013

> Do I roll for the wraith that Levi rebuked if Levi commands them to do something?


You're welcome to roll for it. It's a standard wraith. It takes a standard action to command it, though it will continue to execute the command in a reasonable fashion until it no longer makes sense or new commands are issued.

----------


## dantiesilva

That's odd, it's the go to I'm immune to everything undead related spell. Well I am sorry for that then, I have never run into a situation where it hasn't worked (including games I fought dread wraiths). Must have been a house rule. My bad.

Just looked up the spell online, I'm on my phone at the moment, but it does clearly state in the srd energy drain, damn that's def one on me.

----------


## Yas392

Just a question. Isn't Levi's check high enough to rebuke multiple wraiths?

----------


## Aegis013

> Just a question. Isn't Levi's check high enough to rebuke multiple wraiths?


There's no line of effect with them in the walls. Their actions are rolled together for the purpose of game pacing, but they don't literally all act simultaneously. Only one wraith attacks at a time so only one could be targeted.

Specified earlier here too.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I'm considering two options. One, is to just go on the offense and put those ghost fighting gauntlets to use(bypasses incorporeal concealment entirely on attacks and spells) by trying to murder the wraiths as they try to touch us. The other would be getting off a mass reduce person off so most of us can stop being flat-footed.

----------


## dantiesilva

Saying now that we know death ward won't help us, I'm going to try and destroy the ooze with a one of my destroy ooze abilities I got from the dwarves (thanks DM getting miles out of that ability already lol)

----------


## Yas392

> There's no line of effect with them in the walls. Their actions are rolled together for the purpose of game pacing, but they don't literally all act simultaneously. Only one wraith attacks at a time so only one could be targeted.
> 
> Specified earlier here too.


Derped. Thanks for the bump.

----------


## Thundercracker

Since alignment works differently for this game, could I command undead as well?  Seems kind of useful to get a powerful undead under our control.

----------


## Aegis013

> Since alignment works differently for this game, could I command undead as well?  Seems kind of useful to get a powerful undead under our control.


That's a good question. I'm 100% behind choosing if you want Turn or Rebuke when you obtain the feature, but not certain about choosing with each use. Admittedly, Rebuke is probably stronger than Turn in most situations though.

Since it wasn't addressed previously I'd allow if you'd prefer to have Rebuke instead of Turn going forward (and we can retroactively put Wraith 2 under Alistair's control).

----------


## Thundercracker

> That's a good question. I'm 100% behind choosing if you want Turn or Rebuke when you obtain the feature, but not certain about choosing with each use. Admittedly, Rebuke is probably stronger than Turn in most situations though.
> 
> Since it wasn't addressed previously I'd allow if you'd prefer to have Rebuke instead of Turn going forward (and we can retroactively put Wraith 2 under Alistair's control).


Hooray, much appreciated.  Going to command the wraith to attack the ooze as well.  Let me know if I should make a new post or amend the existing post or let them be.

----------


## Aegis013

I updated my IC post and the enemy status, you can edit yours or leave it as you see fit.

----------


## dantiesilva

> (1d20+7)[27] OOC I know I basically need a nat 20 to make this work, IC Abigale doesn't however so, yolo


Dice gods I have NEVER been so happy for you come through for me before. OMG, goodbye Ooze

----------


## QuadraticGish

Oh yeah, gotta roll fort to see if Orchid saves since she did get touched. (1d20+14)[*20*]

Also, killer turn roll.

----------


## Yas392

Did Abigail just one-shot the ooze?

----------


## dantiesilva

Yeah, a weaker version has one shot a nightwalker 5 levels higher than her before as well as a boneyard before it could even attack. Undead are a cake walk for her. Our DM just made it so she has a chance against the few other things she can actually hurt now.

----------


## Aegis013

I realize I made a mistake - Alistair's Rebuke attempt would allow up to 9 HD max of undead since while I think kn devotion would unambiguously count on Turn Damage, but whether it counted or not on the Turn/Rebuke check it would only get him up to 16 (I'd lean towards it doesn't since it's not an attack roll), which is CL+2 or a max of 9, wraiths have 5 HD so it would only be rebuked and cower in fear since you need to Turn/Rebuke double the HD of the undead to get the Destroy/Command effects.

Since I didn't catch it this time and explicitly announced the wraith had fallen under Alistair's command, we'll continue with wraith 2 being under Alistair's command.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Best idea I have on hand is that I could burn a 3rd level infusion to grant our trap thief Greater Fire Resistance(Fire Resistance 30) for 80 minutes. If it proves a hard find, I could also give them Find Traps through spell storing item.

----------


## Thundercracker

Alistair is a rogue and has disable device at +13, +16 if taking off armor first.  What do you think?

----------


## QuadraticGish

Just did a quick look over and apparently Liselle has a +20 to the task already. It might be the best to load her up with it and send her out.

----------


## Aegis013

That doesn't mean Alistair's skills wouldn't still be valuable. I'm generally happy to allow those with a specific task in which it's sensible to work cooperatively (e.g. Disable Device) to all roll, and the lower results become Aid Another for the best result as long as they beat that meager DC 10 for Aid Another.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* I did list dispel as an automatic action for Levi. I am not sure why is it not applied.

----------


## Aegis013

> *@Aegis013* I did list dispel as an automatic action for Levi. I am not sure why is it not applied.


First, I referenced your sheet and can't find a specific list of preferred actions/tactics for various scenarios nor is it listed in your normal OOC spoiler for IC posts, so I do my best with what I remember which isn't perfect. If you wrote it in the Private Notes section, those are private and I can't see them.

Second, because I just don't know exactly what that would accomplish or why Levi would do that, nor how the team wants to approach this obstacle since magical traps can be destroyed or turned into extra loot. After all the exact location of the "device" hasn't yet been found, just that there is a magical trap set up in this room. Levi has the ability to spam area Dispel Magic until the aura goes down for 1d4 rounds, but then what? What other information would you really gain from that since your character wouldn't know the precise time before the trap restarts?

I'll do my best with what you've told me or with whats on your sheet to make obvious actions occur for pacing purposes, but ultimately, I don't want to control the PCs unless I have to and even then I recognize I do a sub-par job of utilizing them; just look at all the actions I've made Liselle and Solstafir take, I'm pretty sure there were better options in the previous encounter for them then just spamming attack.

Please don't expect me to play your character perfectly for you, I'm simply not able to do that. Additionally, I ask that you try to please be patient with me as I do my best but I will inevitably make mistakes quite frequently.

----------


## Yas392

> First, I referenced your sheet and can't find a specific list of preferred actions/tactics for various scenarios nor is it listed in your normal OOC spoiler for IC posts, so I do my best with what I remember which isn't perfect. If you wrote it in the Private Notes section, those are private and I can't see them.
> 
> Second, because I just don't know exactly what that would accomplish or why Levi would do that, nor how the team wants to approach this obstacle since magical traps can be destroyed or turned into extra loot. After all the exact location of the "device" hasn't yet been found, just that there is a magical trap set up in this room. Levi has the ability to spam area Dispel Magic until the aura goes down for 1d4 rounds, but then what? What other information would you really gain from that since your character wouldn't know the precise time before the trap restarts?
> 
> I'll do my best with what you've told me or with whats on your sheet to make obvious actions occur for pacing purposes, but ultimately, I don't want to control the PCs unless I have to and even then I recognize I do a sub-par job of utilizing them; just look at all the actions I've made Liselle and Solstafir take, I'm pretty sure there were better options in the previous encounter for them then just spamming attack.
> 
> Please don't expect me to play your character perfectly for you, I'm simply not able to do that. Additionally, I ask that you try to please be patient with me as I do my best but I will inevitably make mistakes quite frequently.


Noted.

I'll keep in mind that you are responding/stopping some actions for the benefit of the group in specific junctions. 

I have now added the *Automatic Method of Scouting per room in order* on statblock section of the sheet for easier viewing/backtracking.

----------


## Aegis013

I realized I made another blunder, magic traps are magic items and thus wouldn't be subject to the Area version of Dispel Magic based on the spell description which specifies it effects ongoing spell effects on objects, but doesn't affect magic items (which magic traps are magic items, just unusually dangerous ones).

Not all is lost though, since this would actually uncover new information. IC post upcoming.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Not quite sure how to go about this one off hand.

----------


## Aegis013

The fire resistance sounded like a good idea to me, though there's the complicating factor of whatever the second trap might be since it's probably not a second Blast of Flame trap.

The wraiths are fairly likely to avoid the damage from the fire with their incorporeal traits, unlike the swarms, which might give you the effect of the second trap so you can take countermeasures, though the wraiths under your command may be quite valuable in later encounters so it's up to the group's view of the cost/benefit of risking them or burning the fire resistance on a pawn you'll need to dispose of later, I guess.

Or you may have some other method of dealing with it that's totally different.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> The fire resistance sounded like a good idea to me, though there's the complicating factor of whatever the second trap might be since it's probably not a second Blast of Flame trap.
> 
> The wraiths are fairly likely to avoid the damage from the fire with their incorporeal traits, unlike the swarms, which might give you the effect of the second trap so you can take countermeasures, though the wraiths under your command may be quite valuable in later encounters so it's up to the group's view of the cost/benefit of risking them or burning the fire resistance on a pawn you'll need to dispose of later, I guess.
> 
> Or you may have some other method of dealing with it that's totally different.


I was mainly suggesting using the wraith's tactics actually. Just have them examine the rooms from insides the walls of the room so we can find out if there are any secret compartments containing anything while avoiding any contact from the trap in the slightest. After we exhaust that, then we could see about using them for the actual inside room itself.

----------


## Aegis013

I think you would need to have the traps themselves to be able to utilize an Artificer's Monocle's effects on them since you need to "study the item". Since the exact location of the traps are unknown, I don't think that would work.

The big issue here is that with these magical traps, you'll have to go into the area of effects in order to ascertain their exact locations with a Search check from someone with Trapfinding (Alistair or Liselle, in this case). By testing the limits with multiple swarms over a long period, you'd be able to determine the traps are basically placed in some configuration to protect each other.

Failed Will Saves on the second trap make the swarms simply vanish.

----------


## dantiesilva

I got nothing to contribute here

----------


## Yas392

OK. Levi will make arcane knowledge checks on the traps to determine his next actions.

*Knowledge (Arcana) check to determine the trap 1 is a magic item or trap with permanency spell cast on them:* (1d20+15)[*23*]

*Knowledge (Arcana) check to determine the trap 2 is a magic item or trap with permanency spell cast on them:* (1d20+15)[*34*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I think you would need to have the traps themselves to be able to utilize an Artificer's Monocle's effects on them since you need to "study the item". Since the exact location of the traps are unknown, I don't think that would work.
> 
> The big issue here is that with these magical traps, you'll have to go into the area of effects in order to ascertain their exact locations with a Search check from someone with Trapfinding (Alistair or Liselle, in this case). By testing the limits with multiple swarms over a long period, you'd be able to determine the traps are basically placed in some configuration to protect each other.
> 
> Failed Will Saves on the second trap make the swarms simply vanish.


Orchid has the Disable Trap feature, which allows for magic trap finding. She could buff up to try and locate them but she's useless for disarming them. As said before, if anyone wants to go out there Orchid can burn a 3rd level infusion to drop a Greater Fire Resistance on their armor/clothing.

----------


## Aegis013

> OK. Levi will make arcane knowledge checks on the traps to determine his next actions.
> 
> *Knowledge (Arcana) check to determine the trap 1 is a magic item or trap with permanency spell cast on them:* [roll0]
> 
> *Knowledge (Arcana) check to determine the trap 2 is a magic item or trap with permanency spell cast on them:* [roll1]


They're magic traps, which are magic items. If it was permanency the Area Dispel magic would be effective since permanency is a spell cast on an object and Dispel Magic explicitly states those can be dispelled by Area Dispel.

----------


## Thundercracker

knowledge arcana on the nature of the second trap after observing its effects, take 10 for 26

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail only prepares the one mass resist energy, however she does have a +2 vs fire spells and can add another+3 from her healing kicker. But that's all she can do sadly

----------


## QuadraticGish

Alright, Orchid can burn the 3rd level infusion for the Greater Fire Resist for it.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Alright, I'm back folks. Indeed had Corona, but I'm fine now.

Reading through the issue with the trap, could we just teleport past the triggers? This could allow us either to avoid them completely or to access their mechanism without entering the area they cover. With Blink Shirt I can Blink up to 50 ft as many times as I want, and while I technically can't take anyone along that is easily bypassed by jumping into my bag of holding.




> escape stone 	500
> abyssal bloodiron kukri	3833.33
> abyssal bloodiron kukri	3833.33
> +1	4000
> +1	4000
> mithral fullplate	4947
> +1	1000
> 
> leave 996.33 gp left over.   
> Let me know if anything is wrong with my math.


Now before I forget addressing this, you overspent there. I can do the +1 on each item as well with Iron Soul Forgemaster, so you won't have to pay full price but 52.5%+15% comission, saving about a third of the cost.
Oh, and for anyone getting armor done by me I recommend Ysgardian Heartwire, Exalted Deeds p. 38. 1500 GP market price, +2 against critical hit confirmations. Situational, but it can really save your ass from a lucky roll.

----------


## Aegis013

> Alright, I'm back folks. Indeed had Corona, but I'm fine now.
> 
> Reading through the issue with the trap, could we just teleport past the triggers? This could allow us either to avoid them completely or to access their mechanism without entering the area they cover. With Blink Shirt I can Blink up to 50 ft as many times as I want, and while I technically can't take anyone along that is easily bypassed by jumping into my bag of holding.


Glad you're back and recovered.

You can definitely teleport past the trapped area. You'd likely want to leave the haversacks outside of the bag since extradimensional spaces in extradimensional spaces may not play nice together, but Blink Shirt's limitless teleports would let you ferry them all past the traps without issue.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Oh yeah I'd have to carry all extradimensional space on myself to avoid issues, but otherwise seems it's good. We can just leave the trap for now and double back later, and either way approaching it from opposite the intended side will in likelihood make it easier to access to disable.

----------


## Yas392

Levi can teleport via thought travel so he can help with the load.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I really, want to get those traps first just to know how much cash they'll net us, but you guys have a point that we should resolve this after we clear the place.

----------


## Yas392

> I really, want to get those traps first just to know how much cash they'll net us, but you guys have a point that we should resolve this after we clear the place.


So the trap conversion to cash idea came from you?

----------


## whoiam

I'm less of a fan of bypassing the traps, on the basis of not wanting to risk being trapped on the other side if we then run into something we need to kite... or more traps.

----------


## dantiesilva

Main problem is we can't find them without setting them off, and as there are two the chances of finding AND disarming even one of them is small. We can always retreat and teleport over again if need be. Is it ideal, no, but it seems our best option at this moment.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> So the trap conversion to cash idea came from you?


The first time we ran into a magical trap, I think everyone mutual agreed to grab it for the cash. I think that one in particular was worth 25k pre-split.

----------


## Yas392

> The first time we ran into a magical trap, I think everyone mutual agreed to grab it for the cash. I think that one in particular was worth 25k pre-split.


Our characters did?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Our characters did?


Err, that was before rerecruitment happened.

----------


## Thundercracker

> So the trap conversion to cash idea came from you?


Came from GM.

Any additional info for. Knowledge arcana check?

----------


## Yas392

> Err, that was before rerecruitment happened.


This brings context to the previous statements.

*EDIT:* Also waiting for the result of the spellcraft check.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I'll have a post up tomorrow.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* Can Levi fabricate the blockage into a protective cover for Alistar to block the flame blast as he is going in?

----------


## Aegis013

Yes, you know the origin point of the Blast of the Flame, so you could Fabricate material using the new vestige to create something that provides cover from the Blast, just be aware it may get destroyed by the Blasts during the Search and Disarm process.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Did we ever see how much damage the trap causes? I wonder how long I could facetank it to let the disarmers work.

edit: and if anyone is able to identify the exact spell of the teleport trap, it may be mind-affecting or size-restricted in which case we can deliberately trigger it by someone it can't affect.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Did we ever see how much damage the trap causes? I wonder how long I could facetank it to let the disarmers work.
> 
> edit: and if anyone is able to identify the exact spell of the teleport trap, it may be mind-affecting or size-restricted in which case we can deliberately trigger it by someone it can't affect.


We already have seen it work on the swarms which I'm pretty sure are already mindless. Don't know about the size of the swarm though.

----------


## Aegis013

I didn't roll for the damage on the swarms, but since both traps exude a moderate aura (CL 6-11) for a magic item the Blast of Flame will do somewhere between 6d6 and 11d6 fire damage per round. If I'm not rolling, it means it's unlikely a successful Reflex save would keep the swarms alive, so it's on the higher end of that range.

And yes, the Teleporter trap will affect even mindless / immune to mind-affecting creatures. Swarms available from the Summon Swarm spell/invocation occupy 10x10ft so it can probably transport Large size at least. Hard to test anything larger.

----------


## Yas392

> Yes, you know the origin point of the Blast of the Flame, so you could Fabricate material using the new vestige to create something that provides cover from the Blast, just be aware it may get destroyed by the Blasts during the Search and Disarm process.


Blockage can tank the blast. It has 600 HP. Not sure if it changes during the fabrication process.

*EDIT:* Now that I think of it. Levi can spam Major creation at will so he can setup layers of cover before Alistar goes in. I will edit that in.

----------


## Aegis013

> Blockage can tank the blast. It has 600 HP. Not sure if it changes during the fabrication process.
> 
> *EDIT:* Now that I think of it. Levi can spam Major creation at will so he can setup layers of cover before Alistar goes in. I will edit that in.


Blockades only exist for 3 rounds, as the Blockade spell, and you can only use it once per 5 rounds. Using Major Creation for something unlikely to be destroyed and that will have sufficient time and Fabricating it into something to provide cover is a solid way to go even if it requires the team to wait for over an hour during set up. With that and the Dimensional Anchor, whoever is searching and disarming should have impunity to search the protected area.

----------


## Yas392

Can Wraiths Aid Another?

----------


## Aegis013

They're not trained in Disable Device, so not in this case.

----------


## Yas392

> They're not trained in Disable Device, so not in this case.


This is also the case of unseen servant. That crosses out collar of perpetual attendance.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I am just not winning on these initiative rolls.

----------


## Yas392

Do we have surprise rounds?

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge devotion, what does Alistair know about this creatures strengths and weaknesses? (1d20+21)[*27*]

----------


## Yas392

*Knowledge (Arcana) on Cryohydra:* (1d20+15)[*32*]

----------


## TheFallenOne

Should we try to take any of the heads? In my experience it is easier to overwhelm the main body with damage, as the hydra gets +8 from size on the opposed Sunder attack roll. Too high a chance to waste my attack. Liselle can do it though, with +4 from twohanded weapon plus her own enlargement. I can also debuff the hydra with Entangling Exhalation for a -2 on its roll, though if I do that someone else would need to provide the fire damage to seal the stumps.

Maneuver rolls (1d5)[*3*] (1d4)[*1*] (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## dantiesilva

I planned on using obscuring mist up on its heads to give us concealment for a round or two. It's not perfect but the extra SA dice to our rogues damage output plus the very small chance they may miss I thought may be worth a turn. Followed up by me either casting healing spirit to get me a partner to help keep you all alive for this battle, or a mass clw depending on how much damage so many people took.

Round 3 I had open as I was planning on saving delay death for the death door.

----------


## Aegis013

No surprise round, it had become aware something was on the other side of the door prior to the door being opened just like the party. Nobody was caught totally unaware on either side.




> Knowledge devotion, what does Alistair know about this creatures strengths and weaknesses? [roll0]





> *Knowledge (Arcana) on Cryohydra:* [roll0]


Cryohydras have a number of strengths:
They have enormous bodies, and can stretch their necks out to try to rip apart prey with impressive coordination (able to make as many bite attacks as they have heads as a standard action against any enemies within range, including 10 attacks on one target). 

They can exhale jets of freezing cold gas from all of their heads simultaneously, each head dealing 3d6 cold with its jet, with a Reflex save for each jet DC 20 to half the incoming damage. It takes some time for the Hydra to catch its breath before it can utilize this attack again, like most creatures that utilize breath weapons.

They recover from non-fatal wounds exceptionally quickly (Fast Healing 20). The healing process will stop if it dies.

They have excellent senses, Dark vision, Low-light vision, Scent, and fairly high perception.

Otherwise they're basically big bruisers.

Cryohyrdas have few weaknesses:
They're a bit slow with 20ft movement, though that's not much of an issue in an enclosed space such as this. They swim at the same speed, though there's no bodies of water around.

They're not very nimble, tending to rely on their thick hide, scaly armor and fast healing rather than avoiding attacks.

They're not very smart. It may have 10 brains, but they're all very small.

If you can cut off a head somehow (perhaps a vorpal weapon), the stump can be cauterized with fire damage to prevent the head from regrowing.

----------


## QuadraticGish

We can just knock it unconscious by doing enough damage and then sunder the heads off right? Orchid has 3 fireball scrolls to use for this. If nothing else, she's carrying 9 stacks of firewood on her so maybe we could build a big bonfire and use that after we knock it unconscious.

----------


## Aegis013

> We can just knock it unconscious by doing enough damage and then sunder the heads off right? Orchid has 3 fireball scrolls to use for this. If nothing else, she's carrying 9 stacks of firewood on her so maybe we could build a big bonfire and use that after we knock it unconscious.


It doesn't have true regeneration. You do enough damage and it'll just be dead, at which point the fire would be unnecessary.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> It doesn't have true regeneration. You do enough damage and it'll just be dead, at which point the fire would be unnecessary.


Ah, so excessive violence can be an answer. In that case, Orchid could spam glitterdusts at it until it goes blind.  That 50% concealment would help a lot provided it doesn't have blindfight. Save that, Orchid could also try to take the frontlines considering her cloak has concealment on it and Wraithstrike would probably let her cut right through it.

----------


## Aegis013

> ... provided it doesn't have blindfight. ....


The book entry for Hyrdas of 9 heads or more do. This one could be special and have a different feat, but there's no indication this one isn't a standard cryohyrda.

----------


## dantiesilva

@QuadraticGish if you have anything more useful the 50% isn't going to be much more useful than the 20% with it having blind fighting, otherwise I could just go for healing spirit turn 1 instead of the small chance concealment helps us. Up to you as Abigail goes after you.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Can't go wrong with haste in that case.

----------


## Yas392

Can Levi command his wraith to enter its body and sap its vitality while inside?

----------


## Aegis013

> Can Levi command his wraith to enter its body and sap its vitality while inside?


Incorporeal traits allow an incorporeal creature to enter and remain inside a solid object, as long as the incorporeal creature is adjacent to the edge of the object. Incorporeal creatures can also pass through other creatures, however, nothing in their rules overrides the normal rules that two creatures can't share the same space. Therefore, no. 

You could have the wraith fly through the hydra to the opposite side, provoking AoOs (though it should be safe to do so since the hydra's bites can't hurt an incorporeal creature) and position it to provide flanking for any melee combatants, but it can't remain inside of another creature.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Incorporeal traits allow an incorporeal creature to enter and remain inside a solid object, as long as the incorporeal creature is adjacent to the edge of the object. Incorporeal creatures can also pass through other creatures, however, nothing in their rules overrides the normal rules that two creatures can't share the same space. Therefore, no. 
> 
> You could have the wraith fly through the hydra to the opposite side, provoking AoOs (though it should be safe to do so since the hydra's bites can't hurt an incorporeal creature) and position it to provide flanking for any melee combatants, but it can't remain inside of another creature.


I thought monsters that were two or more size categories higher than each other could share a space? Actually, off hand, don't you share a space with your mount if you're riding one? Not relevant at all, I know.

----------


## Yas392

> Incorporeal traits allow an incorporeal creature to enter and remain inside a solid object, as long as the incorporeal creature is adjacent to the edge of the object. Incorporeal creatures can also pass through other creatures, however, nothing in their rules overrides the normal rules that two creatures can't share the same space. Therefore, no. 
> 
> You could have the wraith fly through the hydra to the opposite side, provoking AoOs (though it should be safe to do so since the hydra's bites can't hurt an incorporeal creature) and position it to provide flanking for any melee combatants, but it can't remain inside of another creature.


OK.

For future reference, Levi will automatically share knowledge with party from knowledge checks he make for monsters/hostile creatures to reduce the hassle of creating a post to inform the party IC so the party can make plans after the knowledge check is rolled.

----------


## Aegis013

> I thought monsters that were two or more size categories higher than each other could share a space? Actually, off hand, don't you share a space with your mount if you're riding one? Not relevant at all, I know.


It's three+ size categories (PHB pg 148) and its only for passing through, not occupying the same square/space. Though if I'm understanding Yas392's desired outcome, which is to have the Wraith hide inside of the Hydra's body and automatically drain con every round the answer is a definite no. The Wraiths are basically going to trivialize this encounter enough already without bending the rules to help them.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> It's three+ size categories (PHB pg 148) and its only for passing through, not occupying the same square/space. Though if I'm understanding Yas392's desired outcome, which is to have the Wraith hide inside of the Hydra's body and automatically drain con every round the answer is a definite no. The Wraiths are basically going to trivialize this encounter enough already without bending the rules to help them.


Ah, okay. It's another nuanced difference between 3.5 and PF getting me again.

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge take 10 for 31: Can the Hydra affect the wraiths?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Knowledge take 10 for 31: Can the Hydra affect the wraiths?


Huh. If it can't then the wraith could just poke it to death while we just play cards until the hydra fails enough saves. Then again, maybe it has a breath weapon. In that case, I'd rather we try to tag team it so we can preserve the wraith for future fights in this dungeon.

----------


## Yas392

> Knowledge take 10 for 31: Can the Hydra affect the wraiths?


Somewhat. They have breath weapons but they need to pinpoint the wraith which is impossible without the right magic/magical senses.

----------


## Aegis013

> Somewhat. They have breath weapons but they need to pinpoint the wraith which is impossible without the right magic/magical senses.


Wraiths aren't invisible. In the open room the hydra will just be able to see them unless they're explicitly instructed to, say, hide inside of the floor and attack from there. The Wraiths would suffer a 50% miss chance for doing so as they can't see through solid matter either. If the rather unintelligent Hydra has enough smarts to ready action to exhale on any appearing Wraith, it could still fight back, but it might take it some time to figure out what's going on since Hydras have animal-level intelligence and each breath weapon would only have a 50% chance to hit incorporeal.

In a battle between two Wraiths and this Cryohydra, I'd bet on the Wraiths personally but it's not impossible the Hydra could triumph if it was quite lucky.

----------


## Yas392

> Wraiths aren't invisible. In the open room the hydra will just be able to see them unless they're explicitly instructed to, say, hide inside of the floor and attack from there. The Wraiths would suffer a 50% miss chance for doing so as they can't see through solid matter either. If the rather unintelligent Hydra has enough smarts to ready action to exhale on any appearing Wraith, it could still fight back, but it might take it some time to figure out what's going on since Hydras have animal-level intelligence and each breath weapon would only have a 50% chance to hit incorporeal.
> 
> In a battle between two Wraiths and this Cryohydra, I'd bet on the Wraiths personally but it's not impossible the Hydra could triumph if it was quite lucky.


I see. I thought ethereal and incorporeal are the same but they have their nuances.

*EDIT:* Did the attacks trigger the wraith attack?

----------


## Aegis013

> I see. I thought ethereal and incorporeal are the same but they have their nuances.
> 
> *EDIT:* Did the attacks trigger the wraith attack?


Yes, but it doesn't really matter when Liselle alone did more than 150% of the enemy's total HP in damage.

I added in that the Wraith made its attack, but there's not a lot of point in actually going through the rolls since the enemy is very very dead.

----------


## Yas392

Anything noteworthy happening in Hydra room from Levi's checks?

----------


## Aegis013

You found everything in the Hydra room, there was nothing left to discover.

----------


## Yas392

I mean those portable like beakers, articles of clothing, etc.

----------


## Aegis013

You can take that stuff you want though the merchants in Solum won't pay you anything for it. Other than the big items (kiln/forge), anything worth selling seems to have been taken when this laboratory was previously ransacked.

----------


## Yas392

Levi is not taking those to sell.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid has the effects of a cloak of minor displacement, so I'm gonna need rolls against her 20% miss chance for all attack rolls above 26 unless they're packing true seeing. Also, do their attacks count as magic for DR? Fortunately, it at least looks like it's no more than 30 damage taken before accounting for that stuff.

----------


## Aegis013

Displacement would be effective, and their attacks aren't considered magic so DR would work.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Concealment rolls(20 and below causes a miss): (1d100)[*100*] (1d100)[*62*] RIP. Alright, that's 24 damage instead.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* If I am reading "explored" correctly, Levi's checks on the laboratory yielded nothing?

----------


## Thundercracker

Would invisibility purge reveal them?

----------


## Aegis013

> *@Aegis013* If I am reading "explored" correctly, Levi's checks on the laboratory yielded nothing?


Correct, everything there was to find in the laboratory was found.




> Would invisibility purge reveal them?


Yes, it would make them visible while they're Ethereal, but you wouldn't be able to interact with them unless using force effects or traveling to the Ethereal Plane yourself.

----------


## Yas392

*Knowledge (Planes) on creatures:* (1d20+18)[*27*]

*EDIT:* Levi has see invisibility on. Does he not noticed them?

----------


## Aegis013

In this particular case, no. They weren't Ethereal prior to appearing around Orchid, it was as though they were suddenly conjured around Orchid. It likely has to do with the large bronze sculpture.

----------


## TheFallenOne

So I guess we really need to unload whatever we can into them right now before they vanish again. Area of effect if possible, even at the risk of friendly fire. Or maybe better, do we still have a scroll of Mass Snake's Swiftness? We got a lot of combined melee power so I would expect this beats a Fireball each is likely to survive unless hit by further attacks.

Maneuver rolls (1d5)[*2*] (1d4)[*1*] (1d3)[*1*]

----------


## Yas392

Yeah. This phase spider like encounter is going to be annoying to deadly unless our characters don't do something immediate.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> So I guess we really need to unload whatever we can into them right now before they vanish again. Area of effect if possible, even at the risk of friendly fire. Or maybe better, do we still have a scroll of Mass Snake's Swiftness? We got a lot of combined melee power so I would expect this beats a Fireball each is likely to survive unless hit by further attacks.


Nope, and I rolled poorly in init. I didn't consider situations where it might be more useful than haste considering that they specifically don't stack with _any_ other source of gaining more attacks.

----------


## dantiesilva

It won't be deadly, Abigale by this point can out heal what most things do for damage. And if they focus fire it makes it even easier for her.

----------


## whoiam

So, assuming I looked up the right monster listing, Liselle's Dorje of Energy Missile should work pretty well here. 7d6 elemental damage to 5 of them per shot. That said... I don't think we have anyone trained in _Use Psionic Device_, do we? if we did, I would have been happy to pass it off to someone else and take Liselle into melee...

----------


## QuadraticGish

> So, assuming I looked up the right monster listing, Liselle's Dorje of Energy Missile should work pretty well here. 7d6 elemental damage to 5 of them per shot. That said... I don't think we have anyone trained in _Use Psionic Device_, do we? if we did, I would have been happy to pass it off to someone else and take Liselle into melee...


Maybe I should ask out how much exp it would be to get access to the psionic artificer stuff and UPD as a class skill.

----------


## Yas392

> It won't be deadly, Abigale by this point can out heal what most things do for damage. And if they focus fire it makes it even easier for her.


Oh yeah, I forget that we have a healer on the team. And we have mitigators as well (Orchid's Aura, Healing Devotion). 

This is going to be an annoying fight at least.

----------


## whoiam

> Maybe I should ask out how much exp it would be to get access to the psionic artificer stuff and UPD as a class skill.


Ooh... if alternate class features are buyable, I'm so gonna ask for the Spell-to-Power Erudite's _learning spells as powers_ mechanic (since there's a market selling arcane scrolls up in Solum that Liselle would then be able to learn...)

----------


## Aegis013

> Ooh... if alternate class features are buyable, I'm so gonna ask for the Spell-to-Power Erudite's _learning spells as powers_ mechanic (since there's a market selling arcane scrolls up in Solum that Liselle would then be able to learn...)


Other classes' features aren't available to buy for XP, but Magic-Psionics transparency means UMD can sub for UPD or vice versa. Though if the particular item needs you to invest your own PP or something that could be a potential obstacle, but I don't think that would matter for a Dorje.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Other classes' features aren't available to buy for XP, but Magic-Psionics transparency means UMD can sub for UPD or vice versa. Though if the particular item needs you to invest your own PP or something that could be a potential obstacle, but I don't think that would matter for a Dorje.


Huh, if that's the case then can I make psionic items as I do magic items provided I have the relevant feats?

----------


## TheFallenOne

Kindly imagine Solstafir to utter a string of forum-inappropriate profanity when the marauder bodies vanish, preventing him from harvesting a pleasant 8 points of Essentia for the rest of the Delve.

----------


## whoiam

> Other classes' features aren't available to buy for XP, but Magic-Psionics transparency means UMD can sub for UPD or vice versa. Though if the particular item needs you to invest your own PP or something that could be a potential obstacle, but I don't think that would matter for a Dorje.


As I recall, that's not usually considered part of the RAW of magic/psionics transparency - it makes the effects equivalent, but not the skills or feats - so no using metapsionic feats on spells, or making dorjes with _craft wand_, or swapping UMD for UPD or the like.

Personally, I've no issue if you want to house rule some or all of that in, but its not actually written in the rule anywhere, which is why I didn't assume that Orchid could use Liselle's Dorjes.




> Psionics-Magic Transparency
> Though not explicitly called out in the spell descriptions or magic item descriptions, spells, spell-like abilities, and magic items that could potentially affect psionics do affect psionics.
> 
> When the rule about psionics-magic transparency is in effect, it has the following ramifications.
> 
> Spell resistance is effective against powers, using the same mechanics. Likewise, power resistance is effective against spells, using the same mechanics as spell resistance. If a creature has one kind of resistance, it is assumed to have the other. (The effects have similar ends despite having been brought about by different means.)
> 
> All spells that dispel magic have equal effect against powers of the same level using the same mechanics, and vice versa.
> 
> The spell detect magic detects powers, their number, and their strength and location within 3 rounds (though a Psicraft check is necessary to identify the discipline of the psionic aura).


As for Other Classes' Features, I don't think either of us were _technically_ asking for that. Erudite is a Psion variant (giving the psionic equivalent of 'scribing scrolls into your spell book' in exchange for not picking a discipline at level 1), Spell-to-Power Erudite is another (you give up the 1st level bonus feat to extend the Erudite power learning mechanism to also include arcane spells), and Psionic Artificer is an Artificer variant (giving psionic item creation feats instead of magic ones, and UPD instead of UMD).

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge devotion: (1d20+21)[*33*]
What is the statue and what are its strengths / weaknesses?

----------


## Yas392

Can Levi shatter the sculpture?

----------


## Aegis013

> As I recall, that's not usually considered part of the RAW of magic/psionics transparency - it makes the effects equivalent, but not the skills or feats - so no using metapsionic feats on spells, or making dorjes with _craft wand_, or swapping UMD for UPD or the like.
> 
> Personally, I've no issue if you want to house rule some or all of that in, but its not actually written in the rule anywhere, which is why I didn't assume that Orchid could use Liselle's Dorjes.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Other Classes' Features, I don't think either of us were _technically_ asking for that. Erudite is a Psion variant (giving the psionic equivalent of 'scribing scrolls into your spell book' in exchange for not picking a discipline at level 1), Spell-to-Power Erudite is another (you give up the 1st level bonus feat to extend the Erudite power learning mechanism to also include arcane spells), and Psionic Artificer is an Artificer variant (giving psionic item creation feats instead of magic ones, and UPD instead of UMD).


You're right. I must've been conflating a houserule interpretation that has been used at my table before. Seems a bit strange to me to have that somewhat arbitrary separation, so I'd be open to expanding Magic-Psionics transparency if desired.




> Knowledge devotion: [roll0]
> What is the statue and what are its strengths / weaknesses?


It's a Dungeon Magic item/object, it's not a creature. Being crafted of bronze, it would fall under Architecture and Engineering to determine its stats, I don't think that's one of Alistair's knowledges. Its strengths are likely being enormous and made of metal, giving it hardness and high HP. Its weakness is probably being an object and not a creature.




> Can Levi shatter the sculpture?


Area shatter doesn't work on metal, and targeted shatter won't break anything weighing more than 10 pounds per caster level, this thing is enormous and probably enormously heavy.
Dispel Magic might be able to stall whatever it's charging up for though, since it is a magic item/object.

----------


## Aegis013

Sorry Quadratic, I forgot to roll the 20% miss chance.
For the two that met or exceeded your 28 AC:
Misses on a 1: (1d5)[*5*], (1d5)[*1*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Sorry Quadratic, I forgot to roll the 20% miss chance.
> For the two that met or exceeded your 28 AC:
> Misses on a 1: [roll0], [roll1]


It's fine. 

Alright, so I think it might be hard to roll a dispel check high enough to stop the magic, so I instead propose violence with adamantine weapons, hoping that it doesn't have more than 20 hardness. Orchid has a single Adamantine Raptor arrow and a set of 40 she bought in her haversack if anyone wants to use those. Her beast claws are made of adamantine so she can cut through it with melee easily(theoretically). Anyone else have adamantine weapons? I can't really think of anything else Orchid would have access to in regards to killing it quicker than melee with adamantine weapons and good old haste.

----------


## Aegis013

Bronze is definitely not as hard as adamantine, so that is an option. You may just have to deal with being accosted by Marauders from time to time while breaking the object.

----------


## whoiam

So, are we expanding transparency to include the UMD/UPD skills? If so, I'll toss Orchid the Dorje. Either way, I guess Lis'll be going after the statue with her adamantine heavy flail.

----------


## Aegis013

> So, are we expanding transparency to include the UMD/UPD skills? If so, I'll toss Orchid the Dorje. Either way, I guess Lis'll be going after the statue with her adamantine heavy flail.


I'm fine with that, though if any players aren't comfortable with it, speak it up. I'll have to assume silence is acceptance.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Does the statue seem solidly anchored? Removing it from its position might disrupt whatever it's doing. Given the size and material it must have considerable weight, but then my zombie has an overhead press of 8,320 pounds, and can push or drag five times that much.

Oh, and I guess I really should clear up now how Incarnate Avatar works. It has four different bonuses depending on alignment, but of course we are not using that. So, can I choose which bonus I get, and if so is it a fixed decision or can I switch between them?

----------


## Aegis013

> Does the statue seem solidly anchored? Removing it from its position might disrupt whatever it's doing. Given the size and material it must have considerable weight, but then my zombie has an overhead press of 8,320 pounds, and can push or drag five times that much.
> 
> Oh, and I guess I really should clear up now how Incarnate Avatar works. It has four different bonuses depending on alignment, but of course we are not using that. So, can I choose which bonus I get, and if so is it a fixed decision or can I switch between them?


Based on when Solstafir hit it with Mountain Hammer, it's definitely solidly anchored.

When you shape or bind Incarnate Avatar, choose which benefit you want to gain. You'd need to use Rapid Meldshaping or similar to change benefits mid-delve, though I believe Rapid Meldshaping would unbind it if it was previously bound, while letting you change the shaped benefit. Without any external thing like Rapid Meldshaping, it'd pretty much be pick which benefit on it you want for the delve.

----------


## Thundercracker

Do we have line of sight / effect to the statue from outside the room?

If the monsters are triggered by being in the room, we could back up and blast it from a distance.

----------


## Aegis013

With the door open, yes. You have LoS/LoE to the object.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Sorry made an error there, Lightning Gauntlets should only apply on the first attack. So I'm gonna remove its Essentia and put it into Soulbound Weapon instead for a further plus 3 attack and damage from enhancement bonus.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Ah, damn, spent too much time putting my post together that whoiam took an action before I posted.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Can we post now Aegis, or is there something more?

----------


## Aegis013

Feel free to post.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Listen check: (1d20+7)[*21*]

----------


## dantiesilva

Listen (1d20+6)[*17*] 

I'm at work now but getting the roll out of the way to see if she heard it or not.

Okay so she def heard it. And though she was raised in the church of pelor she hasn't really been back in a while, so her knowing other religions at least basic greetings I would say would be higher as she tries to find something that's closer to her. Would you agree @DM? If so she would say something along the lines of

"Though the road is long and winding, one always welcomes the traveler to sit by their fire in the promise of peace and companionship until that trust is broken." Followed by introducing herself

----------


## Aegis013

Abigale would definitely know appropriate greetings for clergy of Fharlanghn, as would anybody else in the group with ranks in Knowledge Religion. What you propose there would work perfectly.

----------


## dantiesilva

Just got home, I will be posting shortly

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Just got home, I will be posting shortly


I'll wait then. I had something on mind, but it might be better to see what you do.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Just realized our friend here is missing his haversack and made no mention of losing something so significant.

----------


## Aegis013

Honestly I just forgot about it since it wasn't in his stat block. Pretty easy to come up with a post hoc explanation though if you want Gulin to provide one.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* Nothing from dispel?

----------


## Aegis013

There was nothing there to dispel.

----------


## dantiesilva

Would Abigail know when his group went into the Dungeon? Was it this round like us, or was he not one of the people she saw? I am curious if this may have been his last delve while we are on our newer one.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Does artificer count as a spontaneous caster for recovering slots through a Memento Magica?

----------


## Aegis013

> Would Abigail know when his group went into the Dungeon? Was it this round like us, or was he not one of the people she saw? I am curious if this may have been his last delve while we are on our newer one.


He's not in the same rotation as your group, so there's no telling how long he or his group have been here. Generally a different group is sent in each day, so he may have been sent yesterday or months ago in Solum time.




> Does artificer count as a spontaneous caster for recovering slots through a Memento Magica?


Infusions don't use spell slots is my understanding of RAW. I could be talked into a different stance though.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> He's not in the same rotation as your group, so there's no telling how long he or his group have been here. Generally a different group is sent in each day, so he may have been sent yesterday or months ago in Solum time.
> 
> 
> 
> Infusions don't use spell slots is my understanding of RAW. I could be talked into a different stance though.


This statement is what lead me to asking. "They function just like spells and follow all the rules for spells."(ECS 31) Otherwise, the only other mention is that they're called infusion slots like once at the end.

----------


## Aegis013

> This statement is what lead me to asking. "They function just like spells and follow all the rules for spells."(ECS 31) Otherwise, the only other mention is that they're called infusion slots like once at the end.


I do see that quote. In that case, yes the Memento Magica would work. I would normally interpret "functions just like x" to even mean you could apply metamagic or other auxiliary effects around spells to infusions as long as there is a reasonable way to apply it.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* How much time has passed? Are our buffs still active?

----------


## Aegis013

Likely about two hours from the delve's start. Levi spent about an hour setting up cover in the first trap room and another 10 minute assuming a single layer of cover here as each Major Creation takes 10 minutes.

If retroactive re-application of buffs or the like is deemed necessary it'll be allowed, but I'm going to make the IC post.

----------


## Yas392

Is the Materialization (Major Creation) a spell-like ability?

----------


## Aegis013

> Is the Materialization (Major Creation) a spell-like ability?


Vestige granted abilities are Supernatural Abilities though I realize now looking at the description for the Binder Vestiges that I should have specified that all components of the granted ability are as the spell with EBL = CL for determining any variable factors (i.e. range, duration) rather than say "cast Major Creation as the spell". A bit poorly worded on my part, I had intended it to be an extremely versatile out of combat tool, keeping the 10 minute cast time, to be used in conjunction with the Fabricate ability, which is exactly how it has been used so far.

----------


## Yas392

> Vestige granted abilities are Supernatural Abilities though I realize now looking at the description for the Binder Vestiges that I should have specified that all components of the granted ability are as the spell with EBL = CL for determining any variable factors (i.e. range, duration) rather than say "cast Major Creation as the spell". A bit poorly worded on my part, I had intended it to be an extremely versatile out of combat tool, keeping the 10 minute cast time, to be used in conjunction with the Fabricate ability, which is exactly how it has been used so far.


Thanks for the clarification.

Anything from swarm he sent? Levi's action is to send one in which is what I meant by following his previous plan of action. He will hold off area dispel for now. 

*Knowledge (Arcana) on orb to see if he gets more information than what has already been known by Alistar:* (1d20+15)[*17*]

----------


## Thundercracker

Gotta get me one of those raptor arrows

----------


## Aegis013

> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Anything from swarm he sent? Levi's action is to send one in which is what I meant by following his previous plan of action. He will hold off area dispel for now. 
> 
> *Knowledge (Arcana) on orb to see if he gets more information than what has already been known by Alistar:* [roll0]


Missed the bit about following through with normal scouting plan, added a post since it would net you some information about the orb.

----------


## Yas392

Isn't that for caster level? He got flat bonus from inquisition domain.

----------


## Aegis013

> Isn't that for caster level? He got flat bonus from inquisition domain.


Ah, from the Planar Touchstone. Would you mind indicating that is the domain selection next to the Planar Touchstone feat in your bought feats section? It would allow you to have the +12.

----------


## dantiesilva

While it's inactive could we plop it in a bag of holding? If so it would be locked away safe until a later time in which we are prepared to deal with and deactivate it. In Sol we could lock it in a room with us with our saves buffed and cold resistance so that it's chances of effecting us are slim to none.

----------


## Aegis013

You probably wouldn't be able to sell an autonomous magic item that freezes whoever buys it though, and there's no telling what it would do to any items stored in your extra-dimensional space with it.

----------


## Yas392

> Ah, from the Planar Touchstone. Would you mind indicating that is the domain selection next to the Planar Touchstone feat in your bought feats section? It would allow you to have the +12.


Added the domain beside it.

----------


## TheFallenOne

I have to wonder whether we'll actually manage to find someone willing to pay a half market price of 30,000 GP for Staffy.

Oh well, if all else fails Orchid can use Retain Essence and eat the intelligent staff for its XP creation cost. That would be funny.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I have to wonder whether we'll actually manage to find someone willing to pay a half market price of 30,000 GP for Staffy.
> 
> Oh well, if all else fails Orchid can use Retain Essence and eat the intelligent staff for its XP creation cost. That would be funny.


Turn it into a relic then Abigail could use it and keep people to hurt out of combat while she heals them before pooping them back into the fray.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I have to wonder whether we'll actually manage to find someone willing to pay a half market price of 30,000 GP for Staffy.
> 
> Oh well, if all else fails Orchid can use Retain Essence and eat the intelligent staff for its XP creation cost. That would be funny.


Yeah, I think we'd have to pay someone to take him off our hands. Otherwise, it might take some convincing to get Orchid to do it since she doesn't want anything to do with it already.

----------


## Aegis013

Yas392, only you can decide when Staffy has gotten too annoying, and Staffy isn't casting Dimension Door right now, it's just trying to convince the group to set it down and treat it like another person instead of a quarterstaff in a very annoying manner. 

Was Staffy's talent at being annoying what caused the downfall of the other group of delvers? Maybe.

----------


## Yas392

> Yas392, only you can decide when Staffy has gotten too annoying, and Staffy isn't casting Dimension Door right now, it's just trying to convince the group to set it down and treat it like another person instead of a quarterstaff in a very annoying manner. 
> 
> Was Staffy's talent at being annoying what caused the downfall of the other group of delvers? Maybe.


Not annoying yet. He is watching Abigail to see how she reacts to the staff then will decide.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Hey Dante, I think you're confusing Orchid and Liselle here. It's Liselle who had her former gang members go down here.

----------


## dantiesilva

My bad, and thank you for correcting me. I'll go fix that now.

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge planes, dungeonwering, nature , at +21:
(3d20)[*15*][*10*][*18*](43)

----------


## Yas392

*Knowledge (Planes):* (1d20+18)[*38*]

----------


## TheFallenOne

I would assume the two dead Delvers from the ice room died more than an hour ago? Otherwise I could harvest 2 Essentia from them.

Maneuver rolls (1d5)[*5*] (1d4)[*2*] (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## Aegis013

> I would assume the two dead Delvers from the ice room died more than an hour ago? Otherwise I could harvest 2 Essentia from them.
> 
> Maneuver rolls [roll0] [roll1] [roll2]


Technically, they probably died more than an hour ago, but due to the preservative nature of the ice, you can still get the Essentia.

----------


## dantiesilva

I am still well off on spells, and with delay death on one person and a bunch of healing, with some minor buffs and debuffs I think we should be fine, add in all of the minions we have plus the unicorn I can summon to add to the mix+ball of healing to help me keep everyone alive, it shouldn't be to hard.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid can bring up anything spell up to 4th level and can toss up any armor enchantments up to +3, so if anyone has suggestions let me know.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Hrm, I was hoping for a lot more monsters to kill before the Death Door so I can max out my Essentia. Too bad both the marauders and succubus bailed.

All that pales though in comparison to finding a Horn of Plenty. I tried getting one of these on the market for a long time. So, I guess we'll have a nice and hopefully not last supper before going for it. Temp HP, immunity to poison and fear is a nice package.

----------


## dantiesilva

> All that pales though in comparison to finding a Horn of Plenty. I tried getting one of these on the market for a long time. So, I guess we'll have a nice and hopefully not last supper before going for it. Temp HP, immunity to poison and fear is a nice package.


I can't disagree with the Horn of Plenty, it was a key item to the early builds of this character when it was a bard/cleric using Healing Hymn. But given my main job for this was healing I thought that the best thing I could do would take VoP to save gold and boost AC to a point where my healer did not become a hindrance on the group by being able to be hit easily.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Before we buff sequence, I'd like to preface with salvaging the Cryohydra's breath sac. It's not a true dragon, but with xp into research is it possible to repurpose it for use in the Metabolic Fire Graft which normally could be used with the breath sac of a true dragon?

----------


## Aegis013

> Before we buff sequence, I'd like to preface with salvaging the Cryohydra's breath sac. It's not a true dragon, but with xp into research is it possible to repurpose it for use in the Metabolic Fire Graft which normally could be used with the breath sac of a true dragon?


Yes, we can work with that.

----------


## dantiesilva

How would one go about getting the Saint template? I am assuming if xp it would be a lot, but if it is an option it may be worth it for the constant Magic circle against evil as well as the other spell that stops all spells of 3rd level or lower from effecting anyone in said area.

----------


## Yas392

The party is using the Horn of Plenty before they go in, right?

----------


## TheFallenOne

Most definitely I'd say, unless the one hour of time costs up some crucial and irreplacable buffs. Looking at the start of the Delve Abigale's spells had a duration of 80 minutes, can those be renewed?

----------


## dantiesilva

No they can not, all have been expelled and I tend not to double up on the same spell. So unless Orchid used her infusions for Mass conviction and Magic circle against evil there's no way to get them. As for healing lorecall it's useful but not critical to my healing as it only boosts my cl a short amount.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Alright, I can handle Mass Conviction and Magic Circle Against Evil. Any more buffs you guys want to toss out? Considering the shadowy stuff I'm thinking about death ward again.

----------


## dantiesilva

I can cover death ward on three people, or freedom of movement on 3 people. Not both though. I also have delay death prepared for one person.

----------


## Yas392

Favored of the Martyr, Benediction, and Battle Hymn on top of the spells mentioned.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Freedom of Movement on our primary melees definitely.

One thing we definitely need is a Mass Resist Energy ready to be cast _after_ we get through the Death Door to react to whatever awaits us, be it fiery doom, a winter hellscape or rivers of acid.

I think I will start off full tank with Essentia in +armor, universal energy resistance and ability damage reduction. I'm not sure though -4 attack from Iron Guard's Glare is that vital, I expect whatever we'll be fighting will be able to hurt us regardless. It may be better to use Martial Spirit for sustain and shift four Essentia into Therapeutic Mantle once I'm in melee. This lets me heal 3+8 HP from my weapon crystal and 2+9 HP from Martial Spirit everytime I score a melee hit, and any other healing effects on me are enhanced by spell level+8. So, together with my AC and DR it would be incredibly tough to take me down with physical damage long as I can strike back and Abigale is up. I'd draw less aggro though without Iron Guard's Glare so maybe give up that half of my healing and hope it's still enough to tank.

Remember those next to me receive +2 shield AC, and if I have Shield Counter granted I can boost that to a ridonculous *+13* for one attack. I can also use Faith Unswerving to transfer an attack targeting an adjacent ally to myself, though I must have scored a hit on said enemy the turn before.

----------


## Thundercracker

I have one freedom of movement, and haste. 

Also going to cast monster summoning before we go thru, might as well have everything up at the start.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Alright, Orchid will burn 5 infusion on Mass Conviction, Magic Circle against Evil(self), Battle Hymn, and Death Ward on herself and Abigail. That'll leave her with 4 infusions left that could be used for anything she normally has or heightened spell storing items if need be. During this, she'll be trying to close close to Liselle and Solstafir to keep them under the Magic Circle's radius. There's enough tools on hand that she can reliable attack from melee or a distance.

----------


## Aegis013

Whenever everybody is satisfied with the preparations the team has made, we'll start the Death Door encounter.

Always keep in mind, you're not required to take on the Death Door.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Whenever everybody is satisfied with the preparations the team has made, we'll start the Death Door encounter.
> 
> Always keep in mind, you're not required to take on the Death Door.


can i cast a summoning spell before going in, or do we need to wait until after?  i.e. can the summoned creature also pass thru the death door?

----------


## Aegis013

You can cast it beforehand, that's fine.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'll be posting in a few hours.

----------


## TheFallenOne

So, do we have a Mass Resist Energy left or do we need to use Spell Storing Item before going in? We definitely need the option open in case repeated elemental damage, be it from an ability or the environment.

Heroes' Feast temp HP (1d8+6)[*14*]

----------


## dantiesilva

Spell storing. Who needs Freedom of Movement? Sol, Orchid, and Liselle are the main ones but I could cast it on one more if needed. I also can summon my unicorn which gives magic circle against evil, though once it dies it's circle is gone but it would allow us to cover more ground and worry less about being out of it's radius. Add in healing spirit to help her heal for 9 rounds and delay death on someone (who wants it though having it on myself may prove useful as if I don't need to worry about dying I can just keep healing all of you...just a thought).

----------


## dantiesilva

(1d8+6)[*13*] temp hp

----------


## Yas392

*Temp HP:* (1d8+6)[*11*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

(1d8+6)[*13*] temp

----------


## QuadraticGish

Turns out I have two scrolls of Mass Resist Energy kicking around, so we're well covered there.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Ah, that's great. What's the caster level though? 7+ is important as it raises the resistance to 20 and allows to cover the zombie as well.

----------


## Yas392

So mass conviction is CL 11?

----------


## QuadraticGish

The Scrolls are CL 5, while all the infusions Orchid cast are at CL8.

----------


## Yas392

I thought the CL is higher. Ah, well.

Does any of our characters still have buffs they want to apply to the entire group?

----------


## Aegis013

I'll give it until tomorrow at the latest for any final preparations, then I'll assume we're going through the Death Door.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'm all fully cast, as a reminder interfaith blessings effects everyone DIFFERENTLY so you may want to look at the spell.

----------


## Yas392

*Knowledge (Arcana):* (1d20+15)[*17*]

Levi is floating 10 ft above ground.

*EDIT:* I will update the conditions with the new array of buffs.

----------


## dantiesilva

Would a brilliant energy weapon pass through the exalted bonus to armor Abigail gets from VoP? As while it's an Armor bonus it's not really armor.

----------


## Aegis013

> Would a brilliant energy weapon pass through the exalted bonus to armor Abigail gets from VoP? As while it's an Armor bonus it's not really armor.


The weapon enhancement gets its benefit from ignoring nonliving matter, so I'll rule in your favor as I'd think the non-armor armor bonus Abigail gets would still work.

----------


## dantiesilva

Okay thank you, I was unsure how that would interact, not that she often gets attacked but still.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Considering Liselle can act first and potentially stall the guy, I'll cast Displacement on her, hope that will be enough and get it on Solstafir next turn.

----------


## TheFallenOne

I wonder if we can capture him alive, either through nonlethal damage or restraints. Even with a higher level he might be at a considerable disadvantage in grappling and disarm rolls against an enlarged Liselle or my zombie. So I'll give that a try. My zombie has a grapple mod of +22, which is the same as a level 14 full BAB class with 18 base strength, +6 item and +2 from level ups.

Maneuver rolls (1d5)[*5*] (1d4)[*3*] (1d3)[*3*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

I'll leave it to you guys, but there's not guarantee even if we do subdue him that the voice will give us our reward and ticket out without killing him.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I wonder if we can capture him alive, either through nonlethal damage or restraints. Even with a higher level he might be at a considerable disadvantage in grappling and disarm rolls against an enlarged Liselle or my zombie. So I'll give that a try. My zombie has a grapple mod of +22, which is the same as a level 14 full BAB class with 18 base strength, +6 item and +2 from level ups.
> 
> Maneuver rolls [roll0] [roll1] [roll2]





> I'll leave it to you guys, but there's not guarantee even if we do subdue him that the voice will give us our reward and ticket out without killing him.


Personally I am all for just killing him, hes another monster of the dungeon. 

Abigail on the other hand sees this as a way to find a "cure" for whatever the dungeon does to people. So either way I am fine.

----------


## Aegis013

Forgot Liselle has Displacement (1d2)[*1*]
2 is good (enemy misses)
1 is bad (enemy might not miss)

----------


## whoiam

How much reach does his weapon have?

And if Liselle were to activate Karmic Strike, would we volley aoos at each other until one side runs out?

----------


## dantiesilva

Does Abigails Exalted armor bonus count towards Touch AC? And did you incooperate the -4 to attacks from the lumonious armor?




> Additionally, Abigail feels malevolence from the depths of the darkness.
> (1d20+12)[16] Touch attack
> If hit, it deals (8d6)[30] damage
> And requires a Fort DC 20 vs Stun 1 round (Abigail's Fort save (1d20+11)[30])


This is the only one that hits her on the assumption that the VoP exalted stuff doesn't actually count towards Touch, mostly why I am asking.

Also is her unicorn included in the summons as the healing spirit cannot physically be damaged from attacks.

----------


## Yas392

Does snake swiftness breaks invisibility?

----------


## dantiesilva

By RAW it shouldn't as it is not a spell that you are attacking with. It causes others to attack, but you yourself are not.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Ah damn, this would be an _excellent_ occassion for Douse the Flames but sadly I don't ready it.

I _do_ though have Defensive Rebuke, so if I hit with that I gain an AoO every time he targets someone except me. First I'd want to shuffle my Essentia though into Therapeutic Mantle. That way every hit I score heals me 11 HP, so that would hopefully allow me to survive the attack on ally-->AoO from Defensive Rebuke-->AoO from Robilar's Gambit a while.

The biggest problem for this is that it only works while he is adjacent to me, same for Iron Guard's Glare. Do we have a way to tie him down, Dimensional Anchor in particular since he's shown able to teleport?

----------


## Aegis013

> How much reach does his weapon have?
> 
> And if Liselle were to activate Karmic Strike, would we volley aoos at each other until one side runs out?


When he swung his sword the brilliant energy ring extended out ~15ft. You'd guess that's his reach - just shy of Liselle's full reach with Expansion and the Spiked Chain. Though with his Brilliant Energy weapon's blade not being clearly visible due to the light-absorbing arena, that's just your character's best guess.

Yes, if you activate Karmic Strike and swing at him within his reach you would play AoO tennis. 

Keep in mind though that if you swing and miss, Robilar's activates and he counters. If he swings and misses, Karmic Strike doesn't activate as it requires Liselle to get hit in order to counter.

Assuming all hits, it would be trade blows until AoOs deplete or someone drops.




> Does Abigails Exalted armor bonus count towards Touch AC? And did you incooperate the -4 to attacks from the lumonious armor?
> 
> This is the only one that hits her on the assumption that the VoP exalted stuff doesn't actually count towards Touch, mostly why I am asking.
> 
> Also is her unicorn included in the summons as the healing spirit cannot physically be damaged from attacks.


Exalted Bonus to Armor Class doesn't affect touch. On Page 29-30 of BoED:




> AC Bonus (Su): .... This bonus does not apply to touch attacks and does not hinder incorporeal touch attacks. Brilliant Energy weapons, however, do not ignore this bonus. This does not stack with an armor bonus.


So you would actually just get the better of the VoP AC bump or Luminous Armor AC bump, though the -4 penalty to enemy melee from Luminous would still work either way.

The enemy's attacks didn't incorporate the -4 penalty, though the touch attack isn't melee and wouldn't be affected. At least you beat the save, which was the important part.

Yes, the unicorn can be Summon 1, as I'm not sure what Thundercracker had Alistair summon. I just rolled some catch all attacks as I know summoned allies were intended to be coming with the group.




> Does snake swiftness breaks invisibility?





> By RAW it shouldn't as it is not a spell that you are attacking with. It causes others to attack, but you yourself are not.


To clarify:
If Levi casts Snake's Swiftness it wouldn't break invisibility.

If an ally casts Snake's Swiftness and Levi uses that opportunity to attack, then yes, it would break invisibility. Snake's Swiftness allows you to make one melee or ranged attack that follows the normal attacking rules.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I could try Dimensional Anchor, but it would mean not covering someone else with Displacement. Oh Aegis, did you roll against Orchid's miss chances?(20%). Edit: Noticed that I _narrowly_ avoided that crit. That would've hurt.

----------


## Yas392

Going to wait for the others to act before I post Levi's actions.

----------


## Thundercracker

Knowledge devotion: (1d20+21)[*30*]

----------


## dantiesilva

Hp totals from everyone please

----------


## TheFallenOne

> I could try Dimensional Anchor, but it would mean not covering someone else with Displacement. Oh Aegis, did you roll against Orchid's miss chances?(20%). Edit: Noticed that I _narrowly_ avoided that crit. That would've hurt.


Tying him down is more important I think. I'll try to tank him so he doesn't get to hit the entire team again, that's what I'm built for with or without Displacement. Good chance though he pulls out a higher damage single target attack, but we'll see how it goes.

I'm sitting at 89 HP +14 temp, DR 6 and healing every time I hit in melee. Without armor and shield my AC is at 16 with Magic Circle against Evil, 17 if hit from Devoted Bulwark. So, his brilliant energy weapon hits me on anything but a 1, which funnily enough he did get. On the upside, that means I can comfortably shift out the Essentia in Soulbound armor and shield.

As for Interfaith Blessing, as a god of the forge Tharmekhûl would probably be closest to Moradin from the spell's list I guess, so that would bring my AC to 18 instead.

----------


## Yas392

Levi is unharmed so full HP.

----------


## whoiam

Liselle's Vigor took half of the blow, so she's just down to 79/108 (but doesn't have any temp HP left). Liselle's still on full + 30 temp. Yay, blocking!

Actually, lets see if I can block that one: *Wall of Blades* - (1d20+21)[*41*]. Need to roll higher than his attack roll (32+) to block the attack. Edit: Oh, *now* I get a natural 20! Not when I could have gotten triple damage from it, no...

I guess if we're trying to lock him down this round, I could have Liselle tumble out to the limits of her range, hit him with Emerald Razor, and use _channel power_ to manifest _entangling ectoplasm_ on him.

----------


## Aegis013

> I could try Dimensional Anchor, but it would mean not covering someone else with Displacement. Oh Aegis, did you roll against Orchid's miss chances?(20%). Edit: Noticed that I _narrowly_ avoided that crit. That would've hurt.


I didn't.
(1d5)[*4*] - brilliant sword
(1d5)[*5*] - kick

Enemy misses on 5

----------


## TheFallenOne

Looks like a good chance to put him prone and out of reach of those who don't want to be in melee.

Now, I'm concerned about the growing stronger with taking damage. Since he's a martial adept it might just be the Crusader ability which resets every turn, or it could be something more lasting like Strength from Pain. But I guess we're operating on the assumption there is a ceiling of HP damage he can take before giving out. I wish we had more options to disable and weaken, like stacking up ability damage. That's how we handled the hydra in RHoD, reduced its dexterity to 0.

Then we charmed it and kept it as a pet, but that's another story. I named her Miss Noggins.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid is at 131/136, 0 temp HP. I'll get up Orchid attempt at Dimensional Anchor later tonight.

----------


## dantiesilva

I am at work now. But with delay death on myself, and the unicorn and healing spirit I can heal 2 people and potentially try to "cure" him of poison or disease. Sadly 1 level away from remove curse as a sla from healer. But before I do would a heal check allow me to determine if he is in some way sick or diseased that her ability may work. Not will work mind you, but may possibly work.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Welp, failed the UMD roll so no dimensional anchor this time.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Hp totals from everyone please


Im at 34, unless there are some temp hp I missed.

----------


## Aegis013

> I am at work now. But with delay death on myself, and the unicorn and healing spirit I can heal 2 people and potentially try to "cure" him of poison or disease. Sadly 1 level away from remove curse as a sla from healer. But before I do would a heal check allow me to determine if he is in some way sick or diseased that her ability may work. Not will work mind you, but may possibly work.


Abigail would need Halbinger to submit to a 10 minute examination based on the skill description. It's unlikely the madman would stay still that long unless you can fully restrain him.

----------


## dantiesilva

Okay, looks like healing it is.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* Can Levi make hide/move silently checks after using Snake's Swiftness?

----------


## Aegis013

Thundercracker, given the enemy's at least 15ft reach, do you want to roll to cast defensively DC 17? Otherwise, he'll AoO against you for casting while threatened.




> *@Aegis013* Can Levi make hide/move silently checks after using Snake's Swiftness?


Yes, Hide and Move Silently don't require actions and can be made as part of movement unless you're sniping. Activating a wand doesn't require any of the spell components, so you wouldn't give away your position using it either, you just point the wand at your target, meet your UMD (if needed) and voila, spell effect.

----------


## Yas392

Go gettem, Liselle.

----------


## dantiesilva

Okay so Unicorn is at half hp,
Alistar is at 34
Sol 89 out of x, but keeping him standing is important
Orchid seems fine at the moment

So Unicorn will heal Alistar for (2d8+5)[*14*]

Healing Spirit will heal Sol for 23+8temp +2 Sacred bonus to Fort saves and vs bull rush so long as he has said temp hp, and all hp that places him above full becomes temp hp from said healing.

How is  Liselle? If she is not hurt I will cast Inhibit, which with a +18 to con checks she can easily pass, to stop our friend from acting until my next turn, which I will hold off until everyone else has gone.

----------


## Yas392

Those crit damages are painful and lucrative. Levi now considers boosting Liselle as an alternative to his standard attack.

----------


## TheFallenOne

89 is my full HP after the HD penalty from my zombie. I took 14 from his AoO, which was perfectly absorbed by my temp HP. No healing required.

Forgot to put the Robilar bonus on attack and damage. Sadly the throw maneuver is still countered by Wall of Blades. He seems to be far more bothered by this than straight HP damage so my zombie will keep using its bulk for trip, grapple and disarm.

----------


## dantiesilva

If it's okay then the healing spirit will then just put said healing onto orchid then as being next to those three it would have to move to get near Abigail and such. Keep in mind anything over max becomes temp which gives you bonuses.

----------


## Yas392

Damage is piercing, right?

----------


## Aegis013

Bludgeoning/Piercing damage from the concussive wave with shrapnel.
I'll get Halbinger's action posted in a little bit but I have to run some errands so it'll likely be a couple of hours.

----------


## whoiam

> Halbinger has taken 286 damage and is entangled for 5 rounds


Hmm... that's less damage than Liselle alone did in the previous round (she pumped out 299 between the two attacks). Which means... combined with the exploding armor, we've got another multi-stage boss fight on our hands!

Luckily this one probably won't be kicking any of us to the moon now his armor's no longer holding his power in....

----------


## Yas392

> Bludgeoning/Piercing damage from the concussive wave with shrapnel.
> I'll get Halbinger's action posted in a little bit but I have to run some errands so it'll likely be a couple of hours.


OK. Levi takes 1 damage due to Temp HP and Damage Reduction.

----------


## whoiam

Anyway, after that last turn, Liselle's down to 87/108 HP.

----------


## Thundercracker

I backed up out of threatened area to cast, so no Aoo.  Also, waiting on weaknesses from knowledge check.

----------


## Aegis013

> Hmm... that's less damage than Liselle alone did in the previous round (she pumped out 299 between the two attacks). Which means... combined with the exploding armor, we've got another multi-stage boss fight on our hands!
> 
> Luckily this one probably won't be kicking any of us to the moon now his armor's no longer holding his power in....


I must've transposed lines somewhere. I think might've recorded a chance to hit number as damage somewhere and will adjust. He doesn't have DR but he does have Improved Uncanny Dodge, so the sneak attack wouldn't work after his first action. I won't adjust his bonuses to hit and damage unless it would've gone down as it was my mistake.

I see what happened - I entirely missed the snake's swiftness attack. Added it in. Also added the 4 damage from Solstafir on Robilar's bringing it up to 483 damage dealt.




> I backed up out of threatened area to cast, so no Aoo.  Also, waiting on weaknesses from knowledge check.


He's got at least 15ft reach with his weapon. He was close enough to kick Alistair after his initial movement, so adjacent. A 5ft step wouldn't get Alistair out of reach, a movement would provoke, and a withdrawal action to avoid the AoO wouldn't leave enough actions to cast.

As far as Alistair can tell, Halbinger is human with no special strengths or weaknesses. Some kind of Dungeon magic-infused human, but human. He's definitely susceptible to movement impairing status conditions. He didn't want to get tripped, didn't want to get Inhibited, and got entangled.

It's also clear he gets stronger as he gets more hurt.

----------


## whoiam

> I must've transposed lines somewhere. I think might've recorded a chance to hit number as damage somewhere and will adjust. He doesn't have DR but he does have Improved Uncanny Dodge, so the sneak attack wouldn't work after his first action. I won't adjust his bonuses to hit and damage unless it would've gone down as it was my mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got at least 15ft reach with his weapon. He was close enough to kick Alistair after his initial movement, so adjacent. A 5ft step wouldn't get Alistair out of reach, a movement would provoke, and a withdrawal action to avoid the AoO wouldn't leave enough actions to cast.
> 
> As far as Alistair can tell, Halbinger is human with no special strengths or weaknesses. Some kind of Dungeon magic-infused human, but human. He's definitely susceptible to movement impairing status conditions. He didn't want to get tripped, didn't want to get Inhibited, and got entangled.
> 
> It's also clear he gets stronger as he gets more hurt.


Well, the Sneak Attack was only 7 points of damage between the two attacks, so its not the end of the world losing that!

As for Alistair, like Liselle, his Tumble checks (+16) are high enough that he can move at half speed without triggering AOOs no matter what he rolls. That said, since Alistair's listed speed is only 25', I don't think he can clear the 15' AOO range at half speed. You can do it at full speed, but the resulting -10 penalty means that TC would have to roll for it (1d20+6 vs a target of 15).

----------


## Aegis013

> Well, the Sneak Attack was only 7 points of damage between the two attacks, so its not the end of the world losing that!
> 
> As for Alistair, like Liselle, his Tumble checks (+16) are high enough that he can move at half speed without triggering AOOs no matter what he rolls. That said, since Alistair's listed speed is only 25', I don't think he can clear the 15' AOO range at half speed. You can do it at full speed, but the resulting -10 penalty means that TC would have to roll for it (1d20+6 vs a target of 15).


If he was able to tumble out of the 15' reach, we can ignore that AoO. I didn't take tumbling into account, though I'm not sure why Alistair's speed would be 25 rather than the normal 30 for human.

----------


## whoiam

Restricted by his mythril full plate, I think. Also, checking the armor more closely, I think it'll be taking another 3 off the tumble check? So +3, DC15 to clear the danger zone without eating an AOO on the way out.

----------


## Aegis013

> Restricted by his mythril full plate, I think. Also, checking the armor more closely, I think it'll be taking another 3 off the tumble check? So +3, DC15 to clear the danger zone without eating an AOO on the way out.


Definitely saw "Mithral ...Plate" and mind filled in Breastplate.

----------


## Yas392

*Knowledge (Planes):* (1d20+18)[*29*]

*@Aegis013* You forgot about battle hymn which allows the party to re-roll failed will saves.

*EDIT:* Or do we need to declare it for future will saves?

----------


## Aegis013

Feel free to re-roll after the fact with that. I'm not perfect at tracking all the short term buffs and I don't know if it's a fail or pass until it's too late to add the re-roll to the post.

----------


## Yas392

Going to re-roll the DC 30 will save for Levi.

*Will Save:* (1d20+23)[*31*]

----------


## QuadraticGish

Rerolling Will as well. (1d20+9)[*18*]

----------


## dantiesilva

At work but short distance as in out of aoo range or still within range?

----------


## Thundercracker

Its fine, wasnt aware his sword had 15 reach will tumble to get out of range and start casting later

----------


## Thundercracker

Planes: (1d20+21)[*29*]

----------


## Aegis013

> At work but short distance as in out of aoo range or still within range?


30ft away or so. Out of melee from both sides but not too far.

----------


## dantiesilva

Knowledge (The planes0 (1d20+7)[*17*]
Spot check (1d20+6)[*9*]

----------


## dantiesilva

Quick Question before I post as it could change my entire post. Share Spell, would that work with say Close Wounds? Thus her and the unicorn heal off of one spell? It doesn't seem to have a limit besides they have to be within 5ft of each other for it to work so it seems to be a legal target of said idea. Which would save me a healing spell in theory.

Edit

I think I may have a way to deal with a source of light damage, though the problem comes in that I in theory can't harm anything that is not a construct, ooze, undead, or plant. And as far as she is aware this is a person, thus she cannot harm them. Is Orchid able to use 5th level spells by the spell storing? If so Curtain of light deals 2d4 (which gets multiplied by 10) damage just for being near it, and an additional 2d6+cl for passing through it.

Is there a way I could target the eyes without targeting him? From her roll would she believe harming this creature would break her vow? If not she would try to cast it so it only effects the eyes.

----------


## Yas392

*Spot:* (1d20+10)[*22*]

----------


## TheFallenOne

I don't have Planes, and Spot is keyed to wisdom so if there is some Very Important to Know stuff please pass it on IC.

*Maneuver* - (1d2)[*2*]

----------


## Yas392

I did post that Levi automatically informed the party of his results sans personal stuff (which he will be vague because some of it is personal).

----------


## Aegis013

> Quick Question before I post as it could change my entire post. Share Spell, would that work with say Close Wounds? Thus her and the unicorn heal off of one spell? It doesn't seem to have a limit besides they have to be within 5ft of each other for it to work so it seems to be a legal target of said idea. Which would save me a healing spell in theory.
> 
> Edit
> 
> I think I may have a way to deal with a source of light damage, though the problem comes in that I in theory can't harm anything that is not a construct, ooze, undead, or plant. And as far as she is aware this is a person, thus she cannot harm them. Is Orchid able to use 5th level spells by the spell storing? If so Curtain of light deals 2d4 (which gets multiplied by 10) damage just for being near it, and an additional 2d6+cl for passing through it.
> 
> Is there a way I could target the eyes without targeting him? From her roll would she believe harming this creature would break her vow? If not she would try to cast it so it only effects the eyes.


As far as I can tell, Close Wounds would affect both Abigail and the unicorn as long as they're adjacent. No issue there.

The Shadow Entity is an Outsider, so if Abigail targets it with something she knows will deal damage it would break her vows of peace and nonviolence.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Is the shadow entity close enough for me to melee with a 5 ft step and 10 ft melee reach?

----------


## Yas392

*Critical Confirm:* (1d20+12)[*16*]

*Extra Damage:* (9d6+1)[*37*]

----------


## Aegis013

> Is the shadow entity close enough for me to melee with a 5 ft step and 10 ft melee reach?


No, Halbinger and the Shadow Entity are about 30ft away. In range for charges, but not full attacks even from Liselle's 20ft spiked chain.

----------


## whoiam

That's what Psionic Lion's Charge is for...

That said, I don't think its worth doing that again, since Liselle probably wouldn't have much effect on the shadow thing :(

----------


## TheFallenOne

Even if I had that it wouldn't be an option as I need my Swift for a boost.

Oh, we need energy damage? *laughs in Burning Brand* That one converts all my melee damage into fire damage, and paired with Flashing Sun I can put out three attacks for a lot of elemental oomph. But it would be wasted if I can't full attack.

... I now have this weird thought of the zombie picking me up and Fastball Special-ing me at the shadow thingie. Can I, pretty please?

----------


## Aegis013

> Even if I had that it wouldn't be an option as I need my Swift for a boost.
> 
> Oh, we need energy damage? *laughs in Burning Brand* That one converts all my melee damage into fire damage, and paired with Flashing Sun I can put out three attacks for a lot of elemental oomph. But it would be wasted if I can't full attack.
> 
> ... I now have this weird thought of the zombie picking me up and Fastball Special-ing me at the shadow thingie. Can I, pretty please?


I don't think it would be impossible since the zombie can use Comet Throw, though I'm not sure it can recover the maneuver since it already used it this fight. If it can use it again, I'd let Solstafir intentionally get grabbed and not resist the throw. You'd up prone, but adjacent (probably).

Just dunno if the zombie can use the maneuver 2x in one fight since the maneuver granting items and feats give you no way to recover the maneuver other than a new initiative roll.

----------


## TheFallenOne

No, for the zombie the maneuvers are strictly 1/encounter, but at 3000 GP I'd still call it a good deal. Its modifier on those throw maneuvers is nasty.

Technically I guess it could pick me up and use me as an improvised throwing weapon(you're not proficient in firing dwarf-shaped weapons/) but unlike with the maneuvers it would need a hit roll for the targeted square.

Or I could just postpone it and use my breath weapon this turn and go nova next. Probably the better idea, but the image of dwarven madman projectile had some humorous appeal.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Apparently I forgot about Mass Conviction and realized that I did beat the save thanks to it. 




> Quick Question before I post as it could change my entire post. Share Spell, would that work with say Close Wounds? Thus her and the unicorn heal off of one spell? It doesn't seem to have a limit besides they have to be within 5ft of each other for it to work so it seems to be a legal target of said idea. Which would save me a healing spell in theory.
> 
> Edit
> 
> I think I may have a way to deal with a source of light damage, though the problem comes in that I in theory can't harm anything that is not a construct, ooze, undead, or plant. And as far as she is aware this is a person, thus she cannot harm them. Is Orchid able to use 5th level spells by the spell storing? If so Curtain of light deals 2d4 (which gets multiplied by 10) damage just for being near it, and an additional 2d6+cl for passing through it.
> 
> Is there a way I could target the eyes without targeting him? From her roll would she believe harming this creature would break her vow? If not she would try to cast it so it only effects the eyes.


4th level spells are the hard cap sadly, but I have an alternative that will need some interpretation from Aegis. Orchid can juice her armor up with celestial brilliance(book of exalted deeds, p.94), which deals 2d6 damage to creatures harmed by sunlight within 60ft of Orchid. With _no save, no spell resistance_, and it lasts for *one day/level*. If this counts as hitting the weakness, then this turns the fight into a countdown timer effectively unless it's dispelled or they try to destroy Orchid's armor. We also need to know if it stacks, which can amp up the damage even further. Also nukes any darkness effect of equal or lower level.

----------


## Aegis013

> Apparently I forgot about Mass Conviction and realized that I did beat the save thanks to it. 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th level spells are the hard cap sadly, but I have an alternative that will need some interpretation from Aegis. Orchid can juice her armor up with celestial brilliance(book of exalted deeds, p.94), which deals 2d6 damage to creatures harmed by sunlight within 60ft of Orchid. With _no save, no spell resistance_, and it lasts for *one day/level*. If this counts as hitting the weakness, then this turns the fight into a countdown timer effectively unless it's dispelled or they try to destroy Orchid's armor. We also need to know if it stacks, which can amp up the damage even further. Also nukes any darkness effect of equal or lower level.


This would work, and would stack (if applied to multiple character's armor) since it's just instances of damage. It's an enemy (- descriptions says evil, but for this game, enemy = evil) outsider so it would take damage and it's an effect that has the light descriptor.

Another useful spell you might use is Blistering Radiance. Sor/Wiz 4 and deals 2d6 damage every round for rounds/level, but it's Fort half and SR: Yes, so not quite as good.

----------


## dantiesilva

Magic of the land (1d20+13)[*15*]

----------


## Aegis013

> Zombie is at 33/80, though in retrospect I wonder why he got that AoO in #179 since Setting Sun throws don't provoke.


Because the zombie attempted a touch attack against Halbinger, activating Robilar's Gambit. Even if the attack misses or is countered, Halbinger gets to respond with an AoO because he was the target of an attack.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Right. My bad, forgot about Robilar there. On the upside, this means I didn't include attack and damage bonus on the bite and Fire Riposte.

----------


## QuadraticGish

How much cash do you think this guy's sword will be worth? I'm thinking it will be a very pretty penny.

----------


## whoiam

Probably too expensive for me to claim it from the loot, sadly :(

----------


## Aegis013

Orchid got quite lucky with Halbinger missing his attacks, but the Entity might've gotten to her.
I don't think she's used the Will Save re-roll from Battle Hymn yet and it would still be available if you want to roll it.

----------


## dantiesilva

How is everyone's hp looking? If it's not to bad I may move to deal 8d8 force damage that is Non lethal, this getting around the whole can't harm thing as non lethal is okay, to help the party for a single turn.

----------


## whoiam

Liselle's fine for this round :) On full, and still got a few of your bonus temp HP.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Orchid got quite lucky with Halbinger missing his attacks, but the Entity might've gotten to her.
> I don't think she's used the Will Save re-roll from Battle Hymn yet and it would still be available if you want to roll it.


Orchid has Magic Circle Against Enemies on her, so she's safe. I fortunately still have my Translocation anklet tailring available to teleport out of reach. 
EDIT: Orchid should be at 130 HP with 8 temp.

----------


## Aegis013

> Orchid has Magic Circle Against Enemies on her, so she's safe. I fortunately still have my Translocation anklet tailring available to teleport out of reach. 
> EDIT: Orchid should be at 130 HP with 8 temp.


The Shadow Entity's ability overcomes Immunity to Mind Affecting or other protections, you just get to save every round you're afflicted - so Orchid would be confused for her turn this round unless you want to try that re-roll.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> The Shadow Entity's ability overcomes Immunity to Mind Affecting or other protections, you just get to save every round you're afflicted - so Orchid would be confused for her turn this round unless you want to try that re-roll.


Does it bypass the +3 bonus from Mass Conviction as well?

----------


## Aegis013

> Does it bypass the +3 bonus from Mass Conviction as well?


No, you'd still get that bonus. In which case Orchid would've saved successfully since it would bump the save up to the DC.
Sorry about that, still not the best at keeping track of all the short term buffs and bonuses.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> No, you'd still get that bonus. In which case Orchid would've saved successfully since it would bump the save up to the DC.
> Sorry about that, still not the best at keeping track of all the short term buffs and bonuses.


It's cool. That's why I started making status posts since I was losing track myself.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Low damage on Celestial Brilliance, but now we're getting a second set of it that I really should've rolled for in that post now that I think about it. Damage: (2d6)[*10*]

----------


## Yas392

I am assuming that the party is not informed of the DC 30 Knowledge Check (both Levi and Alistar rolled a 29) but using common sense that light>dark.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I honestly thought it was like a shadow and that shadows had a thing with light like vampires, but apparently I'm wrong.

----------


## dantiesilva

I will be posting later today when I get home from the first half of my shift.

----------


## Aegis013

Yikes, a critical threat against Abigail. Anybody have some immediate action thing they can do to intervene?
99 total damage may be too much.

Otherwise, it might just be springing for a resurrection back in Solum.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail is fine, delay death lol. I forsaw this.

----------


## Yas392

I am not sure if the attack hit or applicable to Levi since he has 20% concealment in the form of deeper darkness. Going to roll just in case it is applicable.

*Miss Chance:* (1d5)[*5*] (miss on 1)

*@dantiesilva* Nice!

----------


## QuadraticGish

Gonna make this quick since my data is unreliable and my ISP has no estimate on when I'll have service again. Orchid's aura is 2 HP per round since the sister is under half HP, she has a potion of vigor, almost half a dozen of CLW potions, an infusion she can burn for Cure Critical, and if everything else fails Orchid is carrying a scroll of heal she can use. Orchid will not be taking a fruit this time. Also that sword is crazy, maybe Orchid can recreate sometime down the line for Liselle if that makes her feel better. How much total exp do we have to work with? Also, I think its in our best interested to keep the horn since it benefits everyone.

----------


## dantiesilva

I 2nd keeping the horn

----------


## Yas392

3rd in keeping the horn.

----------


## TheFallenOne

That goodbye strike crumbles my zombie, even AC 35 is no help against a modifier like that. Pity, its stats were incredible and I even comtemplated researching a ritual to raise its HD so the HP keep up with our level.

Oh well, hydra zombie it is then  :Small Amused:  Now one thing I wonder, I got two things that give a bite attack a debuff(Chained Undead with DC 15 paralysis, spider scimitars with a weak strength poison). Would that go for _all_ bite attacks? Even with the bad DC it would be quite decent by sheer volume. Though Orchid would need to craft some arms onto it to bring the scimitar bonus into play.

----------


## Aegis013

> That goodbye strike crumbles my zombie, even AC 35 is no help against a modifier like that. Pity, its stats were incredible and I even comtemplated researching a ritual to raise its HD so the HP keep up with our level.
> 
> Oh well, hydra zombie it is then  Now one thing I wonder, I got two things that give a bite attack a debuff(Chained Undead with DC 15 paralysis, spider scimitars with a weak strength poison). Would that go for _all_ bite attacks? Even with the bad DC it would be quite decent by sheer volume. Though Orchid would need to craft some arms onto it to bring the scimitar bonus into play.


I don't think a Hydra has the right type of limbs to hold the spider scimitars. 

You might have to seal one of its mouths shut with a mouthpick weapon (Lords of Madness) to turn the Hydra into a Chained Undead, but the other bites would have the paralysis.

----------


## dantiesilva

I will be posting in a few hours.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I don't think a Hydra has the right type of limbs to hold the spider scimitars. 
> 
> You might have to seal one of its mouths shut with a mouthpick weapon (Lords of Madness) to turn the Hydra into a Chained Undead, but the other bites would have the paralysis.


Well, I think Orchid has more than a couple of types of arms to make that could be grafted onto it? EDIT: Internet's fixed, just took an entire day.

----------


## Yas392

Alistar and Levi is going to need an undead permit once they return to Solum.

*HP for new level:* (1d4+4)[*8*]

----------


## Aegis013

> Well, I think Orchid has more than a couple of types of arms to make that could be grafted onto it? EDIT: Internet's fixed, just took an entire day.


I guess several Long Arm grafts would be reasonably affordable, though a Hydra zombie with several weird long arms sticking off it is a bit of a horrifying image.




> Alistar and Levi is going to need an undead permit once they return to Solum.


The controlled Wraiths kind of slipped my mind, though there's no cost or anything, you'd just go through the process of getting them off-screen, so to speak.

Did anyone else want to eat the Dungeon Fruits?

----------


## Yas392

I am going to make a post about it after looking at Orchid's and Abigail's reaction.

----------


## Thundercracker

No fruits for Alistair.  Oh, I just had an idea.

----------


## dantiesilva

Going to start the level up stuff now if thats okay.

Level 9
+1 Combat Medic/ +1 Healer level
(1d4+4)[*5*] +1 from con for hp
9 Skill points
     +1 Nature, Religion, Arcana, The Planes, Diplomacy +2 Balance (1 rank), Climb
+.5 BAB, Fort, Ref, Will
Evasion (Combat Medic), Cleanse Blindness (Healer)
+1 3rd and 4th level spell (cleric), +1 1st, 3rd, and 4th level spell, +3 5th (Healer)
9th Level Feat Landlord
+1 AC bonus from VoP

I plan on using Landlord to build a temple in the poor district that follows her tenets not those she was taught at the temple of pelor, in essence making her own religion almost. (Worshiping Life and Death itself, calling them the Father and Mother respectfully). She will use the temple as a hospice and school for those who need it, as well as short term housing. She will have farmland and animals attached to it (even if she has to hire a druid) thus trying to become self sufficient so she can help the poor quarters more. Basically trying to make a light in their (darkness), and the party can of course have a meeting room/area in the temple as well.

----------


## Yas392

Is Orchid talking to Abigail or Levi on her second sentence?

*EDIT:* Also, waiting for response from peeps who ate a fruit. Levi was uninformed IC due to not listening while he was in PTSD/Possessed State.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Is Orchid talking to Abigail or Levi on her second sentence?
> 
> *EDIT:* Also, waiting for response from peeps who ate a fruit. Levi was uninformed IC due to not listening while he was in PTSD/Possessed State.


Talking to Abigail.

----------


## Yas392

> Talking to Abigail.


Post edited.

----------


## dantiesilva

Well this should be interesting to see play out, we make our own kingdom inside of Sol that becomes so useful that we become "untouchable" in the political sense allowing us to eventually make our own elixir. Until we get there though we would have to tred carefully or else the royal guard will be sent after us.

@DM how close are we to like Royal Guard level delvers?

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid's Level
(1d3+3)[*5*] + 6 HP
+1 Fort
+1 Will
Features: Aberrant Familiar, Craft Rod, 
+1 UMD, +1 Concentration, +2 Search, +2 Decipher Script, +1 Arcana,
1 feat

Spells
Glitterdust no long an SLA, Haste takes its place, 1 3rd level spell(Fireball), 1 4th level spell(Shadow Conjuration)
+1 2nd level spell slot, +1 3rd level spell slot, +2 4th level spellslots
+1 4th level infusion slot



*Spoiler: Shopping List*
Show


*Stuff*
*Paid GP*
*Remaining*
*Starting*
*
*

-


*gp*
*gp*
*xp*
*Reserve*
*Graft Reserve*

-


99937.77
47442.77
8999
300
1200

Solstafirs Comissions


99937.77









Thanquils Comissions


99937.77









Alistairs Commissions


99937.77









Levis Commissions


99937.77









Liselles Comissions


99937.77









Solstafirs Stipend


99937.77









Landlord Feat
-5000
94937.77









Leadership Feat
-5000
89937.77









Abigails Commissions
937.5
90875.27









School investment
-10000
80875.27









Perception Seed
-1575
79300.27









Long Armsx2
-3937.5
75362.77









Add +2 int to helm
-1575
73787.77









Increase Cha boost to +4
-3150
70637.77









+2 dex onto gauntlets
-1575
69062.77









+2 Wis to helm
-1575
67487.77









Res cloak +2 to +3
-787.5
66700.27









+2 Deflect to cloak
-2362.5
64337.77









Turn RoP+1 into essence
400
64737.77









+2 to Armor enhancement
-2100
62637.77









+1 natural armor to ammy
-787.5
61850.27









Grasping Mandibles
-5906.25
55944.02









Raptor arrow(existing adamantine arrow)
-2362.5
53581.52









Solstafirs Escape Stone
-262.5
53319.02









Sting Tail
-19687.5
33631.52









Immovable Rodsx2
-3937.5
29694.02









Increase Str Boost to +4
-3150
26544.02









Reduce Elixir penalties
-25000
1544.02













1544.02













1544.02













1544.02













Notable effects of Purchases
Graft Mastery: Bonus HP 28-> 33, +12 skill points, 



 @Aegis, how much does the Landlord feat cost in XP? In addition, is it possible to spend XP to retain the benefits of the Battle and Stalwart ACFs while removing the downsides? Asking since it's probably time Orchid retrains away the Stalwart one at least.

----------


## whoiam

Getting started on Lis' 9th level as well:
*HP* - (1d6+6)[*7*]
Psion 6 (base PP 35, high will progression)
Warblade 9 (access to 5th level maneuvers, full bab, high fort, Warblade Bonus Feat, 4+int skill points)


Things still to pick:
L9 Feat Psicrystal Containment
Warblade Bonus Feat Great Fortitude
New Warblade Maneuver Dancing Mongoose (Tiger Claw)
2 new Psion/Kineticist Powers Dispel Psionics and Sygian Ray
skills
spending

----------


## Aegis013

> Well this should be interesting to see play out, we make our own kingdom inside of Sol that becomes so useful that we become "untouchable" in the political sense allowing us to eventually make our own elixir. Until we get there though we would have to tred carefully or else the royal guard will be sent after us.
> 
> @DM how close are we to like Royal Guard level delvers?


Stronger than the weakest of the Royal Guards (Thanquil got in when the group turned level 6, though some of that might've been nepotism). Maybe not as "strong" (in straight levels) as some of the strongest royal guard, but you might still be more powerful due to gestalt, optimization, extreme wealth and other benefits.




> @Aegis, how much does the Landlord feat cost in XP? In addition, is it possible to spend XP to retain the benefits of the Battle and Stalwart ACFs while removing the downsides? Asking since it's probably time Orchid retrains away the Stalwart one at least.


Landlord doesn't allow you to use the funds for anything that can go into the Dungeon, so I'll put it and Leadership at 1,000xp.

Regarding the ACFs, I'll need to take some time to think through if or how I want to handle the potential of retraining ACFs or removing downsides. I'd guess if I open this door there's going to be some unexpected consequences elsewhere.

----------


## dantiesilva

How would one go about getting the saint template? Can one buy it with xp?

----------


## Aegis013

> How would one go about getting the saint template? Can one buy it with xp?


+2 LA is approximately equivalent to +1 gestalt character level. If templates are gained, they're probably going to be from consuming an abundance of Dungeon Fruit/Elixir or from special event like the Key of Safe Passage. If it was for XP I think the price would be so high it would be out of reach for a many levels.

----------


## dantiesilva

> +2 LA is approximately equivalent to +1 gestalt character level. If templates are gained, they're probably going to be from consuming an abundance of Dungeon Fruit/Elixir or from special event like the Key of Safe Passage. If it was for XP I think the price would be so high it would be out of reach for a many levels.


Damn okay, running out of things to logically spend XP on so was thinking q bit outside the box. All good though great fortitude and such are always useful lol.

Speaking of which how much exp do we have to spend?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Damn okay, running out of things to logically spend XP on so was thinking q bit outside the box. All good though great fortitude and such are always useful lol.
> 
> Speaking of which how much exp do we have to spend?


Believe it's 16,999.

----------


## whoiam

Shouldn't it be 8,999? We're not allowed to spend the 8k that takes us to level 9, just the 9k-1 that we gathered on top of that...

----------


## Aegis013

> Believe it's 16,999.





> Shouldn't it be 8,999? We're not allowed to spend the 8k that takes us to level 9, just the 9k-1 that we gathered on top of that...


It'd be the 8,999 you got above the requirement for level 9.

----------


## dantiesilva

> It'd be the 8,999 you got above the requirement for level 9.


Constant Guardian 2,000
Lasting Life 1,000
Frostfell Prodigy 1,000
Improved Heat Endurance (assuming same as heat endurance) 1,000
Iron Will 500
Great Fortitude 500
Lightning Reflexes 500

3,499xp remaining

How much would ____ cost?

     Improved Toughness
     Extra Spell
     Cold Focus

I am debating on Leadership though making it take time to get to the full group she is looking for.

Edit: Need cold focus before I can have Frostfell Prodigey

----------


## Yas392

Asking for the cost of Improved Flight.

----------


## QuadraticGish

So far, I'm, nabbing Leadership, Landlord, and then dumping 2000xp onto setting up the academy to start creating some political protection and earn some profit- is that enough to get it all going? EDIT: Oh yeah, Orchid will cover making Solstafir a new escape stone this time.

----------


## Aegis013

> How much would ____ cost?
> 
>      Improved Toughness
>      Extra Spell
>      Cold Focus







> Asking for the cost of Improved Flight.


Improved Toughness 1,000 XP
Extra Spell 2,000 XP - spells from any base classes' list are fair game
Cold Focus 1,000 XP
Improved Flight 1,000 XP




> So far, I'm, nabbing Leadership, Landlord, and then dumping 2000xp onto setting up the academy to start creating some political protection and earn some profit- is that enough to get it all going? EDIT: Oh yeah, Orchid will cover making Solstafir a new escape stone this time.


That's not just enough to get it going, that's enough to start talking some kind of additional benefits similar to Solstafir's Foundry if you wanted.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> That's not just enough to get it going, that's enough to start talking some kind of additional benefits similar to Solstafir's Foundry if you wanted.


For now, what can I get in terms of profit and some political leeway for the party? Also, I'm declaring Orchid's assistant as her cohort- will he need to be statted out?

----------


## dantiesilva

Okay I'm going to take cold focus and improved toughness then and dump the rest into the landlord thing like orchid (1,499xp)

----------


## Aegis013

> For now, what can I get in terms of profit and some political leeway for the party? Also, I'm declaring Orchid's assistant as her cohort- will he need to be statted out?


In terms of profit, I think the group is already so rich that producing more gold for expenditure is likely just going to end up just being a drop in the metaphorical bucket. What did you have in mind for political leeway? You're observed carefully because of your sponsorship from Prince Atticus, but it's not like any forces in Solum are actively hindering anything you want to do. At least, not presently.

You can stat him up if you want to but it's not required since he's not going to delve with the group. He's an NPC with NPC rules and NPC wealth, plus whatever you gift or craft for him (non gestalt, but as far generating him otherwise, make him as the PC creation rules). You can just write in ability scores, though.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> In terms of profit, I think the group is already so rich that producing more gold for expenditure is likely just going to end up just being a drop in the metaphorical bucket. What did you have in mind for political leeway? You're observed carefully because of your sponsorship from Prince Atticus, but it's not like any forces in Solum are actively hindering anything you want to do. At least, not presently.
> 
> You can stat him up if you want to but it's not required since he's not going to delve with the group. He's an NPC with NPC rules and NPC wealth, plus whatever you gift or craft for him (non gestalt, but as far generating him otherwise, make him as the PC creation rules). You can just write in ability scores, though.


Anyone else have any ideas? Otherwise I'm not entirely sure what to ask for in regards to that. At the very least, we have it for later.

----------


## dantiesilva

Abigail herself would be setting up her temple with a clinic on the side of it to treat people long term/ teach medical knowledge by doing.

I think saying she is in the poor quarter and her brother is one of the many gang bosses she would be looking to make her place basically neutral territory where no killing or fighting takes place between the different groups. This would this provide stability for the crown and as we are sponsored by them would make them look better as they could easily say we sponsor this to make themselves more popular.

----------


## Yas392

I am leaning to supporting the crown.

*@Aegis013* Can we purchase bloodlines from UA?

----------


## Aegis013

> I am leaning to supporting the crown.
> 
> *@Aegis013* Can we purchase bloodlines from UA?


I'm going to have say no, at least for now. Similar to templates, if bloodline benefits are granted it would be through Dungeon Fruit/Elixir or a major event like the Key of Safe Passage.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Who wants to hunt a lich? I'm thinking of buying that key.

----------


## dantiesilva

I mean I can kill a lich so I won't be only healing...okay I will be only healing, but I will be killing with healing lol

My son has a cold so I may be ghost for a few days

----------


## Aegis013

Glad you're prioritizing your family, dantiesilva.

As far as political leeway goes, perhaps having direct access to the court to get major news? Access to restricted bureaucratic records? It should be clear that the bureaucrats exist as much to keep track of things as to keep things hidden that the King and court don't want the general population to know about.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Glad you're prioritizing your family, dantiesilva.
> 
> As far as political leeway goes, perhaps having direct access to the court to get major news? Access to restricted bureaucratic records? It should be clear that the bureaucrats exist as much to keep track of things as to keep things hidden that the King and court don't want the general population to know about.


Definitely something to think about. By the way, Orchid can now replicate spells up to 6th level for purposes of crafting.

----------


## QuadraticGish

@Aegis Question about the Clawed Arm from Fiend Folio- due to its wording should I create one for each arm to fully benefit from the strength bonus?

----------


## Aegis013

> @Aegis Question about the Clawed Arm from Fiend Folio- due to its wording should I create one for each arm to fully benefit from the strength bonus?


It reads to me that making one fiendish arm graft for her would increase the effective strength of one claw by the +4, making two would affect both claws. Honestly that's really strangely worded. I'd probably be open to ideas to simplify it or something.


Also I feel a little conflicted about not going for the templates or bloodlines for XP, as I know just buying feats gets a little old. Templates, Class Features, Bloodlines or other things that have a serious similarity to fully leveling up are much more challenging to determine a fair price in my estimation. Feats were intended for an easy way to spend XP without needing to get extra creative, but they're also supposed to allow you to manipulate the story and setting if you want.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Also I feel a little conflicted about not going for the templates or bloodlines for XP, as I know just buying feats gets a little old. Templates, Class Features, Bloodlines or other things that have a serious similarity to fully leveling up are much more challenging to determine a fair price in my estimation. Feats were intended for an easy way to spend XP without needing to get extra creative, but they're also supposed to allow you to manipulate the story and setting if you want.


No worries, I have never played in a game where you could spend xp on feats before so I am loving this honestly. If I wasn't playing my healer I would have a much wider selection of feats I would be asking for. I choose to limit myself so don't worry about stressing yourself over templates and stuff. After all Dungeon fruits are a possible way of getting them.

Also I think next level I will spend some of the xp on learning information this way Abigail can use it as its the best way she can help heal and protect people is by keeping in the loop, this way someone else could do get acess to records? After all she spent the last of her xp making her temple a neutral zone from gang violence.

So Far I know I am going to get a Fancy Chapel (which I will later upgrade to a luxury), 2 Servants quaters (for a total of 12 sleeping places/places to treat patients), Fancy Kitchen, Basic Dining Hall,and a Fancy Bath.

That Leaves me with 2,200gp to spend in my landlord money. Not sure what to spend it on now though, but at least now we have an idea. Basically the temple is the main structure with two hallways leading from the church to the two servant quarters. From the servants quarters one can enter into the dining hall. Off of one side of the dining hall is the kitchen. And the Fancy bath is located behind the temple off one of the two hallways. Thus it is far away from the food, but still close enough to where people who need to use a bathroom can use it. The two bathrooms that you get from the two servants quarters will be in same area basically just making the fancy bathroom bigger to hold more people.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> It reads to me that making one fiendish arm graft for her would increase the effective strength of one claw by the +4, making two would affect both claws. Honestly that's really strangely worded. I'd probably be open to ideas to simplify it or something.


Pulling from the Libris Mortis, a few of the arm grafts there bestow their strength bonus without the arm limitation, so I don't think it would be too far of a stretch for the clawed arm to do the same at a higher price point.




> Also I feel a little conflicted about not going for the templates or bloodlines for XP, as I know just buying feats gets a little old. Templates, Class Features, Bloodlines or other things that have a serious similarity to fully leveling up are much more challenging to determine a fair price in my estimation. Feats were intended for an easy way to spend XP without needing to get extra creative, but they're also supposed to allow you to manipulate the story and setting if you want.


Well, I have a suggestion regarding that. Orchid already has found out how to replicate the elixir, and you did mention that the dungeon fruit and elixir are fundamentally similar. So why not allow for resources to be spent on a form of fruit/elixir that brings people closer to that? I think you mentioned that something like templates could end up as a consequence of eating enough fruit.

----------


## whoiam

Personally, I was thinking something along the lines of allowing characters to add extra tracks to their build, if we pay in xp for each level 'extended' in that way. Didn't really come up with a satisfactory pricing structure yet, which is why I hadn't proposed it earlier.

Plus that proposal wouldn't let me grab the spell conversion mechanic from the spell to power erudite...

----------


## Yas392

> Pulling from the Libris Mortis, a few of the arm grafts there bestow their strength bonus without the arm limitation, so I don't think it would be too far of a stretch for the clawed arm to do the same at a higher price point.
> 
> Well, I have a suggestion regarding that. Orchid already has found out how to replicate the elixir, and you did mention that the dungeon fruit and elixir are fundamentally similar. So why not allow for resources to be spent on a form of fruit/elixir that brings people closer to that? I think you mentioned that something like templates could end up as a consequence of eating enough fruit.


That sounds like a good idea.

----------


## Aegis013

> Pulling from the Libris Mortis, a few of the arm grafts there bestow their strength bonus without the arm limitation, so I don't think it would be too far of a stretch for the clawed arm to do the same at a higher price point.
> 
> Well, I have a suggestion regarding that. Orchid already has found out how to replicate the elixir, and you did mention that the dungeon fruit and elixir are fundamentally similar. So why not allow for resources to be spent on a form of fruit/elixir that brings people closer to that? I think you mentioned that something like templates could end up as a consequence of eating enough fruit.


A plus 4 tome of strength is 110,000gp if one ever gets generated into a shop. I'd consider saying Clawed Arm Graft at 50,000gp gives +2 strength and you can graft up to two, stacking the strength bonus (and taking the higher claw damage if the graft offers a better claw).

I'm good with spending XP on furthering group research into the manufactured Elixir - even if everybody wanted to pile XP into it. It is a possible avenue to getting templates or other unexpected benefits. Here's an extremely rough sketch of what I'm imagining, though happy to get feedback.

For an additional 2,500 XP - Orchid's Elixir recipe becomes functional and will provide real benefits.
For 99 XP - Each character can get 1 dose made between each delve (seriously, how else are we going to effectively use the 99 XP?)

Cost of ingredients: 50,000gp per dose - significant side effects may apply (market value 100,000gp) - you can sell these but it would likely be unethical and make you an enemy of the Crown. Each of these adds 3 to the action point counter due to the unrefined nature.

For an additional 2,500 XP you can improve the Elixir refinement process, reducing the cost of ingredients by 1,000gp to a minimum of 5,000gp per dose (can be bought 45x)
Or for an additional 5,000 XP you can reduce side effects, (reducing the amount of increase on the action points by 0.5 to a minimum of 0.5, so can be bought 5x). - Or you might be able to get some of this without XP if you weasel it out of Prince Atticus somehow, his Elixir is only +1 action point.

----------


## Yas392

> Improved Toughness 1,000 XP
> Extra Spell 2,000 XP - spells from any base classes' list are fair game
> Cold Focus 1,000 XP
> Improved Flight 1,000 XP
> 
> 
> 
> That's not just enough to get it going, that's enough to start talking some kind of additional benefits similar to Solstafir's Foundry if you wanted.


How much resources do our characters need to sink into the feat or building to gain political leeway?

----------


## Aegis013

> How much resources do our characters need to sink into the feat or building to gain political leeway?


It would depend on exactly what you want by political leeway. It's unclear what that exactly means right now.

----------


## Yas392

> It would depend on exactly what you want by political leeway. It's unclear what that exactly means right now.


Gaining political influence/clout and political protection against bureaucrats.

----------


## dantiesilva

> A plus 4 tome of strength is 110,000gp if one ever gets generated into a shop. I'd consider saying Clawed Arm Graft at 50,000gp gives +2 strength and you can graft up to two, stacking the strength bonus (and taking the higher claw damage if the graft offers a better claw).
> 
> I'm good with spending XP on furthering group research into the manufactured Elixir - even if everybody wanted to pile XP into it. It is a possible avenue to getting templates or other unexpected benefits. Here's an extremely rough sketch of what I'm imagining, though happy to get feedback.
> 
> For an additional 2,500 XP - Orchid's Elixir recipe becomes functional and will provide real benefits.
> For 99 XP - Each character can get 1 dose made between each delve (seriously, how else are we going to effectively use the 99 XP?)
> 
> Cost of ingredients: 50,000gp per dose - significant side effects may apply (market value 100,000gp) - you can sell these but it would likely be unethical and make you an enemy of the Crown. Each of these adds 3 to the action point counter due to the unrefined nature.
> 
> ...


Can this be added to the first post

----------


## QuadraticGish

> A plus 4 tome of strength is 110,000gp if one ever gets generated into a shop. I'd consider saying Clawed Arm Graft at 50,000gp gives +2 strength and you can graft up to two, stacking the strength bonus (and taking the higher claw damage if the graft offers a better claw).


 Yeah, fair enough.





> I'm good with spending XP on furthering group research into the manufactured Elixir - even if everybody wanted to pile XP into it. It is a possible avenue to getting templates or other unexpected benefits. Here's an extremely rough sketch of what I'm imagining, though happy to get feedback.
> 
> For an additional 2,500 XP - Orchid's Elixir recipe becomes functional and will provide real benefits.
> For 99 XP - Each character can get 1 dose made between each delve (seriously, how else are we going to effectively use the 99 XP?)
> 
> Cost of ingredients: 50,000gp per dose - significant side effects may apply (market value 100,000gp) - you can sell these but it would likely be unethical and make you an enemy of the Crown. Each of these adds 3 to the action point counter due to the unrefined nature.
> 
> For an additional 2,500 XP you can improve the Elixir refinement process, reducing the cost of ingredients by 1,000gp to a minimum of 5,000gp per dose (can be bought 45x)
> Or for an additional 5,000 XP you can reduce side effects, (reducing the amount of increase on the action points by 0.5 to a minimum of 0.5, so can be bought 5x). - Or you might be able to get some of this without XP if you weasel it out of Prince Atticus somehow, his Elixir is only +1 action point.


 5k xp is hefty to remove side effects, but always a delve away if we each dump xp into it. I'm pretty close to hitting the limit the on grafts I want already too.

----------


## Yas392

Going to RP Levi a bit before he does his purchases.

----------


## whoiam

Total non-Staffy earnings: 181,155 gp
Split between the five of us without a Vow of Poverty, that's 36,231 gp each.

The Horn of Plenty was listed at 12,000 gp. Or 2,400 each if we'd like to keep it as party property. That's the only item off the loot list that I think would be useful to me to keep, so I'm happy to chip in for that one.

From the store listings, I'm also happy to chip in for the sword to unlock our special lich encounter. 8350 in total, so 1670 each.

Staffy is worth up to 60k - or another 12,000 each if sold at full price. If. Anyone fancy haggling the GM?

----------


## QuadraticGish

I'm fine with chipping in for the horn and key, but Orchid doesn't really have much of a chance selling Staffy. Her diplomacy and bluff has pretty much zero investment in them.

----------


## dantiesilva

As a reminder VoP doesn't mean you don't get a share, it means you can't spend it on yourself and have to donate and such. So Abigail still gets a share. 

She would donate to the horn and key.

Horn as it feeds people and the key as it destroys a lich this saving people.

----------


## whoiam

Normally you would be correct, but this was homeruled for this game:




> On the topic of splitting the loot, I'm still perfectly happy hand-waving that Abigail is meeting her vow requirements with loot that wasn't explicitly mentioned. You may be able to tell but I'm not going to be a stickler for the vow requirements. The same way I wouldn't consider making a Paladin or Exalted character fall despite the team killing poor, helpless Puhrjan. I've contrived this game so you have to go kill stuff even if it's not fighting back.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Hey @Aegis, what would draw more respect in Solum- at least in regards of instruction- formal outfits or actual delving equipment? Edit: Would it be possible to buy the landlord feat more than once? Anyway, my EXP plan so far are looking to spend money on the school, landlord, and Leadership. I'm planning on scrapping my ring for exp so I get just enough to dump into 5k to reduce elixir penalties.

----------


## Aegis013

> Gaining political influence/clout and political protection against bureaucrats.


There's no requirement to pay XP for political protection, though there's the opportunity to come up with something if you want.




> Can this be added to the first post


I added it and some other items we've had XP spent for or things that might work. Some are missing details that I'll add in later, like the Foundry Rank, and others are either "pay as much XP as you want and see what comes out of the box" like the news from Thanqui or they're TBD stuff.




> Hey @Aegis, what would draw more respect in Solum- at least in regards of instruction- formal outfits or actual delving equipment? Edit: Would it be possible to buy the landlord feat more than once? Anyway, my EXP plan so far are looking to spend money on the school, landlord, and Leadership. I'm planning on scrapping my ring for exp so I get just enough to dump into 5k to reduce elixir penalties.


I imagine both formal uniforms and actual adventuring gear would have their time and place in an institution look a school. Though it's up to you how you want the details to be.

----------


## dantiesilva

So thanks to landlord any money spent on the property gets doubled so long as it comes out of your own pocket. So can Abigail spend money on the property and it not count against vop as it's a temple that is helping the poor and other stuff.

----------


## Aegis013

> So thanks to landlord any money spent on the property gets doubled so long as it comes out of your own pocket. So can Abigail spend money on the property and it not count against vop as it's a temple that is helping the poor and other stuff.


Yes. We can probably come up with custom boons for XP too related to the temple.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Yes. We can probably come up with custom boons for XP too related to the temple.


Well I planned on making the altar herself out of black  marble laced with silver-like veins and white granite with gold-like veins. The black figure being vaguely feminine while the white side being vaguely masculine. In the center the two different stones would kinda merge together and such. The statues on each end of the altar would be looking at each other with holes where there eyes are and windows placed perfectly so when the sun is rising it signs through the male figures eyes, and when the moon is out it signs through the females eyes.

----------


## dantiesilva

@Yas392 I didn't reply to your last post as I'm unsure how to. Are you at anyone in particular's house or as I am perfectly fine with Rping with you just unsure where you are so don't wanna just go. I mean I could have Abigail's blind sister Sara open the door.

@Party I am starting to think Sol is simply the "breeding" ground of the infernal voice and that Sol is also on the Astral sea. It would explain why there is nothing above or below us, as well as the fact no ship or other form of transportation that has ever left and returned has ever found anything. As the Infernal voice clearly has some control over the astral sea to create new dungeons around people.

Next level when I take leadership I am so having Sara (the diviner sister she had) start doing some hocus pocus to find stuff out.

----------


## Yas392

@dantesilva Should be whoever's house the party frequent meetup takes place. I am not sure whether Abigail or Orchid. This event takes place after the reporting in one of those off days. Pre-child regressed Levi is with the group when they are making the report.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Considering with who we found in our dark door, I can only wonder if Orchid's folks met the same fate and if we'll have a repeat of Final Fantasy IV.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Considering with who we found in our dark door, I can only wonder if Orchid's folks met the same fate and if we'll have a repeat of Final Fantasy IV.


From what we have learned, who is to say we already haven't and we just didn't know it?

Also how much would it cost For Abigail to have 5 Wands of lesser Vigor made and 50 Potions of Cure Light wounds from our party crafters? She may start buying stuff to stockpile incase the worse happens so the temple becomes a sort of fall back position with tons of healing resources.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> From what we have learned, who is to say we already haven't and we just didn't know it?
> 
> Also how much would it cost For Abigail to have 5 Wands of lesser Vigor made and 50 Potions of Cure Light wounds from our party crafters? She may start buying stuff to stockpile incase the worse happens so the temple becomes a sort of fall back position with tons of healing resources.


I don't think Aegis would pass a chance up to really do something with that- especially since they were at least fairly accomplished in Solum on their own discounting whatever high end relationship her father might've had with the crown. Anyway, Orchid can make that stuff for 4216.25gp, (includes commission).

----------


## dantiesilva

> I don't think Aegis would pass a chance up to really do something with that- especially since they were at least fairly accomplished in Solum on their own discounting whatever high end relationship her father might've had with the crown. Anyway, Orchid can make that stuff for 4216.25gp, (includes commission).


Abigail would be more than willing to pay that price for said items as now anyone who needs healing can easily get it with a wand if they can use one, or a potion.

@Aegis I was thinking about what you said about putting xp into our landlord feat and such for special benefits. While it wouldn't really help a great deal as everything is more ooc at Sol I was thinking something like all healing spells cast on the temple grounds heal/inflict max hp/damage, say from level 1-3 at stage one, and you would have to keep getting it higher for it to effect other spells? The only other thing I could think of really is getting temple guardians and such like that. Basically the mastery of day and night spell for anyone one temple ground that is not from the dungeon.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Hey whoiam, any suggestions for what psionic crafting feats I should consider?

----------


## Aegis013

> Abigail would be more than willing to pay that price for said items as now anyone who needs healing can easily get it with a wand if they can use one, or a potion.
> 
> @Aegis I was thinking about what you said about putting xp into our landlord feat and such for special benefits. While it wouldn't really help a great deal as everything is more ooc at Sol I was thinking something like all healing spells cast on the temple grounds heal/inflict max hp/damage, say from level 1-3 at stage one, and you would have to keep getting it higher for it to effect other spells? The only other thing I could think of really is getting temple guardians and such like that. Basically the mastery of day and night spell for anyone one temple ground that is not from the dungeon.


The maximized healing on temple grounds is perfectly reasonable. Since it's not a benefit you can take into the Dungeon I'd price it at 500xp.

Though I think using landlord gp to pay Orchid for a stockpile of healing resources which Orchid can then spend on magic items for delving is against the spirit of the feat, if I understood what was happening there. I'd be fine with her adding that gp to her own landlord funds though.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* How much does it cost to buy knowledge devotion?

----------


## Aegis013

> *@Aegis013* How much does it cost to buy knowledge devotion?


Knowledge Devotion - 2,000 XP. 
It's a solid feat

----------


## dantiesilva

I would be using Abigail share of the dungeon loot to buy that which is not a part of the landlord money. Basically as I either have to donate it or use it to help people buying healing items, food stuffs, clothes, and the like should the dungeon ever break out again helps the people and not her as she is not using said items this it wouldn't break her vow of poverty. Think of it as a hospital stockpiling on medical supplies before a hurricane.

----------


## whoiam

> Hey whoiam, any suggestions for what psionic crafting feats I should consider?


Probably none of them? Last time I checked, you weren't allowed to replicate powers for crafting purposes (since that's from an alternate class variant), so you'd be limited to crafting from Liselle's power suite. Which isn't terribly well suited to anything but Craft Dorje... which Liselle already has.

----------


## dantiesilva

I would also like to hire 4 trained monks as temple guards 3 sp/day Each
and 2 trained Healers as well healers for the temple 3 sp/day Each

For the monks Abigail would offer to pay Solstafir to make each of them a quaterstaff made from Bronzewood (unless he recommends something else) making each Quaterstaff cost 1,500gp each (this would be their salary until they pay off said item through work). I forget what Solstafir can add to said items, but I think range and damage would be best. (Range to be able to deal with attackers while still remaining safe, damage to quickly incapacitate the enemies so they can be restrained.) As all people working at the temple will be trained to not kill but do nonlethal damage thus knocking out anything that attacks to either try and treat later or for their allies to deal with (as it still takes away from the monsters total hp just in a different way).

She would buy the two healers healing belts unless they wished to train like herself.

I figure it would be weird if one day she has a temple and no followers and the next bam she has a million, so to show this she is hiring people at first, getting them a useful item to help with their job. This way when she takes the leadership feat people coming to her and wanting to be servants/followers and the like it doesn't seem as odd.

Her reasoning for spending the money instead of donating it in the traditional sense, more people are being taught to heal in a safe environment (each healer in theory has 2 bodyguards) thus less people will die of simple stuff that could have been treated rather easily if simply they had more money to pay a cleric to do so. As her church will work more along pay what you can for our services, if you can't pay do a good deed and we are square. This now encourages good behaivor, gets people that would normally die to stay alive (thus more productive people in the workplace/dungeon delvers later on, and possibly people to help protect should the dungeon ever break free.)

Would you allow that without breaking her vow?

----------


## Aegis013

> Would you allow that without breaking her vow?


Yes I would. It's going to be pretty hard to break your vows unless you, for example, pick up a magic sword and swing it a living foe in the Dungeon or something that would be pretty out of character.

As far as "no followers, then bam a million" we can pretty easily hand-wave that if desired. You spend quite a decent amount of time in Solum between delves and it could be that there were already people who wanted Abigail to set up a temple so when she finally does, they bring over quite a number of recruits.

----------


## dantiesilva

Well I mean due to the wording of VoP any weapon she picks up is a magic weapon equal to her exalted strike bonus. If not for the fact having the same quarterstaff crafter for her would break her vows (due to bronzewood weapons being considered masterwork) she would have one as well. Starting the whole uniform thing going on.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Hey @aegis, would grabbing Persistent Spell be too much power? I'm asking because metamagic trigger would let me pull it off for additonal charges spent, but on top of that  there's a 3rd level infusion called Metamagic item which avoid paying the charge cost. That would let me use eternal wands or Etch Schema to persist spells from those pretty much as many times as I could cast the spell.

Edit: Just working through some thoughts on the academy. First, I think is that initial delving teams are formed in the school and are entered as is to the Dungeon rather than organized by whoever. In this case, Everything possible would be taken into account in an attempt to form a cohesive, balanced team based on personality and evaluated abilities of each student. There should also be an agreement in place that students attending will have their first delve dates delayed until a week post graduation at least, or a week after if they're removed from the academy for any other reason. On graduation, if any students lack it they will be given some appropriate lower end equipment from the armory which will be made from Solstafir's stipend. Once more money starts rolling in, some limited potions would start being provided. If students have yet to make equipment decisions or ask for help with selection, then  help there would be provided. So hopefully, having help from experienced delvers would in turn give the students a much higher survival rate than normal delving teams. It might steamroll into a much higher portion of those delvers wanting to go again, so the crown might see a sudden uptick in prosperity.

For those specifically going in to learn how to graft instead, I imagine graduation pretty much grants Heal as a class skill, gives a chance to retrain skill points, and then allows for Graft Flesh to be taken and function the same as Orchid's.

----------


## Aegis013

I'm not going to tell you not to do it. You already know there's not much in the way of actual danger or challenge outside of the Death Doors. Having Persistent Effects will just let you steamroll the modules I use for the delves even more easily than you do already.

----------


## dantiesilva

@aegis did anything happen when Abigail drank the elixir?

----------


## Aegis013

Yes, added to IC.

----------


## dantiesilva

As someone who cooks would she notice the dungeon fruit and elixir tasting the same, different? As with both tying together like they just did she is curious. Also been doing the overnights at work the last few days this my lack of posting.

----------


## Aegis013

They're quite different, though with vague hints of similarity. One being a fruit and the other being a liquid. Abigail would guess that them being tied together is likely not a given, though with how much is unknown about them, just about anything is possible.

----------


## Aegis013

Anybody need more time before the next delve? I've got everything ready.

----------


## dantiesilva

Just making sure, we bought the lich key right?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Anybody need more time before the next delve? I've got everything ready.


I think everyone but Dantie and I still need to do shopping. I still need to decide on my level 9 feat.




> Just making sure, we bought the lich key right?


I contributed my share for it and the horn in my shopping list which is in the level up post.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Anybody need more time before the next delve? I've got everything ready.


I still need to advance, whats the deadline?

----------


## Yas392

> Anybody need more time before the next delve? I've got everything ready.


I do for RP and shopping.

----------


## dantiesilva

I mean I'm still waiting for the prices of the healing belts made by the party as well as the quarterstaffs as I know price will be different.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I mean I'm still waiting for the prices of the healing belts made by the party as well as the quarterstaffs as I know price will be different.


Right, forgot about that. From Orchid, the belts are 815.62 total including commission.

----------


## Aegis013

> I still need to advance, whats the deadline?


No specific deadline, we've just crossed the two week threshold outside of a delve and I don't want the game to grind to a halt. Since a lot of the Solum RP stuff is fully player driven or is optional participation type stuff I'm just checking in to avoid losing momentum since that is one of the biggest dangers to PbPs in my experience.

If anybody needs mechanical clarifications or similar I still check these threads usually a couple times per day.

----------


## Yas392

Got to establish Levi's child personality and get the feel of it. That is almost all of Levi's personalities at the current date. He is still hiding his true self; the guilt ridden part of himself he will reveal to the party at some point in the future. The tragedy he experienced is similar to Abigail and Orchid that he lost someone to the Dungeon.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Right, forgot about that. From Orchid, the belts are 815.62 total including commission.


Thank you, number has been deducted from Abigail's gold.




> No specific deadline, we've just crossed the two week threshold outside of a delve and I don't want the game to grind to a halt. Since a lot of the Solum RP stuff is fully player driven or is optional participation type stuff I'm just checking in to avoid losing momentum since that is one of the biggest dangers to PbPs in my experience.
> 
> If anybody needs mechanical clarifications or similar I still check these threads usually a couple times per day.


I can agree to much downtime does kill pbp unless everyone is involved in said rp downtime. 

How would we stat out NPC's? I know you have said this before, and that they are not gestalt, but for the life of me I cannot find it. I doubt it will ever come up mind you, but if it is ever needed it would be nice to have a rough stat block for the temple staff.




> Got to establish Levi's child personality and get the feel of it. That is almost all of Levi's personalities at the current date. He is still hiding his true self; the guilt ridden part of himself he will reveal to the party at some point in the future. The tragedy he experienced is similar to Abigail and Orchid that he lost someone to the Dungeon.


Going to reply now.

----------


## Aegis013

> How would we stat out NPC's? I know you have said this before, and that they are not gestalt, but for the life of me I cannot find it. I doubt it will ever come up mind you, but if it is ever needed it would be nice to have a rough stat block for the temple staff.


NPCs are non-gestalt, and get NPC wealth. Otherwise, make them as a PC - you can choose their starting attributes up to 18 before racial or other modifiers. HP is full first three levels and then half HD+half HD just like a PC, etc.

I doubt you'll actually need to stat them, though you're welcome to do so if desired.

----------


## dantiesilva

Does NPC wealth exclude what Abigail buys for them while they are at the temple?

This is what I am thinking for the 1st level basic monks she just hired. Coming from the poor district they do not have the best education nor are they exactly good at public speaking and such. Abigail specifically picked each for their ability to try and avoid enemies and fighting rather than brute strength. Thinking Shoulin(sorry for butchering the name) monks with their high dexterity and endurance with little need for pure physical strength (not saying they don't have any but its not as highly valued). The high wisdom is reflected with their ability to decide quickly if it is better to run from a situation or stay and fight, they have a lot of common sense with very little intelligence.

Early levels for her trainees would be learning to focus and harness their stunning fist. If they can master it after all they can stop people attacking the temple and defend those within without causing a great deal of physical harm to the individual. (For example once stunned they could try to tie them up or slap a pair of manacles on them quickly.

----------


## Aegis013

If the NPCs are gifted items out of your landlord funds or other personal resources they don't count against the NPC WBL.

----------


## whoiam

Couple more feats to price up:
Transdimensional Power and Dorje Mastery (both from Compelte Psionic).

----------


## Aegis013

Transdimensional Power - 2000 XP
Dorje Mastery - 2000 XP

----------


## whoiam

Alright, then, I think this is gonna be Liselle's spending for the level:

7999 xp
525gp (profit from spending the crafting allowance on resale goods)
1814.04 GP (savings from last delve)
36,231 (earnings from this delve)

Total budget: 78,568.04 GP (equivalent)

*Purchase*
*Cost*
*Commission*
*Remaining Funds*

Horn of Plenty (1/5th share)
2400

76,168.04

Lich-Unlocking Sword (1/5th share)
1670

74,498.04



Upgrade Spiked Chain (forge bonuses only)
0
100Solstafir
74,398.04

Upgrade Scimitar (forge bonuses only)
0
100Solstafir
74,298.04

Upgrade Kukri (forge bonuses only)
0
100Solstafir
74,198.04



Upgrade Cloak of Resistance (+4->+5)
1968.75
750Orchid
69,304.29

Upgrade Headband of Intellect (+4->+6)
7,875
3000Orchid
58,429.29

Ghost Shroud (Magic Item Compendium)
1968.75
750Orchid
55,710.54

Adding NA+2 to the Ghost Shroud
3150
1200Orchid
51,360.54



Expanded Knowledge: Metaphysical Weapon
10000

41,360.54

Expanded Knowledge: Power Weapon
10000

31,360.54

Dorje Mastery
10000

21,360.54

Weapon Focus (Heavy Flail)
2500

18,860.54



Dorje of Metaphysical Weapon (ML5)
7875

10,987.54

Dorje of Inertial Armor (ML5)
7875

3,110.54








So that's 525gp commission paid to Solstafir and 5,700 gp commission to Orchid.

----------


## Yas392

Is Abigail going to haggle with the shop over how much the party can get from Staffy? She has the highest diplomacy modifier out of the group.

----------


## dantiesilva

I dont think Abigail would be your best bet in that situation. Staffy has intelligence, his own thoughts, and his own desires. It may just be a magic item to the party but not to her meaning she would actually be against selling him instead of simply setting him free in Sol as again he is an intelligent being. Sure not in the sense we understand it but still. It was a tough call when we stuck him in the bag but she knew it was the safest course of action at the time and this didn't fight the party on it. Selling him would be like slavery to her and thus she would have no part in it.

----------


## Thundercracker

advance: Level 1 Dervish, Level 9 Cloistered Cleric
HP: (1d5+5)[*7*]
+2 reflex, +2 will
11 skill points: 9 dance, 1 dungeoneering, 1 planes

Level 9 Feat: Persistent Spell
2000 xp Martial Study - Wolf Fang Strike
2000 xp: Martial Stance - Blood in the Water
2000 xp: Great Cleave
2000 xp: Extend spell

Equipment:  1000 xp left over converted to 5000 gold, + 36231 + 1988 leftover from last level = 43,219 to spend
Sell *(need help with how much I'd receive from selling the following):* 2x Kukri +1, Masterwork Mithral Fullplate with +2 max dex(+15), +1 armor(+5), -5 movement speed reduction(+5).  Mithral Chain Shirt +1
Buy: Mithral Breastplate +1 *(need someone to help craft this please)*
Buy: Potion of Neutralize Poison 750 gp

I need some kind of miss chance, improved invis would be best I think because that would also net me sneak attacks... any suggestions on how to get that or what else to spend all this cash on?

----------


## whoiam

> advance: Level 1 Dervish, Level 9 Cloistered Cleric
> HP: [roll0]
> +2 reflex, +2 will
> 11 skill points: 9 dance, 1 dungeoneering, 1 planes
> 
> Level 9 Feat: Persistent Spell
> 2000 xp Martial Study - Wolf Fang Strike
> 2000 xp: Martial Stance - Blood in the Water
> 2000 xp: Great Cleave
> ...


Technically, you only have 999xp left (Its an odd number I know, but we always get 1 under the amount that would give us the next level). Also, by the magic of typos, I now have an extra 5000gp!

*Spoiler: Kukri+1*
Show


Kukri: 8GP
Masterwork: 300gp
+1 Enhancement: 2000gp
List price: 2308 (each)
Sale price: 1154 (each)



*Spoiler: Masterwork Mithral Full Plate*
Show


Full Plate: 1500gp
Mithral: 9000gp
Masterwork: free (included in the Mithral)
List Price: 10,500
Sale Price: 5,250



*Spoiler: Mithral Breastplate +1*
Show


Breastplate: 200gp
Mithral: 4000gp
Masterwork: Free (included in Mithral)
Dwarvencraft: 300gp
+1 Enhancement: 1000gp
List Price: 5500
Crafting Cost: 1815 gp (You get a 500gp free crafting allowance which can be used here)
Solstafir's Commission: 825 gp
Total price: 2640 gp

Extra bonuses:
Armor categories being AC (+1), Max Dex (+1), Armor Check Penalty (-3), Arcane Spell Failure (-5%), Speed reduction (-5 feet of reduction), tower shield attack penalty(-1).
The first point in each category costs 5, subsequent points cost 10, and Solstafir currently has 25 points to assign on each item. So 3 points in one stat, 2 points in one and 1 in a couple of others, or 1 point each in all 5.




*Spoiler: Potion of Neutralize Poison*
Show


List Price: 750 gp
Brewing Cost: 295.31 gp
Orchid's Commission: 112.5 gp
Total Price: 407.81



Couldn't find anything obvious to give permanent or long-term Greater Invisibility. The MIC has some that can give you a few rounds of it if needed:
Boots of Tracklessness (list price 11,000) - gives you a permanent _pass without trace_ and 7 rounds of greater invisibility once per day.
Ring of Vanishing (list price 30,000) - 3 times per day, 2 rounds of greater invisibility (that also works against hearing, scent, blindsense, blindsight, and tremorsense)
Dust of Disappearance (list price 3,500) - 2d6 rounds of greater invisibility

----------


## Yas392

*HP:* +10 HP (rolled on this post + 2 constitution modifier).

*Warlock New Feature:* +1d6 Eldritch Blast Damage

*Binder New Feature:* Soul Guardian (Slippery Mind)

*Saves:* +1 Fort, +1 Reflex.

*Retrain:* Skill Knowledge (Move Silently) -> Travel Devotion

*Level 9 feat:* Soultouched Spellcasting

*SP distribution:* +5 Hide, +1 UMD

*XP to spend (8,999 XP)*

Improved Flight (1,000 XP)
Bonus Essentia (1,000 XP)
Shape Soulmeld (Shedu Crown; 2,000 XP)
Open Least Chakra (Crown) (Shedu Crown; 2,000 XP)
Flyby Attack (500 XP)
Open Minded (1,000 XP)
Speed of Thought (1,000 XP)

*Remaining XP:* 0 XP (Remaining converted to 2,495 gold)

*Gold from delve to spend (42,403.82 gold)*

+1 Spear of Rapid Wrath (7,898.85 gold; 500 discount; 1,755 gold and 3 silver paid to Solstafir) (Solstafir)
Healing, Greater Armor Enhancement (16,200 gold; 3,600 gold commission paid to Solstafir) (Solstafir)
Upgrading Chasuble to Greater (5,709.38 gold; 1,575 gold commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Upgrading Vest of Resistance +3 to +5 (7,884.38 gold; 2,175 gold commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Crafting Profit (+525 gold; 225 gold paid to Solstafir) (Solstafir)
Scroll of Freedom of Movement x3 (759.38 gold; 168 gold 7 silver, and 5 copper commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Wand of Resurgence x50 (506.25 gold; 112 gold and 5 silver commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Wand of Benign Transposition x50 (506.25 gold; 112 gold and 5 silver commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)
Extra Cost + Commission Paid for merging Dispelling Cord with Vest of Resistance (271 gold, 8 silver and 8 copper; 75 gold commission paid to Orchid) (Orchid)

*Remaining Gold:* 3192 gold, 4 silver and 5 copper.

Is the total gold each of our characters receives before or after they sell Staffy?

----------


## whoiam

That was worked out pre-staffy.

----------


## Thundercracker

> That was worked out pre-staffy.


oh, are we entitled to more post-staffy?

----------


## whoiam

If any of us manage to sell it, yes. We haven't yet.

----------


## Yas392

*Spoiler: Feat XP costs*
Show

Martial Weapon Proficiency or Armor Proficiency feats: 200 XP
Sanctify Relic: 2,000 XP
True Believer: 500 XP
Expanded Knowledge: 2,000 XP
Corpsecrafter 2,000xp.
Shieldmate: 1,000xp.
Devoted Bulwark: 1,000xp.
Stone Power: 2,000xp.
Vital Recovery: 2,000xp.
White Raven Defense: 1,000xp.
Extraordinary Artisan: 2,000 xp
Legendary Artisan: 2,000 xp
Archivist of Nature: 1,000 xp
Draconid Archivist: 1,000 xp
Skill Focus: 500 xp
Split Chakra: 2000 xp
Necrocarnum Acolyte: 500xp
Expanded Soulmeld Capacity: 2000 xp
Weapon Focus: 500 xp
Melodic Casting 2000 xp
Obtain Familiar 1000 xp
Any version of Dodge: 500 xp
Mobility: 500 xp
Combat Expertise: 500 xp
Improved Sunder: 500 xp
Improved Bullrush: 500 xp
Ironheart Aura: 500 xp
Speed of Thought: 1,000 xp
Stand Still: 2,000 xp
Craft Cognizance Crystal: 2000 xp
Craft Dorje: 2000 xp
Elusive Target: 2000 xp
Karmic Strike: 2000 xp
Shock Troopher 2000 xp
Magical Artisan 2000xp
Draconic Familiar 1500 xp
Maximize Spell 2000 xp
Touch of Healing 2000 xp
Cleave 1000 xp
Great cleave 2000 xp
Quick Draw 500 xp
Adaptive Style 2000 xp
Psicrystal Affinity 1000 xp
Master of Day and Night 5000 xp
Initiator of ilmater 2000 xp
Travel Devotion 2000 xp
Infernal Adept 1000 xp
Improved Familiar 2000 xp
Extra Invocation 1000 xp
Pisonic Meditation - 1000 xp
Wild Talent - 1000 xp
Psionic Shot - 1000 xp
Greater Psionic Shot - 2000 xp
Ritual Blessing - 1000 xp
Faith Unswerving - 2000 xp
Combat Reflexes 1000 xp
Augment Healing 1000 xp
Point Blank Shot 500 xp
Precise Shot 500 xp
Battle Caster - 1000 xp
Bonus Essentia 1000 xp
Shadow Blade 2000 xp
Daring Outlaw 2000 xp
Improved TWF 2000 xp
Power Critical 1000 xp
Power Attack 2000 xp
Martial Study 2000 xp
Martial Stance 2000 xp
Extend Spell 2000 xp
Divine Metamagic 10,000 xp
Persistent Spell 10,000 xp
Rapid Spell - 2000 xp
Extra Turning 1000 xp
Augment Summoning 2000 xp
Open Minded 1000 xp
Lightning Reflexes, Iron Will or Great Fortitude - 500 xp
Sacred Healing - 1,000 XP
Domain Focus - 1,000 XP
Spellcasting Prodigy - 2,000 XP
Snowcasting - 1,000 XP
Frozen Magic - 500 XP
Frostfell Prodigy - 1,000 XP
Enduring Life - 1,000 XP
Lasting Life - 1,000 XP
Heat Endurance - 1,000 XP
Sandskimmer - 500 XP
Constant Guardian - 2,000 XP
Telling Blow 2,000xp
Sense Weakness 2,000xp
Disemboweling Strike 2,000xp
Improved Skirmish 2,000xp
Swift Ambusher 2,000xp
Soultouched Spellcasting 2,000
Planar Touchstone - 2,000XP - you can pick your base ability before each delve.
Dash - 1,000 XP
Landlord - 1,000 XP
Leadership - 1,000 XP
Improved Toughness - 1,000 XP
Extra Spell 2,000 XP - spells from any base classes' list are fair game
Cold Focus - 1,000 XP
Improved Flight - 1,000 XP
Improved Heat Endurance - 1,000 XP
Knowledge Devotion - 2,000 XP
Transdimensional Power - 2,000 XP
Dorje Mastery - 2,000 XP
Flyby Attack - 500 XP
Shape Soulmeld - 2,000 XP
Improved Essentia Capacity - 2,000 XP
Open Least Chakra (Crown) - 2,000 XP
Improved Precise Shot - 2,000 XP
Mindsight - 5,000 XP

----------


## dantiesilva

I'll be posting shortly.

----------


## Aegis013

I don't intend to make a full scene of the group trying to find a way to get some money from Staffy, though with Abigail's (completely reasonable) view of the annoying intelligent quarterstaff there are still options available.

"Sell" Staffy on the market at half price due to the fact that trying to use Staffy in the Dungeon is actively dangerous. There's an oddball collector in Solum who wants to collect intelligent items to better understand them, by befriending them. Staffy will still have freedom to choose its own fate, though it'll have a place where it will be cared for.

Employ Staffy at either Abigail's temple as a way to rapidly move those that need care around or at Orchid's academy, potentially even as a professor (Staffy has decent mental stats and can read any text), or otherwise get Staffy's buy in on some work that is free of combat.

Employ Staffy as a spy to get you additional information from the court. After all, who thinks that random quarterstaff in the corner is about to steal sensitive documents? A thing Staffy is fully capable of doing.

Some other idea that isn't offered here.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I don't intend to make a full scene of the group trying to find a way to get some money from Staffy, though with Abigail's (completely reasonable) view of the annoying intelligent quarterstaff there are still options available.
> 
> "Sell" Staffy on the market at half price due to the fact that trying to use Staffy in the Dungeon is actively dangerous. There's an oddball collector in Solum who wants to collect intelligent items to better understand them, by befriending them. Staffy will still have freedom to choose its own fate, though it'll have a place where it will be cared for.
> 
> Employ Staffy at either Abigail's temple as a way to rapidly move those that need care around or at Orchid's academy, potentially even as a professor (Staffy has decent mental stats and can read any text), or otherwise get Staffy's buy in on some work that is free of combat.
> 
> Employ Staffy as a spy to get you additional information from the court. After all, who thinks that random quarterstaff in the corner is about to steal sensitive documents? A thing Staffy is fully capable of doing.
> 
> Some other idea that isn't offered here.


I would give Staffy the option personally, but I am only 1/5th of the group so I am fine with whatever the rest of the group decides on this situation. I doubt he would be kind and trusting of us though as a spy given we took away his free will once and stuffed him back in the bag. 

Also I am ready for the next delve when everyone else is.

----------


## Yas392

> I would give Staffy the option personally, but I am only 1/5th of the group so I am fine with whatever the rest of the group decides on this situation. I doubt he would be kind and trusting of us though as a spy given we took away his free will once and stuffed him back in the bag. 
> 
> Also I am ready for the next delve when everyone else is.


The spy thing could work if Abigail is able bond with him. The reason Levi dispelled him was more than just expressing annoying but also because the party was not in a danger free zone like Solum.

----------


## dantiesilva

Ooc and I I and Abigail both understand why it happened in the dungeon but Staffy may not be as understanding as the recipent of said actions. To trust someone to spy like that and not rat them out or switch sides there would have to be some incentive the other side could not give staffy.

We have already shown that we treat it as less than us, and would be offering it to be sold to a "collector". So far we have alienated staffy and given it more reasons to turn on us for whoever we send it to spy on then help us, even with Abigail's diplomacy. It would take a few IC months I feel for staffy to begin to trust us again minimum and sure while it's not months we need to play out people will get used to seeing staffy with us which makes being a spy impossible.

----------


## Yas392

Sounds like a risk. I guess spying is out. 

Anyone haggling with the collector or are our characters selling it for half-price?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Technically, you only have 999xp left (Its an odd number I know, but we always get 1 under the amount that would give us the next level). Also, by the magic of typos, I now have an extra 5000gp!
> 
> *Spoiler: Kukri+1*
> Show
> 
> 
> Kukri: 8GP
> Masterwork: 300gp
> +1 Enhancement: 2000gp
> ...


It would be 2 points of ac, one of max dex, everything else is already negated.  

Might dump the amulet of natural armor and pick up a minor cloak of displacement for permanent 20% miss chance.  Is it craftable?  I think I can manage that plus the boots and the ring

Has anyone purchased the stat increasing tome?

----------


## whoiam

> It would be 2 points of ac, one of max dex, everything else is already negated.  
> 
> Might dump the amulet of natural armor and pick up a minor cloak of displacement for permanent 20% miss chance.  Is it craftable?  I think I can manage that plus the boots and the ring
> 
> Has anyone purchased the stat increasing tome?


The minor cloak of displacement is a wondrous item requiring a third level spell... so yes, it should be craftable. List price is 24,000, so 3600 commission and 9450 in crafting costs. 4500/11,812.5 for the ring, and 1650/4331.25 for the boots.

----------


## whoiam

I've considered a stat book before, but... Ultimately, they're more expensive than adding +stat enhancement bonuses to existing magic items. (Lis upgrading her int bonus from +4 to +6 cost around 11,000.)

So it won't be worth the money unless we either _loot_ one of those books or max out the cheaper stat enhancements and still want more points.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I've considered a stat book before, but... Ultimately, they're more expensive than adding +stat enhancement bonuses to existing magic items. (Lis upgrading her int bonus from +4 to +6 cost around 11,000.)
> 
> So it won't be worth the money unless we either _loot_ one of those books or max out the cheaper stat enhancements and still want more points.


Better do those first then i have 3.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Reminder that Orchid can't have Forge Ring for at least a few more levels.

----------


## whoiam

Ah, you're right. Where did I get the idea you already had it...? :(

----------


## Yas392

If no one is haggling, Levi may do it depending on whether Staffy is inert or active at the time of bargaining though he will need boosts to his checks before he do it.

----------


## Thundercracker

Ugh, even if I bought all that, I still have 18k to spend... adding transmuting property to the kukri's requires CL13, can anyone hit that yet?
Greater Blurring property on the armor is a +2 bonus, and then I'd get to keep the neck slot, that one is CL12.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Sorry, been really busy, change of employer(though not job), paperwork and all that, and been meaning to make an IC post to drive Solstafir's story but writer's block has critted me for a good while now. I'll sort out my level up tomorrow and see if I can catch up on everything else.

----------


## dantiesilva

> Sorry, been really busy, change of employer(though not job), paperwork and all that, and been meaning to make an IC post to drive Solstafir's story but writer's block has critted me for a good while now. I'll sort out my level up tomorrow and see if I can catch up on everything else.


It's all good TheFallenOne, hope everything worked out for the better with the new employer. Only thing you missed at least from me is Abigail buying weapons forged by you for her disciples at the church, and me asking what kind of bonuses their quaterstaffs could get.

----------


## Yas392

No worries. Real life comes first. As from me, nothing except haggling for Staffy for more $$$ than usual. 

I might have Levi ask Alistar/Orchid for divine insight, guidance of the avatar and glibness.

----------


## TheFallenOne

Crusader 7/Iron Soul Forgemaster 3

HP: (1d5+11)[*14*]
+1 BAB
+0.5 Fort, +0.5 Will, +0.33 Ref
+1 both Crafts, +3 Intimidate
Forge Lore: +3 Insight on Craft
+1 Essentia
New maneuver known: Covering Strike. Would have been hilarious against Robilar's, but even without that I think turning off AoOs will help more in Death Doors than boosting our already obscene damage output some more.

Starting money:
955.79
Comission on Alistair's armor and weapons from before: 6105
8999 XP: 44995
Plus his share of the loot




> For the monks Abigail would offer to pay Solstafir to make each of them a quaterstaff made from Bronzewood (unless he recommends something else) making each Quaterstaff cost 1,500gp each (this would be their salary until they pay off said item through work). I forget what Solstafir can add to said items, but I think range and damage would be best. (Range to be able to deal with attackers while still remaining safe, damage to quickly incapacitate the enemies so they can be restrained.)


I can do damage, but only add reach on ranged weapons, not melee. Unless you're religiously committed to quarterstaffs perhaps use entangling poles(BoED) for nonlethal damage plus reach, or goads(Frostburn) which has the choice of nonlethal bludgeoning or lethal piercing? The guards would have to train for the exotic weapon, but I think giving the guards weapons with innate nonlethal option would fit her commitment.

*@Aegis* For investment, I'm right now mainly looking at replicating the Key to Safe Passage, even at a huge cost. I think the best way to advance the Anvil of Embers subplot is to present his discovery with tangible proof. He's... not exactly the diplomatic kind to convince people.
Oh, and I think you never gave me a cost for Master rank in the Foundry, which gave me access to a spellpool for crafting purposes.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I can do damage, but only add reach on ranged weapons, not melee. Unless you're religiously committed to quarterstaffs perhaps use entangling poles(BoED) for nonlethal damage plus reach, or goads(Frostburn) which has the choice of nonlethal bludgeoning or lethal piercing? The guards would have to train for the exotic weapon, but I think giving the guards weapons with innate nonlethal option would fit her commitment.


I did plan on turning them into mancatchers or entangling poles so I am perfectly fine with simply starting there and having the monks train in using them. So what would the new damage be then as you can only boost the damage?

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* If we are haggling, do we skip appraise?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Ugh, even if I bought all that, I still have 18k to spend... adding transmuting property to the kukri's requires CL13, can anyone hit that yet?
> Greater Blurring property on the armor is a +2 bonus, and then I'd get to keep the neck slot, that one is CL12.





> Sorry, been really busy, change of employer(though not job), paperwork and all that, and been meaning to make an IC post to drive Solstafir's story but writer's block has critted me for a good while now. I'll sort out my level up tomorrow and see if I can catch up on everything else.





> No worries. Real life comes first. As from me, nothing except haggling for Staffy for more $$$ than usual. 
> 
> I might have Levi ask Alistar/Orchid for divine insight, guidance of the avatar and glibness.


Can be provided.

----------


## Yas392

> Can be provided.


Will also ask for benediction for the re-roll.

----------


## Aegis013

> *@Aegis* For investment, I'm right now mainly looking at replicating the Key to Safe Passage, even at a huge cost. I think the best way to advance the Anvil of Embers subplot is to present his discovery with tangible proof. He's... not exactly the diplomatic kind to convince people.
> Oh, and I think you never gave me a cost for Master rank in the Foundry, which gave me access to a spellpool for crafting purposes.


Solstafir could attempt to replicate it for the cost of a +3 Heavy Mace with an extra 10,000gp for the intricate shape - though I won't guarantee that the replica would work exactly like the original.

How about this:
1000 XP for Master Rank and spellpool access to all 3rd level spells and lower
+3000 XP for spellpool access to all 6th level spells and lower
+6000 XP for spellpool access to all 9th level spells and lower

Spells from the spellpool are only available to the Foundry member and can only be used for crafting.




> *@Aegis013* If we are haggling, do we skip appraise?


The general merchants in Solum aren't interested in Staffy because they wouldn't be able sell it since it'll just Dimension Door away.
I'm willing to hand-wave Staffy being sold at half (meaning net 15,000gp for the group rather than the 30k). Otherwise, the onus is on you to come up with some special way to utilize Staffy or exploit its abilities for your gain.

----------


## Yas392

> The general merchants in Solum aren't interested in Staffy because they wouldn't be able sell it since it'll just Dimension Door away.
> I'm willing to hand-wave Staffy being sold at half (meaning net 15,000gp for the group rather than the 30k). Otherwise, the onus is on you to come up with some special way to utilize Staffy or exploit its abilities for your gain.


What about if it is dispelled then dimensional anchored?

----------


## Aegis013

The merchant would have to sell it before the duration of the dimensional anchor expires and Staffy just Dimension Doors away, which is less than 10 minutes. Not a lot of time to find a buyer and convince them to overlook the item's shortcomings.

Something tells me none of your characters would be interested in spending a huge portion of their downtime keeping Staffy shut down just to deceive some other delver into purchasing Staffy. With a pretty likely result of Staffy killing them in the Dungeon in an effort to "rescue" them from combat.

----------


## Yas392

> The merchant would have to sell it before the duration of the dimensional anchor expires and Staffy just Dimension Doors away, which is less than 10 minutes. Not a lot of time to find a buyer and convince them to overlook the item's shortcomings.
> 
> Something tells me none of your characters would be interested in spending a huge portion of their downtime keeping Staffy shut down just to deceive some other delver into purchasing Staffy. With a pretty likely result of Staffy killing them in the Dungeon in an effort to "rescue" them from combat.


Def not delvers. Our characters are trying to haggle with that collector you mentioned. If that is not an option, Levi will be fine getting 15k.

----------


## Aegis013

I'm not personally interested in haggling scenes. Especially in PbP format.

Staffy has a potentially very useful suite of abilities if you can convince it to join your cause, but a very troublesome demeanor. If the group just wants to be rid of it, which is entirely understandable, 15k gp is what the group can get with the assumption that you successfully haggle up the collector as far as they can afford already.

----------


## QuadraticGish

While Orchid really wants nothing to do with Staffy, she does not want to resort to fraud.

----------


## Thundercracker

Lets keep Staffy.  I get the feeling hes going to come in handy, and we are not hurting for gold.

----------


## Yas392

Levi is keen on getting rid of him.

----------


## Aegis013

We've got:

2 for selling Staffy (I'm counting Orchid here).
1 for letting Staffy do as it pleases (Abigail).
1 for keeping Staffy (Alistair).

whoiam and TheFallenOne, what would Liselle and Solstafir want to do with Staffy?

----------


## dantiesilva

Yeah I feel letting staffy choose to help us is more likely to help long term then tricking him to help. I would say think of the long con.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Orchid can be persuaded to another option, but she really just would rather it involve her not being near Staffy as she finds its voice absolutely migraine inducing.

----------


## TheFallenOne

I'm gonna represent Team Evil here and say I'd favour Orchid just eating Staffy for the XP. Gives us less than selling it but bonus points for hilarity.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I'm gonna represent Team Evil here and say I'd favour Orchid just eating Staffy for the XP. Gives us less than selling it but bonus points for hilarity.


Still waiting on the cost of said entangling staff made out of bronzewood as well as how much damage or such it would do created by Solstafir

----------


## Yas392

> I'm gonna represent Team Evil here and say I'd favour Orchid just eating Staffy for the XP. Gives us less than selling it but bonus points for hilarity.


*Imagines dimension anchored Staffy screeching and struggling in mouth of a naga esque person as she catches him between her teeth and chomps on him* That's a funny thought. That will give her about 5-12k XP. Enough to fast track the research of the elixir and cut down the side effects if it is poured into the project.

Is Solstafir weapon creation 52.5% base cost + 15% commission fees? And does the each party member gets free 500 gold deduction for crafting from Solstafir after every delve? Just checking the correct rates.

----------


## TheFallenOne

> Solstafir could attempt to replicate it for the cost of a +3 Heavy Mace with an extra 10,000gp for the intricate shape - though I won't guarantee that the replica would work exactly like the original.
> 
> How about this:
> 1000 XP for Master Rank and spellpool access to all 3rd level spells and lower
> +3000 XP for spellpool access to all 6th level spells and lower
> +6000 XP for spellpool access to all 9th level spells and lower
> 
> Spells from the spellpool are only available to the Foundry member and can only be used for crafting.


Looks good, I'll get the first two levels of the spellpool now, might be a bit longer until I need 7+ spells.

I'll go for the mace as well and test it on our next Delve. The way the key worked was the 'slot' to insert it opened up along with the return portal, so I can test whether it works without actually having to use it up.




> Still waiting on the cost of said entangling staff made out of bronzewood as well as how much damage or such it would do created by Solstafir


I'm struggling a bit here, I only find bronzewood in Arms and Equipment Guide, no 3.5 reprint. And in A&EG it's an armor material, for weapons it would only provide a little bit of weight reduction at a high price of 500 GP per pound on a five pound weapon. You'd get better for much cheaper with Darkwood at a mere 10 GP per pound, saving more than enough to put a +1 on each of them and have money left over.

If you go that route, each entangling pole would have a base price of 4 GP +300 MW(can't use Dwarvencraft on wood items) + 50 for the Darkwood, coming to 354 market price. Final cost 117.67 to craft plus 53.1 commission = 170.77 GP.
If you add +1, 2000 market price, 1050 to craft plus 300 commission = 1350 GP.

As for damage, it only starts at 1d4 but with my Craft modifier at a whooping 41 now I can improve one stat three times and another once(20 MW DC, +5+10+10, +5, for a DC of 50 which I pass with Take 10). Three size increases brings 1d4 to a far more formidable 2d6, and I could increase the x2 crit to either x3 or 19-20/x2. 




> *Imagines dimension anchored Staffy screeching and struggling in mouth of a naga esque person as she catches him between her teeth and chomps on him* That's a funny thought. That will give her about 5-12k XP. Enough to fast track the research of the elixir and cut down the side effects if it is poured into the project.
> 
> Is Solstafir weapon creation 52.5% base cost + 15% commission fees? And does the each party member gets free 500 gold deduction for crafting from Solstafir after every delve? Just checking the correct rates.


Yeah, those numbers for crafting are right. Everyone gets a 500 GP stipend to use on items crafted by me.

----------


## dantiesilva

> I'm struggling a bit here, I only find bronzewood in Arms and Equipment Guide, no 3.5 reprint. And in A&EG it's an armor material, for weapons it would only provide a little bit of weight reduction at a high price of 500 GP per pound on a five pound weapon. You'd get better for much cheaper with Darkwood at a mere 10 GP per pound, saving more than enough to put a +1 on each of them and have money left over.
> 
> If you go that route, each entangling pole would have a base price of 4 GP +300 MW(can't use Dwarvencraft on wood items) + 50 for the Darkwood, coming to 354 market price. Final cost 117.67 to craft plus 53.1 commission = 170.77 GP.
> If you add +1, 2000 market price, 1050 to craft plus 300 commission = 1350 GP.
> 
> As for damage, it only starts at 1d4 but with my Craft modifier at a whooping 41 now I can improve one stat three times and another once(20 MW DC, +5+10+10, +5, for a DC of 50 which I pass with Take 10). Three size increases brings 1d4 to a far more formidable 2d6, and I could increase the x2 crit to either x3 or 19-20/x2.



If I'm not mistaken it was brought in Ebberon as well. Though it still did just as you say, nothing more. If you believe Darkwood is the best for this then I will go with your suggestion (rule number one of buying stuff, unless you make it or use it often and thus do your own research don't argue with the salesman). I will put the +1 onto them as well as it is about the same price I was going to be paying for the Broonzewood versions without any magical modifiers.

Damage 2d6 on a nonlethal weapon sounds good to me, and is there any chance our DM would allow us to improve its grapple bonus sticking to the theme of nonlethal? If not thats fine and I will take the x3.

Also that would be 4 commissioned by Abigail for a total of 5,400gp being given to you. I will go update the monk sheets I made that would be using these.

----------


## Yas392

> Looks good, I'll get the first two levels of the spellpool now, might be a bit longer until I need 7+ spells.
> 
> I'll go for the mace as well and test it on our next Delve. The way the key worked was the 'slot' to insert it opened up along with the return portal, so I can test whether it works without actually having to use it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling a bit here, I only find bronzewood in Arms and Equipment Guide, no 3.5 reprint. And in A&EG it's an armor material, for weapons it would only provide a little bit of weight reduction at a high price of 500 GP per pound on a five pound weapon. You'd get better for much cheaper with Darkwood at a mere 10 GP per pound, saving more than enough to put a +1 on each of them and have money left over.
> 
> If you go that route, each entangling pole would have a base price of 4 GP +300 MW(can't use Dwarvencraft on wood items) + 50 for the Darkwood, coming to 354 market price. Final cost 117.67 to craft plus 53.1 commission = 170.77 GP.
> ...


OK. I think he has 500 more gold. I miscalculated last purchases.

----------


## TheFallenOne

> If I'm not mistaken it was brought in Ebberon as well. Though it still did just as you say, nothing more. If you believe Darkwood is the best for this then I will go with your suggestion (rule number one of buying stuff, unless you make it or use it often and thus do your own research don't argue with the salesman). I will put the +1 onto them as well as it is about the same price I was going to be paying for the Broonzewood versions without any magical modifiers.
> 
> Damage 2d6 on a nonlethal weapon sounds good to me, and is there any chance our DM would allow us to improve its grapple bonus sticking to the theme of nonlethal? If not thats fine and I will take the x3.
> 
> Also that would be 4 commissioned by Abigail for a total of 5,400gp being given to you. I will go update the monk sheets I made that would be using these.


Ah right, they're monks. So they'd need three feats to remove the -4 nonproficiency penalty(Simple, Martial, Exotic Weapon Proficiency), definitely not worth it.

Tell you what, I might have a better idea. Loses the grapple option with the weapon, but they can do that unarmed anyway. Merciful weapon enhancement put on a monk weapon they're already proficient with; turns all damage nonlethal, with an extra 1d6 to boot. Since you always need the base +1 the market price would be a rather expensive 8000 + 300 MW + base weapon price/special material, but here comes the trick: Dragonshard Pommel Stone from Forge of War. Makes magical enhancements 25% more expensive, but can be freely tranfered from weapon to weapon. So, instead of giving every single guard an expensive magical weapon, they'd rather have a cheap masterwork one and only the guards on duty will have the magical bonus, which should be a third of the lot assuming eight hour shifts. Far more efficient resource management.

And since they're using a special monk weapon now they can even Flurry with it! Doing 4d6+1 nonlethal with either a quarterstaff or nunchacks(1d6 base going to 3d6 with 3 size increases, +1d6 from Merciful) before strength or any other bonuses. That's quite formidable for a low level monk.

----------


## dantiesilva

I figured 2 monks per healer with an extra two at the front door to start with. Later on perhaps buying and training some archers that use blunt arrows for the most part however they have the option to use others for instance against undead and the like. 

Yeah I mainly choose monks for the stunning fist through the monk weapons, mixed with their flurry of blows while the DC won't be stellar it will be decent enough to deal with most low level threats about 50% of the time or more, and between that and the "I'm gonna knock you unconscious if you keep trying to get through to hurt people" they should be good for what they are meant to do. Hmm perhaps have the archers as bards or Marshals to increase....*starts making notes and checking how things interact* 

As for the merciful weapon enchantment it was going to be the next stage I actually asked for when I upgraded the temple again. That all weapons in the zone of the temple dealt non-lethal damage/gave the merciful enchantment. As it wouldn't effect the Dungeon unless it once again came out to the real world these are all precautions mind you but still. Better to be safe then sorry as if an incursion happens again the rich will be more or less fine due to paying people to protect them and having special safe rooms. It's the poor that will suffer the most. And during such an invasion having the enchantments on a stone would be less helpful and more of a danger then having them on all weapons.

Edit it looks like each weapon would cost 4,170gp before commission and stuff roughly so for 4 monks she could pay for that at this moment with ease and still have gold left over for food stocks and such to help the poor.

----------


## Aegis013

I'll be on vacation for the next few days. The earliest I'll definitely be back is the 25th.

I may be able to respond on mobile for random questions, but it's not guaranteed.

----------


## Thundercracker

> I'm gonna represent Team Evil here and say I'd favour Orchid just eating Staffy for the XP. Gives us less than selling it but bonus points for hilarity.


Wait, that's an option?  How much xp would it be?

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Wait, that's an option?  How much xp would it be?


Good luck with convincing her to do that to Staffy. As an aside, @Aegis how long would have Orchid and Solstafir been delving at this point?

----------


## dantiesilva

@Aegis have a good little vacation.

----------


## Aegis013

> Good luck with convincing her to do that to Staffy. As an aside, @Aegis how long would have Orchid and Solstafir been delving at this point?


Probably around 4 years. It's around 6 months between delves.

----------


## dantiesilva

Sorry guys I'll be posting later today.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Alright, here's the basic layout of the School. Capacity is pretty much expected to be 30 students. Since it's the first batch, Orchid will likely be sure to ensure that at minimum she gets students that she can divide into 5 parties of 6. I'm assuming Orchid at this point with the party qualify for great renown(+2 to leadership score), leaving her with a leadership Score of 16. If her reputation is worth more let me know. Anyway, this gets a staff of 25 1st level NPCs, 2 2nd level NPCs, and 1 3rd level NPC in addition to her 7th level assistant/cohort. So, while Orchid will be the Headmistress, her assistant will become the vice Headmaster. They will take teaching roles along with the 3rd and 2nd level NPCs and any of the party members that are willing to help. Any remaining level 1 NPCs will be delegated to misc staff/teaching requirements along with any residual benefit from her XP expentidures.

Still thinking on what to spend XP on, but I'm thinking along the lines of either more dungeon information, or getting more information on our sponsors.
*Spoiler: Academy Expenditures/Funding*
Show



*Name*
*Type*
*SS*
*GP Cost*
*Amount*
*Total SS*
*Final Cost*
*Funds(GP)*

Armory
Basic
1
500
1
1
500
28500

Auditorium
Fancy
1
2000
1
1
2000
26500

Courtyard
Basic
1
500
1
1
500
26000

Chapel
Basic
1
1000
1
1
1000
25000

Gate House
Basic
0.5
1000
1
0.5
1000
24000

Kitchen
Basic
1
2000
1
1
2000
22000

Library
Basic
1
500
2
2
1000
21000

Storage
Basic
1
250
1
1
250
20750

Study/Office
Basic
0.5
200
5
2.5
1000
19750

Training Area
Combat
1
1000
2
2
2000
17750

Workplace
Basic
1
500
1
1
500
17250

*Walls*
Wood
0
7600
1
0
7600
9650

Stable
Basic
1
1000
1
1
1000
8650

Booklot
General
0
3000
1
0
3000
5650

Booklot
Arcana
0
1000
1
0
1000
4650

Booklot
Planes
0
1000
1
0
1000
3650

Shop
Basic
1
400
1
1
400
3250

Smithy
Basic
1
500
1
1
500
2750

Dining Hall
Basic
2
2000
1
2
2000
750



Walls

SS total
Material Cost/Space
Interior Wall %
Total Cost

19
1000
0.4
7600





Funding
GP from Feat
GP invested*
Others
Total

25000
2000
0
29000


Note *: GP Orchid invests gets double benefit.

----------


## Yas392

"Young" Levi running is not because of prior experience. The idea of dying and not coming back in the dungeon frightens him like how a child would be frightened by horror stories to provide context.

----------


## Aegis013

Hi everybody. It looks like the roleplay scene is nearing a natural conclusion so I plan to start the next delve in the next day or two, so be sure to make any finishing touches from leveling up or ask any final questions or similar.

----------


## dantiesilva

I'm all set

----------


## Thundercracker

> Ugh, even if I bought all that, I still have 18k to spend... adding transmuting property to the kukri's requires CL13, can anyone hit that yet?
> Greater Blurring property on the armor is a +2 bonus, and then I'd get to keep the neck slot, that one is CL12.


Im waiting on a response to the above.  If anyone can do it thats great otherwise Ill find something else to spend cash on. 

Are we selling staffy?

----------


## Yas392

I believe we are waiting for Liselle's response on that. Fallen responded to get rid of Staffy via Orchid consuming it for XP.

----------


## whoiam

I thought QuadraticGish said no to that?

Either way, Liselle's gotten through the important parts of her shopping list for the level, so no preference here what we do with the staff.

----------


## Thundercracker

I am ok with someone eating it for xp, but I want to know what class function / ability allows that bc that sounds like a fun character / npc.

----------


## whoiam

Its an Artificer ability - _Retain Essence_.




> Retain Essence (Su): At 5th level, an artificer gains the ability to salvage the XP from a magic item and use those points to create another magic item. The artificer must spend a day with the item, and he must also have the appropriate item creation feat for the item he is salvaging. After one day, the item is destroyed and the artificer adds the XP it took to create the item to his craft reserve. These points are lost if the artificer does not use them before gaining his next level.


Of course, now that I actually look the wording up... I don't think Orchid can do it to Staffy until we hit ECL12.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Yeah, eating Staffy crosses a line for Orchid; even if she does find his voice absolutely grating.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Im waiting on a response to the above.  If anyone can do it thats great otherwise Ill find something else to spend cash on. 
> 
> Are we selling staffy?


I'm pretty sure that I mentioned Orchid can't cheat CL requirements, so you might as well spend the cash elsewhere or save it.
EDIT: Orchid is pretty much good to go.

----------


## Aegis013

The plurality of votes were to sell or get rid of Staffy, so he's sold for another 15,000gp split between the group.

----------


## Yas392

So we getting 30k or 15k split? The maths confused me.

----------


## Aegis013

Staffy's "normal" market price for an intelligent object of its abilities would be 60k gp, but Staffy's particular difficulties reduce his price on market by half to 30k gp, and items sell for half again, leaving 15k gp brought in to be divided among the characters.

----------


## Thundercracker

> Staffy's "normal" market price for an intelligent object of its abilities would be 60k gp, but Staffy's particular difficulties reduce his price on market by half to 30k gp, and items sell for half again, leaving 15k gp brought in to be divided among the characters.


Alistair will put up the 15k to buy staffy.

Also thinking minor cloak of displacement and boots of tracklessness.  With leftover gold, would upgrade the bracers of dex, belt of giant str, and headband of intellect from +2 to +4. Will work out the math later today.

----------


## Yas392

So the 15k with be split 4 ways since Alistar is buying him?

----------


## Thundercracker

> So the 15k with be split 4 ways since Alistar is buying him?


i would think still split 5 ways (there are 5 of us right?) but Alistair gets his share back.  That way the staff stays in the party.

----------


## whoiam

The total reward pool goes up by 15k, but Alistair then loses 15k of his portion (because he's taking Staffy instead of money for that 15k),

So we all get an extra 3k, Alistair has a net 12k loss, but he gets to keep staffy.

----------


## Yas392

OK.

*@Aegis013* What are the costs of Flyby Attack, Shape Soulmeld, Improved Essentia Capacity, Open Least Chakra (Crown) & Improved Precise Shot?

*@dantesilva* & *@QuadraticGish* Feel free to add finishing touch on the RP. Levi is himself again.

----------


## dantiesilva

I doubt Abigail would be at Orchids the next day as well given she knows orchid is setting up her school and she her temple so it's only orchid.

----------


## Thundercracker

Alright I think I'm just about done:


Starting gold: 1988
Delve: 36231
Sales: 8558 (2x Kukri +1, Mithral Fullplate, Amulet of Natural Armor +1)
Total: 46777
Buy: 
Mithral Breastplate +1: 2640
Potion of Neutralize Poison: 750
Boots of Tracklessness: 8662.5
Minor Cloak of Displacement: 13050
Staffy: 12000
Total: 37102.5
Remainder: 9674.5

That should be enough to upgrade bracers of dexterity from +2 to +4, right?

Alistair would have spent time between delves with the fam, and getting to know Staffy.

----------


## Yas392

Also, almost done. Rolling for binding before I finish my mechanics and post IC.

Binding (Tenebrous): (1d20+16)[*30*]

Binding (Dantalion): (1d20+16)[*32*]

Binding (Zhrine): (1d20+16)[*17*]

*EDIT:* I dislike Vain Zhrine. Screw you, RNG.

----------


## Aegis013

> OK.
> 
> *@Aegis013* What are the costs of Flyby Attack, Shape Soulmeld, Improved Essentia Capacity, Open Least Chakra (Crown) & Improved Precise Shot?
> 
> *@dantesilva* & *@QuadraticGish* Feel free to add finishing touch on the RP. Levi is himself again.


Flyby Attack - 500 xp - I'm discounting this one because its benefit likely won't be as noticeable in a theater of the mind game.
Shape Soulmeld - 2000 xp
Improved Essentia Capacity - 2000xp
Open Least Chakra (Crown) - 2000xp - however, my ruling is this simply provides 1 Bind as long as it's in the crown slot so these feats could potentially be used as +1 Bind for incarnum characters as long as something is bound to the appropriate slot.
Improved Precise Shot - 2000xp

Remember you still need to meet the prereqs, Imp. Precise Shot requires BAB +11 so I don't think it's currently a legal purchase option.




> Alistair would have spent time between delves with the fam, and getting to know Staffy.


Staffy is a weird character. Spending time connecting with Staffy Alistair gains some interesting information.
Staffy worships a deity that it refers to as the Plutonic Ideal Of Staff, or PIOS. This object deity seems to have unbelievably rigid ways of thinking, which Staffy conform to, lest this deity's wrath be met upon Staffy, causing a dramatic shift in Staffy's alignment and making it so that instead of going to the afterlife Staffy seeks, it will be reborn as a humanoid. A tragic fate so unspeakable Staffy only references this possibility indirectly. One of the tenants of following PIOS is to never be involved in combat. However, Staffy experiences loneliness and because Alistair is Staffy's first friend it will generally cooperate amicably as long as the situation doesn't doesn't go against Staffy's faith which compels it to try to escape combat.

Staffy will generally obey Alistair's wishes at any time other than during initiative. Once initiative starts, if Staffy is unattended, it will Dimension Door in a random direction until it believes it is safe. If Staffy is attended, it requires a Will Save DC 22 otherwise Staffy's desire to never be involved in combat overpowers you and Dimension Doors you in a random direction for maximum distance until it believes you are both safe.

Outside of combat, Staffy can be used for any creative use you want to try its powers for.
If Staffy teleports away from combat on its own, it will attempt to teleport back after 5 minutes to return to Alistair.

*Spoiler: Staffy's abilities*
Show

Market price: 60,000gp
+1/+1 Quarterstaff
Int: 17, Wis: 10, Cha 17
Telepathic, can read any language or magic text, can cast Dimension Door on itself and its wielder at-will.
Ego: 12 (When held, every round of combat, Staffy the Staff requires you to make a Will Save DC: 22 or else it takes control and consumes your standard action to Dimension Door you 680ft in a random direction. This happens immediately upon the initiative roll and every round after until Staffy the Staff has "rescued" you from the combat or combat ends by some other means.)
The wielder of Staffy the Staff can call upon its ability to Dimension Door at-will at a Caster Level of 7.

----------


## Yas392

> Flyby Attack - 500 xp - I'm discounting this one because its benefit likely won't be as noticeable in a theater of the mind game.
> Shape Soulmeld - 2000 xp
> Improved Essentia Capacity - 2000xp
> Open Least Chakra (Crown) - 2000xp - however, my ruling is this simply provides 1 Bind as long as it's in the crown slot so these feats could potentially be used as +1 Bind for incarnum characters as long as something is bound to the appropriate slot.
> Improved Precise Shot - 2000xp
> 
> Remember you still need to meet the prereqs, Imp. Precise Shot requires BAB +11 so I don't think it's currently a legal purchase option.


And he does not meet dex requirement either. This is going to be a late level option for him once Levi boosts his dex.

----------


## dantiesilva

I have people doing work on my house today so I may not be able to post until tonight or early tomorrow as a heads up.

----------


## Yas392

I don't get the calculation from the cloak of resistance upgrade from your post, @whoiam. How are my numbers higher?

----------


## whoiam

Assuming you mean the one in Liselle's spending for the level: Its a typo. 

If you check the spending table closely, you'll notice that my running total of Liselle's funds goes down a lot more than that line suggests it should... since I had the correct prices in the spreadsheet (3543.75 + 1350 commission), but copied the wrong figures (the cost of the Ghost Shroud, it seems) when writing up the table.

----------


## Yas392

> Assuming you mean the one in Liselle's spending for the level: Its a typo. 
> 
> If you check the spending table closely, you'll notice that my running total of Liselle's funds goes down a lot more than that line suggests it should... since I had the correct prices in the spreadsheet (3543.75 + 1350 commission), but copied the wrong figures (the cost of the Ghost Shroud, it seems) when writing up the table.


Typo. Got it. We have the same figures now.

----------


## Thundercracker

Okay, I'm going to assume it's 52.5% + 15% commission to upgrade the gloves of dexterity, and the difference between +2 and +4 is 12k, so that means it costs Alistair 8100, leaving him with 1574.5 when all is said and done.

----------


## Yas392

Not sure what this bit is.

525gp (profit from spending the crafting allowance on resale goods).

*@Aegis013* I'll post after Abigail get in a post to get the rolls in. How much is mindsight?

----------


## whoiam

Each level, we get a 500gp/delver materials allowance from the crafting guild Solstafir is a member of. Basically because we're good advertising for their products.

We can use that to pay for the materials cost of things we have Solstafir make for us... Or we can use it to craft random things and resell them.

If you go for the resale route, 500gp of materials makes 1500gp of random goods. Solstafir charges 225gp for the work, and the goods sell for 750 gp. Net result: 525gp added to your regular funds, 225gp added to Solstafir's.

----------


## dantiesilva

At work I'll add buffs later.

----------


## Aegis013

> Not sure what this bit is.
> 
> 525gp (profit from spending the crafting allowance on resale goods).
> 
> *@Aegis013* I'll post after Abigail get in a post to get the rolls in. How much is mindsight?


I'll add mindsight notes to the most recent IC post.

Wait, does Levi have mindsight? I see the Shedu Crown on your sheet which gives Telepathy 100ft, but I don't see mindsight in either Levi's purchased feats or for his 9th level feat. If Levi just has Telepathy, it picks up nothing because it doesn't do that.

----------


## Yas392

> I'll add mindsight notes to the most recent IC post.
> 
> Wait, does Levi have mindsight? I see the Shedu Crown on your sheet which gives Telepathy 100ft, but I don't see mindsight in either Levi's purchased feats or for his 9th level feat. If Levi just has Telepathy, it picks up nothing because it doesn't do that.


No. I am asking for the cost of mindsight (Levi has 2,000 XP left because he does not qualify for Improved Essentia Capacity due to 15 con requisite). He has telepathy via shedu crown.

*EDIT:* If the cost is high, I will spend the leftover XP on something else.

----------


## Aegis013

Ah, I misunderstood.

Mindsight is an especially powerful feat so I'm going to put it at 5,000 XP.

----------


## Yas392

> Ah, I misunderstood.
> 
> Mindsight is an especially powerful feat so I'm going to put it at 5,000 XP.


OK. He will use it on something else. I will post the rolls sometime later today.

----------


## dantiesilva

Okay sorry about that just got home, time for a list of buffs

Note all undead within 10ft of Abigail take 1d4 damage from Holy Radiance ( so kinda an early detection system)

Party
Mass Conviction +3 Morale bonus on Saving throws 90 Minutes

Self
Lumonious Armor (this way enemies suffer a -4 to hit her) 9 hours
Healing Lorecall (boosts her CL up to 12 for all healing spells and heals almost all status effects effecting a person)90 mins 

Death Ward (9 mins) on whoever is taking the lead opening doors this way if they are attacked chances are they will be good if its undead.

EDIT

Also Prior to entering the Dungeon she would have also spent time with Orchid examining the changes in her body since eating another Dungeon fruit as well as drinking the elixir compared to her last sample. Taking 20, for a total of 46 without fully buffing it up any. Basically trying to see what changes have occurred between my previous samples and this one.

----------


## Yas392

I forgot that Dispelling Cord takes up Torso. Will recalculate the combine cost of Vest and Cord, paying Orchid extra later.

----------


## Aegis013

Ring of Mind Shielding doesn't explicitly say Telepathy is blocked, so while Discern Lies, Detect Thoughts, and any Detect Alignment will be blocked, Abigail can "hear" Levi's telepathic projection and can choose to project back if desired.

----------


## dantiesilva

It's not a ring, it's from Vow of poverty.

----------


## Yas392

Will be waiting for responses from Orchid and Alistar regarding the cover Levi created and readiness.

----------


## Aegis013

> It's not a ring, it's from Vow of poverty.


It'd be the same, the text on the VoP benefit appears to be the same as the ring.

----------


## Yas392

*@Aegis013* Is the door human sized?

----------


## Aegis013

Yes, the door is appropriately sized for medium size category creatures.

----------


## dantiesilva

Ooc I'm honestly surprised the flame didn't reveal anything on the other side. Can our walking chest carry one? This way it's magic isn't cancelled out by the darkness? If not Abigail might just carry both.

----------


## Yas392

Calculations redone. If Orchid and Solstafir wants to backtrack to see how much they get, links on signature under "Advancement Post" and "Previous Advancement Post."

----------


## QuadraticGish

> Ooc I'm honestly surprised the flame didn't reveal anything on the other side. Can our walking chest carry one? This way it's magic isn't cancelled out by the darkness? If not Abigail might just carry both.


Yeah, Chester actually does have arms.

----------


## Aegis013

Oops, forgot:
*Spoiler: Hidden rolls*
Show

initiative:
(1d20+7)[*16*] Wraith
(1d20+5)[*22*]

----------


## dantiesilva

I thought we did however I'm not 100% sure, could be a different game. Do we have a way to cast SM 1-3 to summon Badgers? It may not seem like much but if we can get it up to 3rd level 3 badgers burrowing at 10ft./round could easily make a space big enough for medium creatures to walk from the existing tunnel I believe.

----------


## QuadraticGish

> I thought we did however I'm not 100% sure, could be a different game. Do we have a way to cast SM 1-3 to summon Badgers? It may not seem like much but if we can get it up to 3rd level 3 badgers burrowing at 10ft./round could easily make a space big enough for medium creatures to walk from the existing tunnel I believe.


Orchid can burn infusions to do it. Though, I'd rather try to save them potentially more important things. Then again, this could be it though with her CL they wouldn't be able to dig very far. Also, I don't know if they leave tunnels.

----------


## dantiesilva

My day off is tomorrow so I will post then

----------


## QuadraticGish

Busy holidays were busy.

----------


## Aegis013

It's unclear to me which direction the party is interested in exploring next.

You could head down the stairs or try to find a way past the portcullis into the chamber where there are another three sarcophagi.

----------


## dantiesilva

I honestly am unclear as well. From what I can gather it's providing cover for ourselves before going to the three sarcarphi? But even then I'm not 100% sure.

----------


## Yas392

That is the intent of Levi's cover. Cover against the sarcophagi before someone interact with them.

----------


## dantiesilva

> That is the intent of Levi's cover. Cover against the sarcophagi before someone interact with them.


How does one "cover against the sarcophagi AND interact with it?

----------


## Yas392

> How does one "cover against the sarcophagi AND interact with it?


Levi is using covers as walls against sarcophagi as previous room; walls facing against them, not burying sarcophagi or layering a second shell over them.

----------


## dantiesilva

How do you open it from behind a wall?

----------


## Yas392

The walls are to cover everyone else while a daring soul marches up to a coffin to flip off the lid. Levi had not space the walls close to the sarcophagi so narrow spaces are not a concern that factors into interaction.

----------


## Aegis013

How are you getting through the portcullis? Baleful Utterance until the iron bars are in pieces? Something else?

----------


## Yas392

Levi will wait and see what the others would do before he tries that. Right now, he is waiting for response to his question.

----------


## Aegis013

Sorry I haven't been getting posts out as frequently as I would like. I'll try to get our pace back up.

----------


## dantiesilva

It's all good it's that time of the year.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Yeah, everything is crazy.

----------


## dantiesilva

Plot twist, the luck blade is really a cursed magical sword and the gem is his phylactery and whoever wields it/makes the wish becomes the lich.

----------


## dantiesilva

Spellcraft check (1d20+12)[*18*] to see if it is desiccation or unhallow that is cast in this room as they are very different in the amount of time they cover and what they can in theory do.

----------


## Aegis013

It's specifically Desecrate. It's a solid buff to any undead in its area of effect.

----------


## Thundercracker

Can Alistair recognize anything about the geometric patterns on the floor?

arcana take 10 for 27 if possible, otherwise: (1d20+17)[*30*]

----------


## Aegis013

The pattern is what allows Desecrate to effect the entire chamber instead of just a 20ft emanation.

----------


## dantiesilva

Power has been going on and off all day so won't be able to post today. Hope everyone has a happy and safe holidays

----------


## whoiam

Merry Christmas, everyone!

----------


## QuadraticGish

Merry Christmas!

----------


## Aegis013

Happy holidays to all.

----------


## dantiesilva

Okay so what I am thinking is the torches may be protecting us at the moment, thats why we seem to keep encountering nothing as the Dungeon doesn't see us as an enemy but merely something that belongs as we have the torches that key someone as belonging their (thus why they reveal stuff hidden normally). If this is the case, perhaps we should explore the entire Dungeon before stowing them away and retracing our steps being aware of what is in each room now?

----------


## Thundercracker

> Okay so what I am thinking is the torches may be protecting us at the moment, thats why we seem to keep encountering nothing as the Dungeon doesn't see us as an enemy but merely something that belongs as we have the torches that key someone as belonging their (thus why they reveal stuff hidden normally). If this is the case, perhaps we should explore the entire Dungeon before stowing them away and retracing our steps being aware of what is in each room now?


Works for me..

----------


## QuadraticGish

Let's try it. I've got no better ideas so far.

----------


## QuadraticGish

I should really consider Improved Initiative.

----------


## Aegis013

Most enemies aren't going to have sky-high initiative, so buying up Imp. Initiative with XP is likely to be pretty impactful.

----------


## dantiesilva

Do you wanna see a one shoot? I think Abigail is going to do a one shoot. Come on down you big old skely boys and play!

*The sad music starting to play as I realize I don't have heal yet in the middle of my post, so I keep doing what I was doing as destroying undead is her thing so she would try to show she is not useless anyways.*

Note her AC is +4 vs one of their AoO and +2 vs the other due to Mobility and Dodge, and they also receive a -4 to attack rolls vs her from luminous armor so she is decently safe...

----------


## Aegis013

They haven't acted yet and are thus flat footed and unable to perform AoOs until after their turn. There was no surprise round.

Looks like the TheFallenOne has been inactive on the forum since October. I sent a PM. Hopefully Solstafir will be back.

----------


## QuadraticGish

Hope it has nothing to due with those issues he mentioned with his previous employer.

----------


## Thundercracker

I meant to do this earlier, derp.

knowledge devotion religion: (1d20+22)[*30*]

What kind of undead are they, any special weaknesses?
Edit: that's +3/+3.

----------


## Aegis013

They're really really big skeletons.
These skeletons have immunity to Cold damage and resistance against piercing/slashing weapons.
The only apparent weakness is that they're so big that their Touch AC is a 3.

They're also mindless undead (Con: -, Int: -).

----------


## Yas392

*Knowledge (Religion):* (1d20+11)[*20*]

----------

